# gehn funcom die spieler aus ?



## trolldich (17. August 2008)

was denkt ihr nachdem sich die abozahlen halbiert haben auf etwas über 400.000 . werde sie sogar hinter LotRO fallen ? oder werdn sie nochmal die kurve schaffen . 

und es heist immer erfolgreicher als LotRO , aber haben die schon 50% ihrer kunden verloren ?


----------



## Ascían (17. August 2008)

trolldich schrieb:


> was denkt ihr nachdem sich die abozahlen halbiert haben auf etwas über 400.000 . werde sie sogar hinter LotRO fallen ? oder werdn sie nochmal die kurve schaffen .



Abwarten. Beides ist möglich, ich glaube AoC fängt sich aber wieder und pendelt sich bei guten 400.000 Spielern ein, für ein MMORPG ein gigantischer Erfolg und mehr als genug um es am Laufen zu halten.



trolldich schrieb:


> und es heist immer erfolgreicher als LotRO , aber haben die schon 50% ihrer kunden verloren ?



Nein. Und erfolgreicher auch nur beim Release-Absatz, die meisten Spieler die LotRO angefangen haben sind noch dabei im Gegensatz zu AoC. Und die Server platzen aus allen Nähten, wie man beim letzten Event gemerkt hat.


----------



## Yiraja (17. August 2008)

lotro ist definitiv erfolgreicher im moment jedenfalls als aoc ^^ ich drück funcom oda wie se au imma heißen die daumen


----------



## Lemendeer (17. August 2008)

für die dies noch nicht überrissen haben AoC war ein viel größerer erfolg als sich funcom gedacht hatte der rest ist ihnen egal sie haben schon gewonnen ,...die haben durch den ganzen hype ihre kosten voll drinnen das das schiff jetzt sinkt ist ihnen bare,...


----------



## etmundi (17. August 2008)

Lemendeer schrieb:


> für die dies noch nicht überrissen haben AoC war ein viel größerer erfolg als sich funcom gedacht hatte



Lass uns doch bitte an den Gedanken von Funcom teilhaben.
Mit wieviel Spielern haben die den dauerhaft gerechnet?


----------



## bambix3d (17. August 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Lass uns doch bitte an den Gedanken von Funcom teilhaben.
> Mit wieviel Spielern haben die den dauerhaft gerechnet?



100.000 war glaube ich mal erwähnt worden, ab da würde es sich schon rechnen.


----------



## Anywen (18. August 2008)

mit release von WAR is aoc geschichte






---------------------------------------------------

WAR is Coming


----------



## Evereve (18. August 2008)

Einige werden auf jeden Fall wechseln. Aber AOC wird meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz unter gehen. 
Dass ein Spiel auch mit einer kleinen community ganz gut weiterbestehen kann, hat LOTRO ja gezeigt.


----------



## Baarab (18. August 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Einige werden auf jeden Fall wechseln. Aber AOC wird meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz unter gehen.
> Dass ein Spiel auch mit einer kleinen community ganz gut weiterbestehen kann, hat LOTRO ja gezeigt.




Ich hoffe sie bekommen die Chance.
Wenn ich sehe wie die Aktienkurse seit erscheinen des Quartal Berichtes einbrechen wird mir anders 

http://www.oslobors.no/ob/aksje_kursutvikl...amp;p_period=1D


----------



## Rylah (18. August 2008)

"Andere Spiele" hatten auch keine 20 Mio. Entwicklungskosten (akkumulierte Verluste der letzten Jahre), sondern eher 5-6 Mio. Aus der Tatsache, daß die mit 100.000 Abos leben können ergibt sich aber auch gar nichts für Funcom.

100.000 Abos bei durchschnittlich ca. 13 Euro (in USA ja nur 15$) macht Roheinnahmen von 1.3 Mio. Davon gehen  50-60% für das Geldeinsammeln selbst und den Support drauf. Macht ca. 650.000. Davon gehen Serverkosten, Traffic und nicht zuletzt die Betriebskosten, Löhne und Gehälter von Funcom ab. Da bleibt im besten Fall ein Taschengeld übrig. Demgegenüber stehen akkumulierte Verluste von über 20 Mio. Das reicht hinten und vorne nicht.

Und nein. FC hat mit dem Launch nicht alle Kosten gedeckt. Im Gegenteil. Sie haben im 2. Quartal einen Rekordverlust von 7 Mio eingefahren. Denen steht das Wasser bis zum Hals, wenn Ende August die Gamecards und Ende September die 3-Monats Abos auslaufen.

23.5. Launch
26.5. Über 400.000 Spieler (siehe buffed.de Meldung vom 26.5.08)
23.6. Freimonat zu Ende
23.7. Erstes Monatsabo bei monatlicher Zahlungsweise zu Ende
14.8. Immer noch knapp über 400.000 Spieler, fast 3 Monate nach Launch. 50% der Spieler haben im Freimonat oder während des ersten Verlängerungsmonats bereits gekündigt.
23.8. Zweites Monatsabo bei monatl. Zahlungsweise endet/ 1. Gametimecard-Abo zu Ende.
23.9. Erstes 3-Monats-Abo endet

Da viele Spieler und Gilden erst im Juli und August gekündigt haben sieht das sehr sehr schlecht aus.


----------



## Evereve (18. August 2008)

Rylah schrieb:


> 23.5. Launch
> 26.5. Über 400.000 Spieler (siehe buffed.de Meldung vom 26.5.08)
> 23.6. Freimonat zu Ende
> 23.7. Erstes Monatsabo bei monatlicher Zahlungsweise zu Ende
> ...




Es waren ne Zeit lang sogar über 500.000 Spieler.

http://hopey.netfonds.no/release.php?id=20...6.Hugin.1225739


----------



## Milkoh (18. August 2008)

Oh ja Funcom wird gerade an der Börse so richtig abgewatscht.
Das koennte man schon dramatisch nennen. 

Ich denke mal der erste Kassensturz wird am 31.12. gemacht 6 Monate. 

100.000 Spieler reichen für so eine Kiste mit den Entwicklungskosten niemal um ein Spiel mit Weiterentwicklungen  betreiben zu können.  Ich tippe mal grob AoC wird ungefähr die Bedeutung bekommen in 1 Jahr wie Anarchy Online. 

Grüße
Milkoh


----------



## Mandolito (18. August 2008)

Anywen schrieb:


> mit release von WAR is aoc geschichte




... das wurde von WoW auch mal gesagt kurz bevor AoC released wurde .....

und nach dem Release von WAR gehts das mimimi auch los, es wird mittlerweile soviel rein interpretiert, mal sehen wie es nachher aussieht. Ich gönnen jedem den Erfolg, aber der "harte Alltag" wird´s zeigen


----------



## Fusie (18. August 2008)

Anywen schrieb:


> mit release von WAR is aoc geschichte
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> WAR is Coming



Der Krieg kommt auch nur teilweise - Städte raus, Klassen raus und am Zittern das der klägliche Rest noch vor WotLK fertig und draußen ist.
Die Hektik mit der man an W.A.R. schleift und das noch immer die NDA oben ist lassen schon leicht voraus ahnen das da auch nicht alles so im grünen ist wie man es gerne hätte...

Glaskugel hervor holt:
AoC wird sich halten, W.A.R. wird auch nicht das was sich viele erwünschen, WotLK wird sich auch wieder gut verkaufen und bietet wieder nur genug Farmfutter für die Masse.

Also ändert sich nicht viel, paar Spieler nach dort verschoben, paar Spieler nach hier verschoben, aber die Masse wird sicher auch weiterhin WoW oder anderen Spielen treu bleiben.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. August 2008)

Baarab schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sie bekommen die Chance.
> Wenn ich sehe wie die Aktienkurse seit erscheinen des Quartal Berichtes einbrechen wird mir anders
> 
> http://www.oslobors.no/ob/aksje_kursutvikl...amp;p_period=1D


Hehe, nett. Wenn du auf ein Jahr umstellst, kannste ganz gut den Launch von AoC sehen und dann wie der Hype wieder in den Keller fällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.oslobors.no/ob/aksje_kursutvikl...;p_period=1YEAR


----------



## Caupolican (18. August 2008)

Sehr beeindruckend!
Jedenfalls wenn man keine Ahnung von Aktien und Börse hat, so wie Du offenbar. Oder aber es ist reine Bosheit (was ich Dir natürlich nicht unterstelle...).
Also: Schau Dir doch mal den Osloer Aktienindex insgesamt an:

http://www.oslobors.no/ob/aksjeindeks_kurs...nu2show=1.6.2.1.

Willst Du mir jetzt vielleicht erzählen, dass ganz Norwegen unter Funcom leidet?


----------



## Brummbör (18. August 2008)

Ok dann halt noch paar zahlen als grund für den kurs

http://www.it-times.de/news/nachricht/seit...e-roten-zahlen/

und die letzten jahre

http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/2329/lo...uarterlyff4.gif

liegt wohl doch nicht nur am allgemeinen aktien trend


----------



## Zachrid (18. August 2008)

Caupolican schrieb:


> Willst Du mir jetzt vielleicht erzählen, dass ganz Norwegen unter Funcom leidet?


Also ich kann dir erzählen das es am 15ten einen Einbruch gegeben hat, vermutlich als Folge daraus, dass der Funcom CEO 400.000 seiner Aktien für umgerechnet über 850.000€ auf den Markt geschmissen hat, was fast 19% aller im Umlauf befindlichen Aktien sind... natüüüüürlich kann das irgendeine wirtschaftliche Taktik sein, sooo viel verstehe ich auch nicht von Aktien. 

Auf der anderen Seite, würde ich meine Aktien veräußern, wenn ich ein neues und erfolgreiches MMORPG am Start habe - dass den Wert meiner Firma eigentlich erhöhen sollte? *kratzt sich am Kinn*


----------



## spectrumizer (18. August 2008)

Caupolican schrieb:


> Sehr beeindruckend!
> Jedenfalls wenn man keine Ahnung von Aktien und Börse hat, so wie Du offenbar. Oder aber es ist reine Bosheit (was ich Dir natürlich nicht unterstelle...).
> Also: Schau Dir doch mal den Osloer Aktienindex insgesamt an:
> 
> ...


Ist das an mich gerichtet? Falls ja: Hab ich auch nicht behauptet, dass ich Ahnung hätte. Aber ich behaupte auch mal, dass man nicht soviel Ahnung haben muß, um diese einfache Linie bei FunCom da zu deuten.

Und dass der OSEAX einen ähnlichen Trend zeigt, wie der FunCom-Kurs zu diesem Zeitpunkt, muß garnicht mal so abwägig sein. Oder weißt du, wieviele schwedische Unternehmen an FunCom und AoC beteiligt sind?


----------



## Caupolican (18. August 2008)

@ Brummbör:

Zunächst einmal: Ich hatte mich hier zu der Argumentation mit den Aktienkursen als vermeintliches Indiz für die Qualität von Funcom bzw Age of Conan geäußert. Und da ist es nun einmal so, dass diese dafür überhaupt keine Aussagekraft haben.

Wir können natürlich auch gerne die Geschäftszahlen von Funcom diskutieren. Allerdings bedürfte es hierzu etwas ausführlicherer Informationen als von Dir angegeben, um dies auch seriös zu tun. Nur ein kleiner Hinweis zur Richtung einer solchen Analyse: Was, glaubst Du wohl, kann ein Unternehmen, dass einige Jahre an der Entwicklung eines neuen Produkts arbeitet und hierfür erhebliche Mittel aufwendet, in der Zwischenzeit (bis zum Erscheinen dieses Produkts ) an Gewinnen erzielen?
Richtig: Gar keine. Die Investitionen führen nämlich erst ab dem Verkauf des Produkts zu Einnahmen (Umsatz). Und somit auch zu Rückzahlungen. Und AoC war zum Ende des 2. Quartals mal gerade einen Monat auf dem Markt, Einnahmen aus dem Abonnements gab es noch gar nicht.

Also wenn man hier schon versucht, ein Unternehmen zu diskreditieren, dann doch bitte mit etwas stichhaltigeren Argumenten statt mit Halbwahrheiten!

Das gilt übrigens auch für spectrumizer!

@ Zachrid:

Der eigene Blog ist aber auch alles andere als eine seriöse Quelle!


----------



## Zachrid (18. August 2008)

Caupolican schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal: Ich hatte mich hier zu der Argumentation mit den Aktienkursen als vermeintliches Indiz für die Qualität von Funcom bzw Age of Conan geäußert. Und da ist es nun einmal so, dass diese dafür überhaupt keine Aussagekraft haben.


Also als ich das gerade gesehen habe, musste ich lachen. 

Also die 'Qualität' einer Firma, wird meines Erachtens durch ihren 'Wert' bestimmt. ...wie eigentlich auch anders? Es wird sicher nicht der Internationale 'MMO- und Onlinegamingverband' kommen und, wie bei einem Hotel, Sterne an den Bürotüren von Funcom anheften. 
Wenn eine Firma an einer Börse notiert ist, kann man den Wert einer Firma leicht am Aktienkurs ablesen... Jetzt ist der Kurs unter den vorherigen Wert gefallen, den Funcom relativ stabil vor AoC gehalten hat. Und das ist kein Indiz dafür, dass irgendwo etwas falsch läuft bei der Firma?



Caupolican schrieb:


> Der eigene Blog ist aber auch alles andere als eine seriöse Quelle!


...und wenn Du ihn richtig gelesen hättest, wüsstest du aus welchen 'unseriösen' Quellen ich meine Informationen beziehe.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. August 2008)

Caupolican schrieb:


> @ Brummbör:
> 
> Zunächst einmal: Ich hatte mich hier zu der Argumentation mit den Aktienkursen als vermeintliches Indiz für die Qualität von Funcom bzw Age of Conan geäußert. Und da ist es nun einmal so, dass diese dafür überhaupt keine Aussagekraft haben.
> 
> ...


Das macht Sinn, in der Tat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Diskreditionsabsichten hatte ich nicht direkt. Ein wenig Schadenfreude ja, denn es hätte nur den Trend um AoC bestätigt, der zur Zeit in der Luft liegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zachrid schrieb:


> Also die 'Qualität' einer Firma, wird meines Erachtens durch ihren 'Wert' bestimmt. ...wie eigentlich auch anders? Es wird sicher nicht der Internationale 'MMO- und Onlinegamingverband' kommen und, wie bei einem Hotel, Sterne an den Bürotüren von Funcom anheften.
> Wenn eine Firma an einer Börse notiert ist, kann man den Wert einer Firma leicht am Aktienkurs ablesen... Jetzt ist der Kurs unter den vorherigen Wert gefallen, den Funcom relativ stabil vor AoC gehalten hat. Und das ist kein Indiz dafür, dass irgendwo etwas falsch läuft bei der Firma?


Er behauptet ja auch nicht, dass es anders wäre. Sondern wie es dazu kommt, dass der Kurs jetzt so tief gefallen ist.


----------



## Caupolican (18. August 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> ...und wenn Du ihn richtig gelesen hättest, wüsstest du aus welchen 'unseriösen' Quellen ich meine Informationen beziehe.



Das habe ich. Und auch Deine Quelle massively.com habe ich gelesen. Und vor allem deren Quelle. Das lässt dann aber nur den Schluß zu, dass Du entweder des Englischen nicht mächtig bist oder aber bewußt Halb- und Unwahrheiten verbreitest. Und nun darfst Du gerne wieder lachen.


----------



## Megaira (18. August 2008)

Ich spiel zur Zeit zwar auch noch AoC, aber ich denk, FC ist genauso wie Flagship......Spiel zu verbuggt, Endcontent so gut wie fast garnicht enthalten, PVP wurde soooo hoch angepriesen, wenn´s nur schon im Spiel wäre und nicht irgendwann dazu gepatch wird.
Ganz zuletztn wird eh bald WAR erscheinen und dann WotLK, dann ist AoC eh mehr oder weniger von der Bildfläche geputzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wünsche es FC zwar nicht, aber vielleicht gehts ja doch noch in die positive Richtung^^

Gruß Meg


----------



## Zachrid (18. August 2008)

Caupolican schrieb:


> Das habe ich. Und auch Deine Quelle massively.com habe ich gelesen. Und vor allem deren Quelle. Das lässt dann aber nur den Schluß zu, dass Du entweder des Englischen nicht mächtig bist oder aber bewußt Halb- und Unwahrheiten verbreitest. Und nun darfst Du gerne wieder lachen.


Muhahahaha-hahaha? Oder so? Na dann hilf mir mal, wenn du doch so gut in Englisch bist: Wo genau macht diese Detailaussage, dass es sich um Kostendeckung der letzten sechs Jahre handelt, es weniger seltsam, dass er ausgerechnet _jetzt_ die Aktien abstößt? Und nicht, sagen wir mal zu Release, wo er ungefähr nur ein Drittel hätte abstoßen müssen?

Es deutet immer noch darauf hin, dass entweder irgendwer befürchtet (hat) in finanzielle Schwierigkeiten zukommen oder schon ist (war).
Zumindest läuft es wohl nicht so wie erhofft. Und das zeigt ja, dass scheinbar - entgegen deiner Aussage - der Verfall des Aktienkurses doch irgendetwas zu sagen hat....


----------



## Caupolican (18. August 2008)

Wenn Du nun noch immer Deine unzutreffenden Behauptungen aufrecht erhälst, dann ist Dir wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen.
Jeder der es will kann die Halb- und Unwahrheiten aus Deinen Posts und Deinem Blog mit der der Original-Quelle Netfonds vergleichen und sich seine Meinung bilden.
Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Virikas (19. August 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Muhahahaha-hahaha? Oder so? Na dann hilf mir mal, wenn du doch so gut in Englisch bist: Wo genau macht diese Detailaussage, dass es sich um Kostendeckung der letzten sechs Jahre handelt, es weniger seltsam, dass er ausgerechnet _jetzt_ die Aktien abstößt? Und nicht, sagen wir mal zu Release, wo er ungefähr nur ein Drittel hätte abstoßen müssen?
> 
> Es deutet immer noch darauf hin, dass entweder irgendwer befürchtet (hat) in finanzielle Schwierigkeiten zukommen oder schon ist (war).
> Zumindest läuft es wohl nicht so wie erhofft. Und das zeigt ja, dass scheinbar - entgegen deiner Aussage - der Verfall des Aktienkurses doch irgendetwas zu sagen hat....


Das Problem mit Veräusserung der Aktien zum Release dürfte wohl hauptsächlich in seiner Position innerhalb der Firma beruhen. Einerseits ist der Gesetzgeber ziemlich strikte was die Veräusserung von Aktien durch den Geschäftsinhaber betrifft. Wenn nun der Geschäftsinhaber Aktien veräussern würde direkt bevor der Geschäftsbericht publik gemacht wird steht er rechtlich gesehen auf sehr dünnem Eis. Auch wenn ich kein Aktienrecht-Spezialist bin habe ich das Gefühl dass er sich damit schnell strafbar macht wegen Insider-Geschäften. Wenn man ihm nachweisen könnte das er aufgrund des Geschäftsganges die Aktien veräussert hat bevor die Allgemeinheit über den "Stand" der Firma informiert wurde hätte er sich sein eigenes Grab geschaufelt. 
Des weiteren löst ein Verkauf von Aktien auch immer eine gewisse Unsicherheit aus. Dies direkt vor der Veröffentlichung des Geschäftberichtes zu tun würde eine "Panik" auslösen die den Kurs vermutlich vollkommen in den Keller gejagt hätte.

Und bezüglich Aktienkurs denke ich, dass sich die Erwartungshaltung der Börsianer schlicht abgekühlt hat. Normalerweise setzt sich ein Aktienkurs aus Vergangenheit (Ruf/bisherige Verkaufserfolge/Finanzzahlen etc.) und Zukunft (Budgets/Gewinnprognosen/Erwartungen der Spekulanten). Es ist dabei nun durchaus wahrscheinlich dass die Erwartung der Spekulanten wie auch der Spieler im Vorfeld des Releases einfach übertrieben hoch waren und daher der Kurs "künstlich" gepusht wurde. Nun nach Veröffentlichung des Spiels und des ersten Feedbacks hat sich diese Erwartung abgekühlt auf ein realistischeres Mass. Entscheidend für den weiteren Börsengang wird wohl der Rest des Jahres werden und besonders die Zukunftsaussichten 2009. Der jetzige Kurseinbruch muss also nicht automatisch heissen, dass es der Firma schlecht geht, sondern nur dass die Erwartungen einerseits nicht erfüllt werden konnten aber vielleicht auch zu gleichem Anteil einfach übertrieben waren.


----------



## Nebelvater (19. August 2008)

Wenn FC so weiter macht, dann kann AoC nur noch untergehen... Aber da sieht man wie gut FC Menschen beeinflussen kann. So viele Fanboys, nach so kurzer Zeit. Haben wohl das Gefühl das FC hinter ihnen steht, aber was die anrichten, lässt sich nicht erklären...


----------



## ~Kieron~ (19. August 2008)

Hier mal neben Spekulationen ein paar Fakten

- Umsatz Q2 höher als erwartet
- EBIT im Rahmen des erwarteten Verlusts
- 415 000 aktive Accounts


Nachzulesen unter http://www.funcom.com/funcom/frontend/file...Q208_report.pdf

Meine Meinung dazu:
1. Die Zahl der aktiven Accounts beinhaltet wie in der Quelle zu lesen auch die inkludierten Freiabos. Ich gehe davon aus das die Zahl von 415000 Abos deutlich sinken wird.
2. Man kann seinen das Q2 durch hohe Sonderkosten / Ausgaben für Marketing, Vertrieb verursacht waren und zudem Hardware und Personalkosten beinhaltet.
3. Aus Punkt 2 ergibt sich für mich ein Problem dauerhafter Art für die Personalkosten, Grund, wenn Spieler / Abos wegbrechen müssen Leute entlassen werden und je nach Kündigungsschutz zusätzliche Sonderkosten für Abfindungen. Dazu ist die Hardware bestellt / bezahlt und stellt somit ein brach liegendes Kapital dar.
4. Ich denke nicht das der rapide Kursverlust NUR von einem CEO Verkauf kommt, ABER es ist ein eindeutiges Zeichen wenn der CEO eines Unternehmens so drastisch viele Aktien seines geleiteten Unternehmens auf den Markt bringt.
5. Bei der derzeitigen Marktkapitalisierung ist Funcom gerade einmal ca. 100 Mio Eur wert, extrem wenig für ein derartiges UN das 5,3 Mio Verlust in Q2 geschrieben hat.


----------



## erwo (19. August 2008)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Wenn FC so weiter macht, dann kann AoC nur noch untergehen... Aber da sieht man wie gut FC Menschen beeinflussen kann. So viele Fanboys, nach so kurzer Zeit. Haben wohl das Gefühl das FC hinter ihnen steht, aber was die anrichten, lässt sich nicht erklären...



Wir Funcom "Fanboys" richten ganz furchtbare Sachen an.
Immer!

Wir arbyten daran die Welt zu übernehmen!

Und DU stehst auf der Liste welche nach der Übernahme abgearbeitet wird.

Diesses Posting wurde ihnen präsentiert von: www.ironiedetektor.de


----------



## Sean McLaughlin (20. August 2008)

Warum und weshalb der CEO von FC seine Aktien abgestoßen hat, weiß doch hier keiner oder hat einer mit ihm gesprochen ?

Des Weiteren wird hier immer wieder kolportiert, dass WAR der große Renner wird. Nun ist es aber so, die einschlägige Game-Presse berichtete es, das WAR zum Release erheblichst von GOA/EA abgespeckt wird und viele der versprochenen Contents überhaupt nicht verfügbar sein werden. Würde hier einer der Börsenspezialisten mal die Aktienkurse posten ? Und wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, WAR wird das übliche Game um Stories aus der üblichen Fantasy-Welt, in der Elfen, Zwerge oder Orks rumlaufen werden. Sehr innovativ. Ich wünsche GOA/EA viel Glück mit WAR, aber bezweifele das es besser starten wird als WoW seinerzeit oder AoC vor kurzem (was die Spielbarkeit angeht). Und dann werden die gleichen Diskussionen geführt wie sie sich jetzt um AoC drehen. Und glaubt mir, einer der Ausreden wird sein, das man mit so einem Ansturm auf WAR nicht gerechnet habe, egal wie viele sich dann das Game kaufen werden. Denn diese Ausrede haben sie alle gehabt ! 

Versprechen tun die Entwickler der Spieleschmieden viel, halten jedoch wenig. Und da ist es egal ob das Blizz, GOA/EA oder FC ist.


----------



## nefer (20. August 2008)

ich glaub auch, dass sich viele die sich zu den aktienkursen zu wort melden zu wenig damit auskennen um sinnvolle antworten zu geben. und ich nehm mich selber nicht aus, kenn ich mich mit em thema ja auch nicht aus.

für mich war nach ca 6 wochen aoc klar: das game is schrott.

wieso? nicht nur viel zu buggy, sondern einfach schlechte spielmechaniken.



das kombosystem ist im pvp einfach unbrauchbar 
nicht annähern eine linie oder ein ziel beim balancing, komplett unbalanced
crafting von komplett buggy bis unbrauchbar
einziger spielinhalt: grinden
kein pvp inhalt
war selber nicht raiden, aber was ich so les entspricht der stand der encounter wohl dem von vanilla wow- tank and spank, also absolut nicht mehr zeitgemäß- aber nachdem ichs ja nicht selbst erlebt hab, lass ich mich gern eines besseren belehren.


hab am anfang auch gesagt, dass die bugs nicht so tragisch sind solang fc fleissig patcht. nach den ersten paar patches war ich kuriert. keine firma die derart chaotisch patcht kann was gescheites zusammenbringen.

meiner einschätzung nach hat aoc derzeit nicht mehr als 150k-200k spieler. 400k sind imho reines wunschdenken.

wieso? wir hatten eine gilde im vorfeld organisiert mit gelangweilten wow spielern und deren freunden. 150 interessenten von denen ca 70 dann auch wirklich zu release aoc spielten.

inzwischen gibts die gilde nicht mehr, die restelichen ca 7 mann sind gewechselt. was man so liest kein einzelfall.

rückblickend find ich das aoc-wow video noch mehr zum lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: das einzige was aoc besser macht als wow, die grafik ist leider auch das größte problem. massenschlachten werden so in zukunft nur mit heftigen abstrichen bei der grafik spielbar werden. wie fc den fehler machen konnte die engine nicht für belagerungen auf realistischen systemen zu testen bleibt mir rätselhaft.

summa summarum: aoc ist für mich wohl vor gothic 3 eine der größten enttäuschungen der jüngsten spielegeschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evereve (20. August 2008)

Für mich war auch relativ schnell ohne Aktienkurse, Spielerzahlen und was weis ich was klar, dass AOC kein game für die nächsten zwei Jahre ist. 
Warum? 
Als ich vor vielen Jahren mit Diablo anfing, zockte ich die erste Nacht fast komplett mit meinem Mann durch. Gleich am nächsten Tag gings weiter, das Spiel war genial. 
Später fingen wir mit Wow an, da gings uns genauso. Es fesselte, man wollte wissen wie die Geschichte weitergeht, wollte das Maxlvl erreichen. 

Bei AOC spielte ich am ersten Abend genau eine Std, dann bin ich mit ner Freundin in ein Cafe. 
Am nächsten Tag hab ich wieder ne Std gespielt, dann war ne Doku im TV interessanter. 
Vor kurzem hab ich sogar lieber meine Steuer gemacht als zu spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Es ist ein ganz netter  Zeitvertreib bis Warhammer oder WOTLK rauskommt, aber auch nicht mehr. Wenn War was taugt, ist AOC für mich Geschichte. Taugt WAR nichts, dann spätestens mit WOTLK.


----------



## LionTamer (20. August 2008)

Also ich hab mir die letzte Woche, dank Gästepass eines Freundes, mal Aoc angesehen und muß leider auch sagen, daß ich mir kein kostenpflichtiges Abo holen werde.
Zumindest nicht zu diesem Zeitpunkt.

Dabei finde ich AoC von den Ansätzen her gar nicht mal schlecht. Gerade das "Tutorial" in Tortage finde ich unheimlich stimmig und toll umgesetzt. Nur leider beschränkt sich ja die Synchronisation der Quests auch nur auf dieses "Tutorial". 
Vllt ein zweischneidiges Schwert - denn ich war doch schon etwas enttäuscht, als es nach Tortage noch immer diese Dialog-Quests gab, man dann aber nur noch mitlesen konnte. Da fällt das Spiel dann leider etwas ab, wenn man im "Tutorial" schon soviel bietet und es dann im normalen Spiel reduziert. Auch wenn ich gelesen hab, daß das jetzt nach und nach nachgereicht werden soll.

Die Grafik find ich unheimlich toll, landschaftlich sehr nett und auch die Figuren sehen toll aus. Da gibt es ohl nix besseres.

Auch die Klassen als solche, wobei ich in den 7 Tagen natürlich nicht wirklich viel tiefgründig spielen konnte gefallen mir. Mal was anderes, ebenso wie das "interaktive" Kampfsystem, wo man immerhin etwas mehr machen muß als nur eine Taste zu drücken.

Allerdings erschienen mir die Caster im Vorteil zu sein: Als Nahkämpfer ist man auf Ausdauer angewiesen, die man zb auch beim sprinten verliert. Wenn ich, kann ja mal passieren, in einen Gegner sprinte, hab ich ein Problem, weil mir dann die Aussdauer für die Angriffe fehlt. Die Caster leiden nicht unter diesem Problem.
Hab jetzt kein Pvp gespielt, aber auch da stell ich mir das als riesigen Vorteil für die Caster da: Rennen weg und können aber noch immer aus dem vollen Schöpfen während der Nahkämpfer in sein verderben rennt.

Für mich am Rande ebenfalls nachteilig sind die vergleichsweise teueren Montaskosten. Mit 15&#8364; pro Monat sind sie meines Wissen 2&#8364; teurer als der Schnitt, beim 6m-Abo sind es dann in der Summe meine ich fast 10&#8364;.
Ok, mit seiner 18+ Wertung kann man vllt argumentieren, daß sich das Gro der Spieler die etwas höheren Kosten durchaus leisten kann, aber ich hab auch keinen Goldesel im Keller, und da überleg ich es mir 2mal, ob ich dann ein MMOG spiele, daß noch immer etwas unfertig wirkt und dann noch teurer ist als die pot. Konkurrenz. 
AoC ist bei mir "zum jetzigen Zeitpunk" erstmal keine Überlegung.
Sofern sich das Spiel ausreichend lange hält, würde ich gerne zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nochmal reinschauen, denn Potential hat es meiner Meinung nach schon.

Nur bei der Wahl zwischen WotLK, WAR oder eben AoC belegt Letzteres zumindest nicht den ersten Platz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattenowie (20. August 2008)

an dieser stelle wollte ich einfach nurmal danke sagen.

danke ihr lieben fanboys, danke für alles!!! ihr seit das beste!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jedesmal wenn ich einen eurer post lese, dann hab ich sofort wieder ein schmunzeln auf den lippen und kann mich kaum noch halten vor lauter lachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wenn es mir mal so richtig schlecht geht, dann brauch ich nur einen eurer post lesen und ich fühle mich sofort wieder besser. es hilft einfach wenn man dann sieht das es einigen leuten noch schlechter geht als wie einem selbst.

aus diesem grund nochmal,

danke, danke danke, danke!! ihr seit einfach nur großartig!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (20. August 2008)

Man könnte sich bei vielen von den Aktien Kommentaren wirklich tot lachen. Wahrscheinlich sind hier auch noch Leute die schwören möchten dass an der Börse Geld verloren geht :-) Aber insgesamt gesehen hat man somit auch die Erklärung wie es eine "Volksaktie" schaffen kann halb Deutschland in den Wahnsinn zu treiben weil einfach kaum einer Ahnung hat wie der Aktienmarkt wirklich funktioniert, und mit funktioniert meine ich eigentlich die absoluten Basics.



Sean schrieb:


> Warum und weshalb der CEO von FC seine Aktien abgestoßen hat, weiß doch hier keiner oder hat einer mit ihm gesprochen ?



Ich nehme nicht an dass jemand mit Ihm gesprochen hat, aber was ist so schwer daran zu akzeptieren dass man als CEO auch mal eine Gewinnmitnahme machen möchte? (Gewinnmitnahme lässt sich übrigens schön googeln oder in Wikipedia nachlesen^^)

Das nächste ist der vielfach angesprochene Aktienkurs. Macht Euch doch mal die Mühe und schaut bei den Handelsplätzen der Aktie nach was das Handelsvolumen der Aktie ist. Ja - macht das einfach mal. Das beantwortet sehr viele Fragen...(Handelsvolumen könnt ihr auch bei Wikipedia nachschlagen^^) Hatte Spaßeshalber mal bei meiner Bank einen Zukauf von Funcom Aktien prüfen lassen und war selbst sehr erstaunt...

Und schaut einfach mal die Börsennachrichten im Fernsehen, und achtet auf die Kommentare. Es gibt kaum eine Mitteilung wo nicht Unternehmen A dank guter Umsatzzahlen einen Kursgewinn erreicht hatte und Unternehmen B trotz guter Umsatzzahlen einen Kurseinbruch hatte. Es gibt einfach noch Bereich die nicht schwarz / weiss sind :-)


----------



## Torgath (20. August 2008)

mattenowie schrieb:


> an dieser stelle wollte ich einfach nurmal danke sagen.
> 
> danke ihr lieben fanboys, danke für alles!!! ihr seit das beste!!
> 
> ...



Auch ein wirklich sinnvoller und passender Post.

Danke für deine kleine hilfreiche Einführung Zottel.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. August 2008)

mattenowie schrieb:


> danke ihr lieben fanboys, danke für alles!!! ihr seit das beste!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bei so einer Sig wäre ich mit "Fanboy"-Kommentaren sehr vorsichtig. Oder mit anderen Worten: Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.


----------



## Protek (20. August 2008)

trolldich schrieb:


> was denkt ihr nachdem sich die abozahlen halbiert haben auf etwas über 400.000 . werde sie sogar hinter LotRO fallen ? oder werdn sie nochmal die kurve schaffen .
> 
> und es heist immer erfolgreicher als LotRO , aber haben die schon 50% ihrer kunden verloren ?



Die werden noch knapp 300k haben wenn die 3 Monatsabos auch noch abgelaufen sind, spätestens Ende September. 

Bei vielen läuft der Account auch jetzt die nächsten Tage ab, ein PvP Spiel ohne System usw, naja - jetzt wo WAR kommt denke ich das die bessere Alternative


----------



## Azddel (20. August 2008)

Sean schrieb:


> Warum und weshalb der CEO von FC seine Aktien abgestoßen hat, weiß doch hier keiner oder hat einer mit ihm gesprochen ?



Wahrscheinlich wird er die Aktien abgestoßen haben, weil er so überzeugt vom kommenden Kursverlauf gewesen ist... oder er brauchte schnell Geld für eine Gesichtsoperation. Man weiß es wirklich nicht.


----------



## mattenowie (21. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Bei so einer Sig wäre ich mit "Fanboy"-Kommentaren sehr vorsichtig. Oder mit anderen Worten: Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.



warum????

hatte mein sig irgendwas mit "fan-boy" zu tun??

net das ich wüsste


----------



## Rylah (21. August 2008)

Sean schrieb:


> Des Weiteren wird hier immer wieder kolportiert, dass WAR der große Renner wird. Nun ist es aber so, die einschlägige Game-Presse berichtete es, das WAR zum Release erheblichst von GOA/EA abgespeckt wird und viele der versprochenen Contents überhaupt nicht verfügbar sein werden. Würde hier einer der Börsenspezialisten mal die Aktienkurse posten ? Und wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, WAR wird das übliche Game um Stories aus der üblichen Fantasy-Welt, in der Elfen, Zwerge oder Orks rumlaufen werden. Sehr innovativ. Ich wünsche GOA/EA viel Glück mit WAR, aber bezweifele das es besser starten wird als WoW seinerzeit oder AoC vor kurzem (was die Spielbarkeit angeht). Und dann werden die gleichen Diskussionen geführt wie sie sich jetzt um AoC drehen. Und glaubt mir, einer der Ausreden wird sein, das man mit so einem Ansturm auf WAR nicht gerechnet habe, egal wie viele sich dann das Game kaufen werden. Denn diese Ausrede haben sie alle gehabt !



Es gibt einen entscheidenden Unterschied: Mythic kündigt das VOR dem release an und hebt die NDA heute schon auf. Im Unterschied zu AoC weiß also jeder, was auf ihn zukommt und kann entsprechend entscheiden, ob er das Spiel mit den bekannten und von Beta-Spielen mitgeteilten Eigenschaften kaufen will oder nicht. Jeder kann selbst entscheiden, ob ihm die Hauptstädte und Klassen, die gestrichen wurden so wichtig sind, daß er das Spiel noch nicht oder gar nicht erwerben will und man kann sich in allen Foren über den gesamten Content und seine Qualität informieren, der jetzt schon von Spielern erreicht werden kann. Man rennt nicht ins offene Messer glatter Lügen wie bei Funcom und muß nicht erst nach dem Start feststellen, daß das halbe Spiel einfach nicht vorhanden ist, geschweige denn die groß angekündigten und beworbenen, aber niemals getesteten Inhalte einfach nicht funktionieren.

Ich werde erst im Laufe der nächsten Wochen entscheiden, ob ich mir WAR schon gleich zum Launch hole, oder erst noch warte. Die Chance gab es bei AoC nicht. NDA bis zum letzten Tag und das mit gutem Grund...

Keine Ahnung, ob WAR ein Spitzenspiel wird, aber schlechter als AoC kann es kaum sein.


----------



## Fliegenbart (21. August 2008)

Mein AOC Abo ist auf jeden Fall gekündigt. Ich habe mir noch die Mühe gemacht wochenlang jeden Bug den ich fand zu submitten, aber irgendwann fragt man sich halt schon warum man dafür mehr als für WOW im Monat zahlen soll (pro Tag ca. 5 Bugs, elementare, keine nerv mich bugs).
Mich nervt es einfach nur endlos weil Tortage und das Conall Tal einfach perfekt sind. Die Klassenimba, ja mein gott, damit kann ich leben, aber ab Level 35 ist einfach nichts los, viel zu wenig questgebiete, quests, dafür zuviele Bugs, fehlende Übersetzungen, schmäh bläh.
Ich entsende ein Gebet das sich in den nächsten 3 Monaten irgendwas ändert. Ich schnupper dann nochmal rein, solange zock ich WOW da läuft wenigstens alles.
Außerdem kommt der Lich King 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kacke alles, habe mich über ein Jahr auf AOC gefreut, bin so enttäuscht weil es einfach ein so fettes Spiel hätte werden können, was der Anfang ja auch deutlich bestätigt.


----------



## Pacster (21. August 2008)

Fliegenbart schrieb:


> Kacke alles, habe mich über ein Jahr auf AOC gefreut, bin so enttäuscht weil es einfach ein so fettes Spiel hätte werden können, was der Anfang ja auch deutlich bestätigt.



Der Anfang ist halt der Teil wo einem Fehler auch am wenigsten auffallen weil man wenig Möglichkeiten hat und sowieso alles neu ist. Nen guten Anfang zu bauen, ist nicht schwer...Endcontent ist das wo sich die Spreu vom Weizen trennt....


----------



## Imseos (21. August 2008)

Fliegenbart mir ginge es genau so nach dem ewigen Gefarme bei Patch 2.4  in WoW freute ich mich auf was neues " tolles" ....
Ging aber total nach hinten los und alle Fanbois wart ihr raiden ? NEIN! Wart ihr in einer keppschlacht? NEIN? seit ihr lvl 12 und hört euch in Tourtur die Questtexte immer und immer wieder an ? JA!

so long


----------



## Donmo (21. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Der Anfang ist halt der Teil wo einem Fehler auch am wenigsten auffallen weil man wenig Möglichkeiten hat und sowieso alles neu ist. Nen guten Anfang zu bauen, ist nicht schwer...Endcontent ist das wo sich die Spreu vom Weizen trennt....


Dann bau mal bitte einen guten Anfang zu einem Spiel, ist schon nicht so schwer. Schwätzer.
Laut einem Gildenmember wären die T2-Instanzen wohl echt gut designt und hätten ihn sogar an die aus WoW erinnert. Bestätigen kann ichs leider noch nicht.
Zudem finde ich die Highlevelgebiete wie Atzels Reich und Kheshatta auch schön designt. Auch da gibt es genug zu entdecken. Nur leider sind manche Stellen ziemlich unfair, sodass man die Entwickler verflucht.

@Topic: Ich denke, dass Funcom tatsächlich die Spieler (bis auf einen harten Kern) ausgehen werden, wenn nicht das PvP-Update spektakulär wird und wieder neue Anreize zu spielen bringt. Im Moment gammel ich mit meinem POM kurz vor maxLevel rum, da man leider als POM im PvP nicht viel reißen kann, da man als Caster ein '+dmg-cap' hat, als Melee jedoch nicht. Das ist ziemlich deprimierend, vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich als Priester mit einer auf Armbrustschaden gesockelten Rüstung mehr Schaden raushaue als mit einem Spell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (22. August 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> @Topic: Ich denke, dass Funcom tatsächlich die Spieler (bis auf einen harten Kern) ausgehen werden




Wenn man sich die Charts ansieht scheint es so zu kommen.
Man sieht es ja auch daran, wieviel in den Foren los ist. Nicht nur hier ist ja kaum noch was los, außer rumgeflamen.
Im Unterforum hier auf Buffed "Instanzen" ist der letzte Post z.B. vom 21.07.2008

Schade eigentlich, daß sich AoC nach dem ganzen vollmundigen Ankündigungen doch wohl eher zu einem Nischenprodukt für reine Fans entwickelt.

Wundert mich nur, daß Funnycom immernoch dreist 15 Euronen mtl. verlangt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gab es eigentlich für diese ganze Patchorgie und den damit verbundenen Downtimes der Server irgendwelche Gutschriften, wie man es von ... kennt?


----------



## Pacster (22. August 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Dann bau mal bitte einen guten Anfang zu einem Spiel, ist schon nicht so schwer. Schwätzer.




Nein. Das ist nicht schwer. Jedes simple browser-game fesselt für 5 Minuten....jemanden für ein paar minuten bei laune zu halten ist verhältnismäßig einfach.


----------



## Emokeksii (22. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Nein. Das ist nicht schwer. Jedes simple browser-game fesselt für 5 Minuten....jemanden für ein paar minuten bei laune zu halten ist verhältnismäßig einfach.



Sorry aber solche aussagen kannst dir stecken.


----------



## Evereve (22. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Nein. Das ist nicht schwer. Jedes simple browser-game fesselt für 5 Minuten....jemanden für ein paar minuten bei laune zu halten ist verhältnismäßig einfach.




Warum soll er sich das stecken, er hat vollkommen Recht. 
Wie schauts bei AOC denn aus? Jeder ist von Tortage und den ersten 20 lvl begeistert. Auch die, die wegen Langeweile usw aufhören, geben zu, dass der Anfang gut ist. 
Das Problem ist eher die Langzweitmotivation. Mann muss es schaffen, die Leute über einen langen Zeitraum, im Idealfall über Jahre, an das Spiel zu binden und das Interesse des Spielers zu erhalten. 
Anfangs ist jeder neugierig, testet ein game, sieht über bugs und kleinere Fehler noch hinweg da man wissen will, wie es weiter geht. 
Hat schon mal jmd von euch Moorhuhn und Co gespielt? Das ist anfangs total genial und nach zwei Tagen ist es langweilig. 
Das Interesse bzw die Neugier mal zu bekommen ist verhältnismäßig leicht, im Gegensatz zu dem Vorhaben, jemdand langfristig bei Laune zu halten.


----------



## OldboyX (22. August 2008)

Die ersten 20 level sind auch eher ein Offline-RPG. Die story trägt den Spieler atmosphärisch durch die levels und dieser Teil ist auch gut gemacht. Das Problem ist, dass so etwas als Langzeit-Motivation für ein MMO nicht wirklich gut ist. Da müsste sich diese atmosphärisch erzählte Geschichte durch das ganze Spiel ziehen (so wie bei HDRO) und darüber hinaus auch ständig weitergeführt werden (so wie bei HDRO).

Selbst dann, muss man jedoch noch anderen Inhalt bieten, welcher Spieler bei der Stange hält. Gäbe es in HDRO nur die Epos-Questreihen als gute Beschäftigung, würde das höchstens für 1 Woche Spielzeit bei jedem Buch Patch reichen (echte gamer machen aber die neue Epos Reihe wohl eher an 1 Tag). Bei dem ganzen anderen Inhalt (Instanzen, sonstige Quests, Berufe, Hobbies, PVP...) scheint es bei AoC massive Mängel zu geben.


----------



## hugly (22. August 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Die ersten 20 level sind auch eher ein Offline-RPG. Die story trägt den Spieler atmosphärisch durch die levels und dieser Teil ist auch gut gemacht. Das Problem ist, dass so etwas als Langzeit-Motivation für ein MMO nicht wirklich gut ist. Da müsste sich diese atmosphärisch erzählte Geschichte durch das ganze Spiel ziehen (so wie bei HDRO) und darüber hinaus auch ständig weitergeführt werden (so wie bei HDRO).
> 
> Selbst dann, muss man jedoch noch anderen Inhalt bieten, welcher Spieler bei der Stange hält. Gäbe es in HDRO nur die Epos-Questreihen als gute Beschäftigung, würde das höchstens für 1 Woche Spielzeit bei jedem Buch Patch reichen (echte gamer machen aber die neue Epos Reihe wohl eher an 1 Tag). Bei dem ganzen anderen Inhalt (Instanzen, sonstige Quests, Berufe, Hobbies, PVP...) scheint es bei AoC massive Mängel zu geben.



Die ersten 20 Level fand ich langweilig, alles zielmlich Railroading mässig.
Mit 80 hat man halt den Raid Content und PVP (noch ohne Belohnungen). Das dauert bis man den Raid Content durchhat, freue mich aber trotzdem schon auf den PVP Patch!


----------



## La Saint (22. August 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Hier mal neben Spekulationen ein paar Fakten
> 
> 4. Ich denke nicht das der rapide Kursverlust NUR von einem CEO Verkauf kommt, ABER es ist ein eindeutiges Zeichen wenn der CEO eines Unternehmens so drastisch viele Aktien seines geleiteten Unternehmens auf den Markt bringt.



Was für eine interessante Information. Der CEO von Funcom stößt seine Aktien ab? Das hört sich aber ganz gewaltig nach diesem Sprichwort mit den Ratten und dem sinkenden Schiff an.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Pacster (23. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Sorry aber solche aussagen kannst dir stecken.




Könnte ich...aber von wem solltest du dann was lernen? Deinen Eltern? Könnten sie dir was beibringen, dann hätten sie es wohl schon getan...:-P


----------



## LordNasghul (23. August 2008)

halo zusammen

ich lese jeden Tag im Buffet Forum auch über AoC.
Es gibt leider viele Leute die AoC nicht mal kennen und sich im Forum austoben ob pos. od. negativ....iss "egal"....
Aber da ich schon in der Beta dabei war und die allseits bekannten Probleme kannte....dann die Veröffentlichung....und jetzt haben wir den 23.08!!

FC war bekannt was es brauchte um ein Online Game für die Spieler über längere Zeit (Jahre) interessant zu entwickeln. Wieso? Sry....aber WoW hatten damals den Beginn des Online spielens gewagt (man kann für WoW sein oder nicht) aber DAS war und ist der Masstab an dem sich unsere heutigen OL-Games messen!¨

Online heisst etwas zu entwickeln dass über JAHRE fesseln soll,vorallem wenn man sieht wie die heutigen Gamer in WoW zocken........Will sagen den Verantwortlichen!!!!!! musste ganz klar sein dass in kürzester Zeit die Spieler nicht mehr zufrieden sein können weil die Berufe,der Weg zu Level 80,massig Inhalte bis Level 80,PVP (Hauptbestandteil),viele Bugs und von den technischen Problemen gar nicht zu reden.....es konnte so nicht klappen und ein an sich wirklich gutes Game (ein grosses Lob an die "normalen" Mitarbeiter die wohl noch ein paar Monate länger gewartet hätten biss zur Veröffentlichum) wird es so ev. nächstens ein Out of Memory...........

Ich möchte schon fast sagen dass einige wenige in kurzer Zeit seehr viel Geld verdient haben und alle anderen den Out of Memory abbekommen.....(Mitarbeiter und so...) dann muss ich ich mich auch nicht verwundern wenn der CEO kalte Füsse bekommt (aber trotzdem zufrieden ist)............

PS: Noch einmal: Das Game als solches hätte eigtl. seehr viel Potential aber so..... (meine pers. Meinung findet man auch Buffet und ist nicht nur neg.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (23. August 2008)

OK einigen wir uns darauf.

AoC ist schrott.FC ist Böse und damit ist das Thema gegessen und ihr braucht net nochmal nen Virteljahr lang jeden Tag die selbe Leier runterfaseln.


Ich freu mich morgen aufn Raid und auf die nächste Schlacht.

cya


----------



## etmundi (23. August 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Ich freu mich morgen aufn Raid und auf die nächste Schlacht.
> 
> cya



Namaste
gibt es denn schon sinvolle Raidbelohnungen?


Hier was aus der neuen Gamestar 10/08

Verkaufte Spiele : 800.000
Derzeitige Abos  : 415.000

In dem Artikel mit der Überschrift "Massensterben" wird werden die fehlenden Inhalte genannt:
1. Fehlendes PvP Punkte- Belohnungssystem (AoC war  als PvP-Revolution gedacht)
2. Fehlende Raid-Belohnungen
3. kein funktionierendes Auktionshaus
4. kein durchdachtes Crafting

Einzig sinvolle Beschäftigung sei derzeit das Beschaffen von Rohstoffen für die Gildenstadt.
Originalzitat: "Bleibt zu hoffen, dass es dann noch Spieler gibt, die sie bewundern können."

AoC habe auch 3 Monate nach Release noch immer mit Kinderkrankheiten zu kämpfen.
Statt sich um Inhalte für das Endgame zu kümmern und diese nachzupatchen, kümmere man sich derzeit
um Questgebiete für Spieler mittlerer Stufe. Und dies obwohl die meisten Spieler bereits Levl. 80 erreicht hätten.

Gamestar Ende.

Sieht wohl nicht so gut für AoC aus.


----------



## EmJaY (24. August 2008)

Jo wenn das inner Gamestar steht dann ist es wohl vorbei.Schade mir hat es spaß gemacht .................


----------



## Millhouse (24. August 2008)

Na ja das Spiel kostet schon 29 Euro bei manchen Geschäften.Da weiß mann ja schon was die Uhr geschlagen hat.Ich weiß ja nicht wie der zeitplan bei den aussieht aber langsam muß mal ein großer Patch kommen.Wen ich ein Spiel rausbringe habe ich doch schon im hinterkopf wan welcher Content Patch kommt.Und mit ein paar halbherz Patches kann man kein Gamer länger binden.Finde es schade was FC mit dem Game gemacht hat es wird glaube ich genauso enden wie Hellgate London.Mal eben den schnellen Euro gemacht und dan wird dat Spiel irgentwann in der versenkung verschwinden.Oder es spielen wirklich nur die Hardcorezocker wie bei SWG(Star Wars Galaxie).


----------



## etmundi (24. August 2008)

In den Verkaufscharts von Saturn ist AoC von Platz 1 auf Platzt 17 zurückgefallen.
Eine sehr deutliche Abstrafung der Kunden für Funcom.


----------



## erwo (24. August 2008)

Hallo,



etmundi schrieb:


> In den Verkaufscharts von Saturn ist AoC von Platz 1 auf Platzt 17 zurückgefallen.
> Eine sehr deutliche Abstrafung der Kunden für Funcom.




Achtung, wichtige Nachricht, man muss das Spiel nicht jeden Monat neu kaufen!

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## BimmBamm (24. August 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Achtung, wichtige Nachricht, man muss das Spiel nicht jeden Monat neu kaufen!



http://www.4players.de/4players.php/verkau...ia_control.html

WoW Classic auf Platz 4, Burning Crusade auf Platz 6.

Das zeigt deutlich, daß zwar weiterhin jede Menge Spieler Monat für Monat zu WoW dazustoßen, jedoch sehr viel weniger Kunden sich für AoC entscheiden. Bedenkt man, wie kurz AoC auf dem Markt ist, so ist das kein gutes Zeichen.

Bimmbamm


----------



## etmundi (24. August 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann machen die WoW Spieler alle was falsch. Seit Release  ununterbrochen oben in den Charts.
Muß ich glatt mal hier ins WoW Forum posten, dass man das spiel nicht jeden Monat neu kaufen muß.
Wissen die bestimmt alle nicht.

Oh man, wie dumm kann man nur sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pagan (25. August 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Oh man, wie dumm kann man nur sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Winston Churchill hat mal gesagt: "Lache nie über die Dummheit der anderen. Sie ist deine Chance.“

Ich befürchte, das ist von jeher auch Funcoms Devise gewesen.


----------



## hugly (25. August 2008)

Pagan schrieb:


> Winston Churchill hat mal gesagt: "Lache nie über die Dummheit der anderen. Sie ist deine Chance.“
> 
> Ich befürchte, das ist von jeher auch Funcoms Devise gewesen.



Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.

Alternative Empfehlung: Ironidetektor neu justieren lassen.


----------



## Pagan (25. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.
> 
> Alternative Empfehlung: Ironidetektor neu justieren lassen.



Ach jo, das Gekläff irgendwelcher getroffenen Hunde wird diesen dampfenden Haufen Sch****, der sich MMO nennt, auch nicht mehr in ein Fünf-Sterne-Menü verwandeln. Nicht mal in ein saftiges Steak ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkw34 (25. August 2008)

Hallo wollte auch mal meine Meinung zu diesen beklopten Thema abgeben!

Hatte mir vor 2 Monaten AoC gekauft 1Monat gespielt und ruhen gelassen, wie schon so oft geschrieben gibt/ gab es noch viele Bugs,
muß noch da zu sagen war mein erstes Rollenspiel und hatte auch Freude drann! 

So dann hatte ich es mit WOW versucht,weil die Mehrheit drauf schwört aber es blieb auch bei mein versuch... wieder Deinstalliert! 

Ich denke von Grund her sind beide gleich weil beide ein MMo ... Spiel sind, allerdings kann man die .... meiner Meinung nach überhaupt ned vergleichen !!!!

WoW ist : Schmusipuh *lach* na eben mit Elfen, kleinen bösen Wichteln und Fabelwesen .. eben Schmusipuh ...

wobei meine Frau dies mit Freude spielt ...

AoC ist: eben von der Grafik / Kampfsysthem etc. etwas ganz anderes ... Realer irgendwie

Kurz um ...... hört doch auf ständig diese Spiele zu vergleichen ... is absoluter Quatsch und verschwendete Liebesmüh

Mein Favorit is eben AoC und von meinem Weib WoW ... so verschieden sind nun mal die Geschmäcker 

in diesem Sinne ..... Amen


----------



## hugly (25. August 2008)

bkw34 schrieb:


> Hallo wollte auch mal meine Meinung zu diesen beklopten Thema abgeben!
> 
> Kurz um ...... hört doch auf ständig diese Spiele zu vergleichen ... is absoluter Quatsch und verschwendete Liebesmüh
> Mein Favorit is eben AoC und von meinem Weib WoW ... so verschieden sind nun mal die Geschmäcker



Ich versteh den Hintergrund diesser Deppen nicht. Wenn einem das Spiel nicht gefällt, tja Pech gehabt, aber die Mehrzahl hier versucht krampfhaft denen die das Spiel mögen schlechtzureden. Vermutlich weil selbst nicht zum Levelcap gekommen, nur quests gemacht statt komplett Content etc. pp. Aber hauptsache MIMIMI Das Ergebniss ist das AOC Spieler hier nicht mehr mitlesen, toll gemacht, wir sind alle stolz auf euch

PS: man schaue sich die Ausdrucksweise an, "kläffender Hund" bin ich also, na denn, das sind die Leute die vermutlich noch nichtmal Black Temple in "ihrem" MMO fertiggemacht haben ,)


----------



## etmundi (25. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Das Ergebniss ist das AOC Spieler hier nicht mehr mitlesen



Vermutlich aber, weil sie die Warheit nicht vertragen.
Im offiziellen ist es ja auch angenehmer zu lesen. Da wird ihnen die Warheit ja durch die Zensur vorenthalte. Warum wohl.


----------



## Pagan (25. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Hintergrund diesser Deppen nicht. Wenn einem das Spiel nicht gefällt, tja Pech gehabt, aber die Mehrzahl hier versucht krampfhaft denen die das Spiel mögen schlechtzureden. Vermutlich weil selbst nicht zum Levelcap gekommen, nur quests gemacht statt komplett Content etc. pp. Aber hauptsache MIMIMI Das Ergebniss ist das AOC Spieler hier nicht mehr mitlesen, toll gemacht, wir sind alle stolz auf euch
> 
> PS: man schaue sich die Ausdrucksweise an, "kläffender Hund" bin ich also, na denn, das sind die Leute die vermutlich noch nichtmal Black Temple in "ihrem" MMO fertiggemacht haben ,)



Das hab ich gern - _du _stänkerst doch hier selbst die ganze Zeit gegen WotLK! Pack dich gefälligst erstmal an die eigene Nase, bevor du solche, die nicht deiner Meinung sind, als Deppen und Schlechtreder beschimpfst. Im übrigen ist der Terminus vom "getroffenen Hund, der bellt" keineswegs als diffamierender Vergleich mit der Gattung Canis zu verstehen, aber das wusstest du bestimmt selbst ...

Aber das mit dem Black Temple war 'n netter Versuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattenowie (26. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Vermutlich weil selbst nicht zum Levelcap gekommen, nur quests gemacht statt komplett Content etc. pp.



hm, meinste wirklich so viele leute die über aoc meckern und mit dem spiel aufgehört haben sind nie bis zum levelcap gekommen und haben nie den content gesehen.

also kann ich mir net vorstellen, weil:

1. das levelcap von 80 sehr schnell erreicht ist

2. der endcontent ist so gering das es ja net lang dauert ihn zu sehen.


----------



## etmundi (26. August 2008)

Das kann passieren, wenn einem MMO die Spieler ausgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier die passende Website
Heldenhilfe


----------



## hugly (26. August 2008)

mattenowie schrieb:


> hm, meinste wirklich so viele leute die über aoc meckern und mit dem spiel aufgehört haben sind nie bis zum levelcap gekommen und haben nie den content gesehen.
> also kann ich mir net vorstellen, weil:
> 1. das levelcap von 80 sehr schnell erreicht ist
> 2. der endcontent ist so gering das es ja net lang dauert ihn zu sehen.



Ja, genau das meine ich, die meissten haben zwischendurch aufgehört, weil sie nicht mit nur questen durchgekommen sind, nie wirklich Lust hatten zu Spielen und das Leveln zu mühsam war oder sonstwas, viele der MIMIMI Leute haben es auch zugegeben.
Also für das Levelcap hatte ich ne Weile zu tun... Bin aber seit ner Weile 80 nun, muss dazu sagen das ich aufgrund eines Unfalls (Bein kompliziert gebrochen) im Moment auch relativ viel Zeit hatte ,)

Es gibt durchaus eine Menge zu Tun, so schlimm ists alles nicht, wobei der PVP Patch schon nötig ist.

Von den Personen her, unsere Gilde wächst, langsam aber sicher. Trotz das einzelne Leute aufgehört haben.

Die ganzen Nieten hier werden vermutlich am 18.September zu WAR weiterziehen und es wird ruhiger in den Foren, darauf allerdings freue ich mich bereits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - denn dieses Spiel ist auch so überhaupt nicht WoW - like, und viele WOW Zocker werden da vermutlich nur am Rande Der WAR Gesellschaft existieren, und über WAR herziehen "man findet ja garkeine Gruppen" MIMIMI

Aber es gibt ja immer noch WoW und Hello Kitty Online, wenn die neuen MMOs nix für bestimmte Leutchens sind, also keine Sorge, ist für jeden was dabei.



PS Etmunddingens: In AOC gibt es keine Orcs, deswegen macht das Bild da keinen Sinn.
BTW:
nslookup heldenhilfe.de
Server:         127.0.0.1
Address:        127.0.0.1#53

** server can't find heldenhilfe.de: NXDOMAIN

Technisch mal wieder typisch (nix funktioniert)


----------



## Azddel (26. August 2008)

Mich würde noch interessieren, wen du mit "bestimmte leutchens" meinst. Ich vermute mal, dass das nicht positiv oder auch nur neutral zu verstehen ist.
Ich führe das an, weil ich im Grunde AoC gegenüber erstmal neugierig eingestellt war. Im Verlauf der zahlreichen Diskussionen, die ich verfolgt habe, ist mir die Großkotzigkeit einer anscheinend nicht so geringen Menge von AoC-Spielern immer wieder sauer aufgestoßen. Zwar hatte ich auch positive Begnungen mit Spielern, die mich dazu motiviert haben, AoC doch mal anzutesten, aber da war es auch fast schon zu spät, weil mir der zur Schau gestellte elitäre Habitus einfach mal kalt den Buckel runterrutschen kann.
Und wenn ich dann immer so Sachen lesen muss von "Nieten", die irgendwoanders hinziehen...dann stellt sich bei mir einfach eine große Müdigkeit ein.


----------



## hugly (26. August 2008)

Mit bestimmte Leutchens sind die hier Anwesenden WoW Fanboys gemeint, was ist daran schwer zu verstehen? Lies doch einfach und man sieht sofort wer gemeint ist. Und Community technisch ist es nunmal wirklich die Hoffnung das die, ich nenne sie mal vorsichtig "Miesmacher" weiterziehen und das Spiel in Ruhe weiterwachsen lassen. Ausserdem schaut "Grosskotzigkeit" oft nur von unten oder von "aussen" so aus. Und Leute die ein MMO als Single RPG spielen und nach einigen Leveln /quit sagen sind ja auch nicht gemeint.


----------



## etmundi (26. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> PS Etmunddingens: In AOC gibt es keine Orcs, deswegen macht das Bild da keinen Sinn.
> BTW:
> nslookup heldenhilfe.de
> Server:         127.0.0.1
> ...



Hab meinen Beitrag entsprechen editiert. Bezieht sich jetzt allg. auf MMO's.

Bei mir funktioniert der Link.


----------



## nefer (26. August 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Mich würde noch interessieren, wen du mit "bestimmte leutchens" meinst. Ich vermute mal, dass das nicht positiv oder auch nur neutral zu verstehen ist.
> Ich führe das an, weil ich im Grunde AoC gegenüber erstmal neugierig eingestellt war. Im Verlauf der zahlreichen Diskussionen, die ich verfolgt habe, ist mir die Großkotzigkeit einer anscheinend nicht so geringen Menge von AoC-Spielern immer wieder sauer aufgestoßen. Zwar hatte ich auch positive Begnungen mit Spielern, die mich dazu motiviert haben, AoC doch mal anzutesten, aber da war es auch fast schon zu spät, weil mir der zur Schau gestellte elitäre Habitus einfach mal kalt den Buckel runterrutschen kann.
> Und wenn ich dann immer so Sachen lesen muss von "Nieten", die irgendwoanders hinziehen...dann stellt sich bei mir einfach eine große Müdigkeit ein.



ja leider wird man, wenn man durchaus berechtigte kritik übt von vielen persönlich attackiert.

wer immer zum ausdruck bringt, dass er wesentliche features mit denen auf der packung geworben wird immer noch vermisst wird darauf hingewiesen, dass es schlechter auch geht wie bei XYZ...

und bei der kritik gehts größtenteils netmal um geschmacksfragen.

ich zb. hätt durchaus mit schlechterer grafik und weniger rüstungen leben können wenn halbwegs konzepte erkennbar gewesen wären.

tatsache ist jedoch, dass das ganze gerüst hinter aoc ein einziger haufen von unausgegorenheiten ist. 
Mieses kampfsystem, das gar nix mit dem „skillbased“ und hochdynamischen angekündigten zu tun hat, ausdauer management welches derart undurchdacht ist, dass es verwundert wie so was eine interne alpha überstehen konnte, onhitten nicht zu knapp. Wer glaubt denn wirklich, dass eine firma bei der solche mängel nicht in einer alpha auffallen und ausgemärzt werden da wirklich was gescheites hinbekommt? Ich nicht mehr.

Sieges haben die mit sicherheit auch nie getestet. Sonst wär aufgefallen, dass die engine für derartige massen von spielern einfach ungeeignet ist. Dass große ansammlungen an spielern die schwierigsten teile in verteilen anwendungen sind, ist allgemeint bekannt. Gerade diese hätten frühzeitig und ausführlich getestet gehört mit der konsequenz die grafik auf ein vernünftiges maß zurückzuschrauben, oder entsprechende algorithmen einzubauen.
Von crafting fang ich jetz gar nicht an.

Aoc war einfach eine enttäuschung auf ganzer linie. Leider.


----------



## Azddel (26. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Und Community technisch ist es nunmal wirklich die Hoffnung das die, ich nenne sie mal vorsichtig "Miesmacher" weiterziehen und das Spiel in Ruhe weiterwachsen lassen.



Du denkst also, dass sich die "Miesmacher" von vorneherein nur in dem Spiel "eingenistet" haben, um es schlecht zu machen? Um es sozusagen von innen her auszuhöhlen? Besteht denn nicht die Möglichkeit, dass Leute, die sich anfangs wirklich viel von dem Spiel erhofft hatten, über die Maßen davon enttäuscht wurden und diese Enttäuschung nun artikulieren? Es spielt doch niemand über Monate ein Spiel - und bezahlt dafür - wenn er von vorneherein denkt, dass es scheiße ist. 



hugly schrieb:


> Ausserdem schaut "Grosskotzigkeit" oft nur von unten oder von "aussen" so aus.



Von unten? Wie, von unten? Ich bin also unten? Inwiefern? Was soll das bedeuten?


----------



## hugly (26. August 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Von unten? Wie, von unten? Ich bin also unten? Inwiefern? Was soll das bedeuten?



War nur metaphorisch gemeint.


----------



## Pacster (26. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Mit bestimmte Leutchens sind die hier Anwesenden WoW Fanboys gemeint, was ist daran schwer zu verstehen? Lies doch einfach und man sieht sofort wer gemeint ist. Und Community technisch ist es nunmal wirklich die Hoffnung das die, ich nenne sie mal vorsichtig "Miesmacher" weiterziehen und das Spiel in Ruhe weiterwachsen lassen. Ausserdem schaut "Grosskotzigkeit" oft nur von unten oder von "aussen" so aus. Und Leute die ein MMO als Single RPG spielen und nach einigen Leveln /quit sagen sind ja auch nicht gemeint.





Diese kleinen "Miesmacher" haben Funcom das Kapital verschafft womit sie das Spiel eventuell mal vervollständigen können. Wären diese kleinen "Miesmacher" nicht von Funcom um ihr Geld betrogen worden, gäbe es kein AoC mehr weil denen nämlich vermutlich längst der Hahn zugedreht worden wäre bei nur 50k verkauften Einheiten oder so(und viel mehr zufriedene AoC-Fans scheint es ja echt nicht zu geben. Der Rest sind alles "Miesmacher")....



Azddel: Er hat vermutlich versucht den Spruch "Niveau sieht für niveaulose Menschen immer wie Arroganz aus" umzumünzen....irgendwie ist ihm das nicht so ganz geglückt. Übrigens ist das ein Spruch der nur von wirklich arroganten Menschen benutzt wird...denn wer Niveau besitzt, braucht solche Sprüche nicht(kommt auch richtig gut ihnen das zu stecken...). ;-)


----------



## Pagan (26. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Er hat vermutlich versucht den Spruch "Niveau sieht für niveaulose Menschen immer wie Arroganz aus" umzumünzen....irgendwie ist ihm das nicht so ganz geglückt. Übrigens ist das ein Spruch der nur von wirklich arroganten Menschen benutzt wird...denn wer Niveau besitzt, braucht solche Sprüche nicht(kommt auch richtig gut ihnen das zu stecken...). ;-)



Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall.


----------



## wtiger78 (26. August 2008)

Auch wen ich jetzt ins kreuzfeuer der Pro AoC Gamer komme mal ein auszug was die leute aus dem Offiziellen AoC forum von der zukunft halten

AoC Forum

und wer sich das forum durchliest wird feststellen da nun einige mit Wahren serverzahlen aufgetaucht sind wurde der Beitrag gleich geschlossen.


----------



## etmundi (26. August 2008)

wtiger78 schrieb:


> Auch wen ich jetzt ins kreuzfeuer der Pro AoC Gamer komme mal ein auszug was die leute aus dem Offiziellen AoC forum von der zukunft halten
> 
> AoC Forum



Zitat aus dem letzten Post in diesem Thread von Waldgeist:

Wir sind wieder bei den verlässlichen Statistiken angekommen  *closed*

Mit harten Fakten und Kritik kann man bei FunnyCom einfach nicht umgehen.


----------



## wtiger78 (26. August 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem letzten Post in diesem Thread von Waldgeist:
> 
> Wir sind wieder bei den verlässlichen Statistiken angekommen  *closed*
> 
> Mit harten Fakten und Kritik kann man bei FunnyCom einfach nicht umgehen.



Wollen wir wetten abschliesen in wie vielen tagen der link unbrauchbar wird weil sie den Beitrag rauslöschen ist nicht der erste der auf einmal weg war
ich schätze 3-5tage


----------



## etmundi (26. August 2008)

wtiger78 schrieb:


> Wollen wir wetten abschliesen in wie vielen tagen der link unbrauchbar wird weil sie den Beitrag rauslöschen ist nicht der erste der auf einmal weg war
> ich schätze 3-5tage



Die Wette wirst du wohl verlieren. Der Thread wurde bereits am 07.08. geclosed.
Wir wollen doch fair bleiben gegenüber Funnycom  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich ist dieser Thread nun in den Untiefen des Forums versunken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wtiger78 (26. August 2008)

KK stimmt habe die wette verlohren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (26. August 2008)

Anywen schrieb:


> mit release von WAR is aoc geschichte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur wird sich WAR genau wie AoC nicht Halten können. Was an der verwöhnten Community liegt. ES wir alles mit WOW verglichen aber das kann man nunmal nicht.
d[-.-]b


----------



## wtiger78 (26. August 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Nur wird sich WAR genau wie AoC nicht Halten können. Was an der verwöhnten Community liegt. ES wir alles mit WOW verglichen aber das kann man nunmal nicht.
> d[-.-]b


naja sehe ich etwas anders ich glaube das sich War eher halten kann wie AoC da sie sich bewust wurden das einiges nicht so hinhaut und haben es schon im vorhinein und mit ankündigung rausgenommen um nicht Falsche versprechen zu machen. Und vor allem sie geben den wahren stand der dinge bis jetzt bekannt was noch nachgereicht wird und was schon von start an drinnen sein wird.

und ja leider wird es noch zu sehr mit WoW vergilchen aber da sich es bei beiden spielen um verschiede richtungen handelt glaube ich das eben war sich drusetzen kann und neben wow ohne weiteres leben kann sowei sie nicht die selben fehler machen wie FC  indem sie nur schauen das das startgebiet Fast perfekt ist in dem man sich die ersten tage sich aufhaltet und dann wen man die lvl 20er grenze erreicht man den anschein hat das man auf einmal auf nen Beta server transferriert wurde?

aber ich kann mich auch täuschen und War wird ein Flop das selbe gilt auch für WotLK da ich beim Betatest dabei bin sehe ich das WotLK noch einiges an arbeit vor sich hat Klassen  betreffent Bugs Ballance aber dazu muss ich auch sagen das Blizz zu 90% sich der sachen wirklich annehmen und siehe zB den DK der schon seit ich dabei bin 5mal geändert wurde und beim Letzten Patch im blutbaum komplet abgeswächt zu recht finde ich nach meiner meinung da er sich einfach zu sehr selber heilte und gruppen Q alleine machen konnte.


----------



## hugly (26. August 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem letzten Post in diesem Thread von Waldgeist:
> Wir sind wieder bei den verlässlichen Statistiken angekommen  *closed*
> Mit harten Fakten und Kritik kann man bei FunnyCom einfach nicht umgehen.



Man lese den Thread auch (kann dein Spider damit umgehen?). Dann sieht man das da hahnebüchene "Statistik" Vergleiche drinstanden, der Arme Sterni, dem steht das auch noch bevor.

Die Statistiken bewegten sich am Ende in etwa auf dem niveou:


Rein statistisch wird öfter kein Jägermeister gekauft als
Jägermeister, was auch mein persönliches Konsumverhalten
wiederspiegelt. Aber rein statistisch liegt der Vatikan mit mehr als
2,27 Päpsten pro Quadratkilometer auch deutlich über dem Durchschnitt.


Eine hübsche Rechnung finde ich diese hier: So ein globaler
Killer schlägt vielleicht alle 100 Millionen Jahre ein. Heute
leben auf der Welt rund 6 Milliarden Menschen. Durcheinander
dividiert heißt das, das derzeit pro Jahr rund 60 Menschen
weltweit an den Folgen von globalen Killerasteroiden sterben.
Hut ab! Weitaus mehr Menschen werden durch fallende Kokosnüsse
erschlagen, oder ...

vielleicht sollte man sich doch mal lieber erst mal Gedanken
darum machen, diese gefährlichen Kokospalmen auszurotten.


----------



## Azddel (26. August 2008)

Hä? Das peil ich nicht. Was genau hat das jetzt mit Age of Conan zu tun?
Gibts da Kokospalmen? Oder ist der Papst als Endboss konzipiert?


----------



## hugly (26. August 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Hä? Das peil ich nicht.


Das schriebst Du bereits.


> Was genau hat das jetzt mit Age of Conan zu tun?
> Gibts da Kokospalmen? Oder ist der Papst als Endboss konzipiert?


Ne, das sollte ein Witz sein um die in dem Posting erwähnten Statistiken zu karikarieren. Ob der geneigte Buffed Leser dieser Zeilen (sollte es soetwas wirklich noch geben?) das ebenso sieht, wird er nur durch Lesen in ebenjenem offiziellem Forum selber feststellen können, die bisherigen Antworten sahen nicht so aus als ob die jeweiligen Initianten das getan hätten.
So nu wieder Butter bei die Fische. (Genug gefüttert)


----------



## Coup de grâce (26. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Das schriebst Du bereits.
> 
> Ne, das sollte ein Witz sein um die in dem Posting erwähnten Statistiken zu karikarieren. Ob der geneigte Buffed Leser dieser Zeilen (sollte es soetwas wirklich noch geben?) das ebenso sieht, wird er nur durch Lesen in ebenjenem offiziellem Forum selber feststellen können, die bisherigen Antworten sahen nicht so aus als ob die jeweiligen Initianten das getan hätten.
> So nu wieder Butter bei die Fische. (Genug gefüttert)




Also nix als heiße Luft, um vom Thema abzulenken, weil dir die Argumente ausgegangen sind. Alles klar!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. August 2008)

"gehn funcom die spieler aus ?, geschäftszahlen"


....Hmm...Ja..zumindest die mit Qualitätssinn und dem Wissen, dass es viel spielenswertere und bessere Spiele da draußen in der großen weiten Welt gibt


----------



## hugly (26. August 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> Also nix als heiße Luft, um vom Thema abzulenken, weil dir die Argumente ausgegangen sind. Alles klar!



Nö, das war ein Rant in Richtung der Leute die weder das mit dem Lesen, noch das mit dem selber Spielen hinbekommen.


----------



## Coup de grâce (26. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Nö, das war ein Rant in Richtung der Leute die weder das mit dem Lesen, noch das mit dem selber Spielen hinbekommen.



Langsam kommst du mir vor wie der Typ der im Autoradio hört: „Vorsicht! Auf der Autobahn kommt Ihnen ein Geisterfahrer entgegen!“ und zu sich selbst sagt: „Wat denn? Einer? _Hunderte!_“.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (26. August 2008)

Wartet doch einfach erst mal ab wie es sich entwickeln wird. Zahlen sprechen deutlichere Worte als Fanboys, Flameboys etc es jemals zustande bringen können.


----------



## Coup de grâce (26. August 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Wartet doch einfach erst mal ab wie es sich entwickeln wird. Zahlen sprechen deutlichere Worte als Fanboys, Flameboys etc es jemals zustande bringen können.



Stümpt, bin auch schon sehr gespannt auf die Zahlen des 3. Quartals. Da wäre dann Ende September mal ein Blick auf diese und diese Seite interessant.


----------



## DunklerRaecher (26. August 2008)

Auszug:


wtiger78 schrieb:


> aber ich kann mich auch täuschen und War wird ein Flop das selbe gilt auch für WotLK da ich beim Betatest dabei bin sehe ich das WotLK noch einiges an arbeit vor sich hat Klassen  betreffent Bugs Ballance aber dazu muss ich auch sagen das Blizz zu 90% sich der sachen wirklich annehmen und siehe zB den DK der schon seit ich dabei bin 5mal geändert wurde und beim Letzten Patch im blutbaum komplet abgeswächt zu recht finde ich nach meiner meinung da er sich einfach zu sehr selber heilte und gruppen Q alleine machen konnte.



Deinem Post fehlt etwas: ca. 17 Kommas und 9 Punkte (grobe Scchätzung) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber nun zu AoC: Wenn von einigen behauptet wird "AoC ist Müll / Schrott" ist das Müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AoC hat(te) gute Ideen: Kampfsystem, Dungeons etc. und es spielt sich bis Lvl 20 einfach super.
Dann fällt es rapide ab, Stimmung sinkt gegen 0. 
Dazu dann noch fehlender Content, tausende Bugs (mit jedem Patch ein paar Neue) und 
nerviges Zoning. 

Die Informationspolitik Funcoms ist eine Frechheit, da gibt ja Nordkorea noch mehr Infos
zu ihrem Atomprogramm raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hauptproblem ist, das  AoC vielleicht zu 40% (bestenfalls 50%) fertig war, als es herauskam.
Nun ist ja einiges angekündigt (Video von der GC), was gut aussieht, nur 

*1) weiss keiner WANN das alles kommt (wohl nicht mal Funcom)
2) ist dann fast keiner mehr da*

Ich denke auch nicht, dass viele zurückkommen, wenn Content / PvP nachgereicht wird. Die Leute
sind verärgert. 

Ich bin wieder bei HDRO gelandet, was ich nach wie vor für das beste (IMHO) MMORPG halte, zumindest
für mich. 
Turbine ist fast die einzige MMORPG-Schmiede, die alles umsetzen, was man ankündigt. 
Das schlimmste was passiert, ist dass mal ein eingedeutschter Patch mal 2 Wochen verzögert aufgespielt
wird. Aber das ist natürlich nichts gegen den Patchhorror bei AoC wo die Spieler die Patchnotes selber
verfassen mussten lol.

Blizzard hält Versprechen ebenso ein, wenn man vom Housing und den Belagerungen mal absieht. 
Auch die Aussage "jedes Jahr ein Add-On" schafft man (allerdings knapp: BC 1/2007, WotLK 11/2008).


----------



## Coup de grâce (26. August 2008)

DunklerRaecher schrieb:


> Blizzard hält Versprechen ebenso ein,* wenn man vom Housing und den Belagerungen mal absieht. *



Was du da schreibst, ist so nicht ganz richtig. Blizzard hat niemals versprochen, Housing und Belagerungen zu Termin X oder Y einzuführen, sondern allenfalls darüber gesprochen, dass _geplant _ist, diese (wie auch andere Features) _irgendwann _mal zu bringen. So z.B. beim Thema Heldenklasse, das ja auch erst mit dem nächsten Addon angegangen wird. Derartige Dinge standen bei Release von WoW auch nicht unter "Content & Features" auf der Verkaufspackung, also immer schön die Kirche im Dorf lassen.

Im übrigen haben die implementierten MMO-Basics wie auch die Clients bei WoW wie auch bei Lotro von Anfang an ordentlich funktioniert. Ganz im Gegensatz zu AoC. Dass das Balancing in einem MMO niemals endgültig sein kann, dass bei Projekten dieses Umfangs immer wieder mal technische Probleme auftauchen können, dass Content nachgereicht oder angepasst wird, alles kein Problem. 

Was aber einfach nicht geht, ist, dass ein Hauptfeature, mit dem für ein Spiel geworben wird und dass vielen Spielern als Hauptanreiz zum Wechseln gegolten hat, nicht im Spiel umgesetzt wurde und bis auf unbestimmte Zeit auch nicht wird.


----------



## Mordrach (26. August 2008)

Man muss hier nur einmal kurz über den Thread fliegen, dann weiss man, dass die meisten Leute die hier posten AoC nie gespielt haben:

Keine Raid Belohnungen? Wie bitte? Bei unseren Raids gab es bisher massig epische Drops.

Kein Auktionshaus? Hä? Das war mal kurz deaktiviert, sonst nichts...

AoC war nur zu 40% oder 50% fertig? Einfach lachhaft. Nur weil nicht massig Timesinks eingebaut wurden, die 24/7 Spieler länger mit sinnlosen Beschäftigungen bei der Stange halten ? AoC hat mehr zu bieten als jedes andere MMO der letzten 8 Jahre zu Beginn hatte, es fehlen nur Timesinks, die einen dazu zwingen sinnlose Tätigkeiten immer wiederholen zu müssen (Ruf farmen, schwere Zugangsvorraussetzungen erfüllen etc.). Ein Fehler war es vielleicht nicht direkt PvP Level zu implementieren, da einige Leute sonst meinen es hätte keinen Zweck sich mit PvP zu beschäftigen, nur weil man dafür nicht "belohnt" wird...


----------



## Coup de grâce (26. August 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Ein Fehler war es vielleicht nicht direkt PvP Level zu implementieren, *da einige Leute sonst meinen es hätte keinen Zweck sich mit PvP zu beschäftigen, nur weil man dafür nicht "belohnt" wird...*



Solltest du die Motivation für PvP mit deinem o.g. Kommentar in Frage stellen wollen, dann muss ich dir leider sagen, dass du das Prinzip MMO irgendwie nicht verstanden hast. Natürlich will ich für meine Leistungen im Spiel (so auch beim PVP) in irgendeiner Form belohnt werden, ansonsten könnte ich auch die Hubbel auf meiner Raufasertapete zählen. Wäre auch billiger.


----------



## Mordrach (26. August 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> Solltest du die Motivation für PvP mit deinem o.g. Kommentar in Frage stellen wollen, dann muss ich dir leider sagen, dass du das Prinzip MMO irgendwie nicht verstanden hast. Natürlich will ich für meine Leistungen im Spiel (so auch beim PVP) in irgendeiner Form belohnt werden, ansonsten könnte ich auch die Hubbel auf meiner Raufasertapete zählen. Wäre auch billiger.



Für mich reicht allein der Sieg und der Spaß als Motivation beim PvP. Einigen Leuten scheinbar nicht.

Ich bin nur froh, dass viele dieser Leute bald wieder zu WoW zurückkehren oder nach War weiterziehen oder lieber Hubbel auf ihrer Raufasertapete zählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Imseos (26. August 2008)

.... oder bestraft wird es geht mir darum das ich wenigstens etwas bewirke in dem ich PvP mache. Oder würdest du Questen wenn es dafür keine Exp oder Items geben würde oder...?
Und heute funktioniert ein Sandbox -System leider nicht mehr das die Spieler was draus machen müssen.
Und zum aller härtesten Mist den ich erlebt habe man ist es gewöhnt das man so in etwa weiß wo man die Mats für Alchi sachen bekommt bei conan sind die Random gedropt das kann einfach nicht sein wie will man da sinnvoll Crafting betreiben über das Skilllung des Rüstungsschmiedes will ich mich jetzt gar nicht auslassen


----------



## Lilith Twilight (26. August 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Ich bin nur froh, dass viele dieser Leute bald wieder zu WoW zurückkehren oder nach War weiterziehen oder lieber Hubbel auf ihrer Raufasertapete zählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaube dann sind wir alle froh, dann gibt es solche Threads nicht mehr und es gibt das Forum hier nicht mehr...weil es dann AoC nicht mehr gibt, wenn diese "Leute" (wie du sie nennst) kein Geld mehr für AoC bezahlen...


----------



## DunklerRaecher (26. August 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Man muss hier nur einmal kurz über den Thread fliegen, dann weiss man, dass die meisten Leute die hier posten AoC nie gespielt haben:
> 
> Keine Raid Belohnungen? Wie bitte? Bei unseren Raids gab es bisher massig epische Drops.
> 
> ...



Also ich habe AoC gespielt - und es sogar weiter oben z.T. verteidigt, da es kein "Müll" ist sondern ein Spiel mit guten Ansätzen ist etc.

Aktionshaus hatte es (so lange ich gespielt habe) nicht, es kam dann zwar ein "Handelshaus", bei dem man Items zum *Festpreis*
einstellen konnte was aber nach gültiger Definition bestimmt keiner Auktion entspricht.

Tut mir leid, aber das Spiel war nur zu 50% fertig, DX10 wurde nach der Beta wieder entfernt (lief aber auch vorher nicht richtig), die Items sind fast alle nicht übersetzt.
Die komplette Itemdarstellung ist ein Witz und besteht im Wesentlichen aus dem rotierenden 3D Modell, grau und orange hinterlegt.
Chatfarben etc. fehlten völlig, wurden dann übernacht schnell FIX eingestellt auf die WoW Chat-Farben.
Gruppensystem und Freundesliste funktionierten kaum, ebenso der Instanzwechsel in Gruppen. 
Seit Release wurden 1000e Bugs behoben, allerdings kaum Content nachgereicht. 

Bester "Beweis" für meine Behauptung: Wären es fertig gewesen, oder zumindest annähernd fertig, dann würden von 800.000 Käufern noch mehr als die offiziellen
415.000 Leute spielen. Ich schätze gar, dass es in kürze nochmal grad 200.000 sein werden, wenn die nächste Welle von Abos ausläuft. Von meinem (RL)-Bekanntenkreis
haben 7 Leute gespielt - vor 2 Wochen hat nun der Letzte aufgehört, 4 Abos laufen noch aus.


----------



## Mordrach (26. August 2008)

Imseos schrieb:


> .... oder bestraft wird es geht mir darum das ich wenigstens etwas bewirke in dem ich PvP mache. Oder würdest du Questen wenn es dafür keine Exp oder Items geben würde oder...?
> Und heute funktioniert ein Sandbox -System leider nicht mehr das die Spieler was draus machen müssen.
> Und zum aller härtesten Mist den ich erlebt habe man ist es gewöhnt das man so in etwa weiß wo man die Mats für Alchi sachen bekommt bei conan sind die Random gedropt das kann einfach nicht sein wie will man da sinnvoll Crafting betreiben über das Skilllung des Rüstungsschmiedes will ich mich jetzt gar nicht auslassen



Was stimmt beim Rüstungsschmieden denn nicht? Ich hatte keine Probleme damit...


----------



## Mordrach (26. August 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Ich glaube dann sind wir alle froh, dann gibt es solche Threads nicht mehr und es gibt das Forum hier nicht mehr...weil es dann AoC nicht mehr gibt, wenn diese "Leute" (wie du sie nennst) kein Geld mehr für AoC bezahlen...



Es wird dann sicherlich auch noch genügend Leute geben, die AoC nicht nur wegen irgendwelcher PvP Belohnungen spielen.


----------



## etmundi (26. August 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Kein Auktionshaus? Hä? Das war mal kurz deaktiviert, sonst nichts...


Also in der Zeit, wo ich AoC gespielt habe, gab es keine Auktionshäuser.
Man konnte lediglich etwas zum Festpreis verkaufen.


----------



## Mordrach (26. August 2008)

DunklerRaecher schrieb:


> Aktionshaus hatte es (so lange ich gespielt habe) nicht, es kam dann zwar ein "Handelshaus", bei dem man Items zum *Festpreis*
> einstellen konnte was aber nach gültiger Definition bestimmt keiner Auktion entspricht.



Ah, Du willst eine Kopie des WoW Auktionshauses? Sind nun alle MMORPGs die dieses nicht genau in dieser Form bieten unfertig? 
Dann sind so ziemlich alle MMOs ausser WoW und EQ2 und vielleicht auch noch HdRO unfertig. Das Handelshaus in AoC wie Du es nennst ist so erstmal funktionell, sicher wird es mit der Zeit noch erweitert. Es ist für ein MMO unmöglich alles zu bieten, was andere MMOs bieten, auch WoW bietet so vieles nicht, was andere MMOs so alles bieten.



DunklerRaecher schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber das Spiel war nur zu 50% fertig, DX10 wurde nach der Beta wieder entfernt (lief aber auch vorher nicht richtig),



Soso weil die zehn DirectX 10 Effekte nicht direkt integriert wurden, die nachgereicht werden, ist das Spiel nun sowas von unfertig?
Das ist ja katastrophal, ein MMO ohne diese zehn Effekte sollte gar nicht erst released werden... moment, dann wäre allerdings noch kein MMO bisher erschienen, da kein anderes MMO bisher HDR Lightning, SSAO, GRASS, Wind on foliage, Radial Blur, Volumetric Fog + Volumetric point lights, parallax mapping, verbesserte Wasser Reflexionen und caustics simulation bietet.



DunklerRaecher schrieb:


> die Items sind fast alle nicht übersetzt.



Sicher dass Du Deine Version auf Deutsch eingestellt hattest? Bei mir war selten mal ein item nicht übersetzt.



DunklerRaecher schrieb:


> Die komplette Itemdarstellung ist ein Witz und besteht im Wesentlichen aus dem rotierenden 3D Modell, grau und orange hinterlegt.



Puh, die Darstellung der Icons für Gegenstände im Inventar oder in der Bank wurden zwischenzeitlich zwar schon überarbeitet, aber ich weiss nicht was da jemals ein Witz dran war, ich habe deren Darstellung nie als so fundamental für ein MMO empfunden und hatte auch damit nie Probleme in AoC.



DunklerRaecher schrieb:


> Chatfarben etc. fehlten völlig, wurden dann übernacht schnell FIX eingestellt auf die WoW Chat-Farben.


Die Farben konnte man nicht individualisieren, richtig, aber auch das ist einfach nur eine Kleinigkeit gewesen.



DunklerRaecher schrieb:


> Gruppensystem und Freundesliste funktionierten kaum, ebenso der Instanzwechsel in Gruppen.



Seltsam, auch damit hatte ich seltenst Probleme, einmal hatte ich einen Gruppenbug, weil die Verbindung zu meinem Internetprovider abbrach, sonst nie...



DunklerRaecher schrieb:


> Seit Release wurden 1000e Bugs behoben, allerdings kaum Content nachgereicht.



Richtig, das wichtigste ist es wohl auch die Bugs erstmal zu beheben. Das Spiel ist ja auch noch nicht so lange draussen, als das man mal eben massig neuen Content hätte produzieren können. AoC bietet dafür, dass es neu ist schon recht viel Content.



DunklerRaecher schrieb:


> Bester "Beweis" für meine Behauptung: Wären es fertig gewesen, oder zumindest annähernd fertig, dann würden von 800.000 Käufern noch mehr als die offiziellen
> 415.000 Leute spielen. Ich schätze gar, dass es in kürze nochmal grad 200.000 sein werden, wenn die nächste Welle von Abos ausläuft. Von meinem (RL)-Bekanntenkreis
> haben 7 Leute gespielt - vor 2 Wochen hat nun der Letzte aufgehört, 4 Abos laufen noch aus.


Das ist sicher kein Beweis für irgendetwas und schon gar nicht dafür, dass AoC nur zu 40% fertig war.
Ich denke mal, wenn die meisten Spieler einen aktuellen PC und Vista 64 gehabt hätten, dann hätte es auch wesentlich weniger Abgänge und Leute die über Probleme klagen gegeben. Es wird mit der Zeit immer mehr Leute geben, die einen PC besitzen, auf dem AoC in höchsten Einstellungen flüssig läuft. Gut möglich, dass dann die Subscriberzahlen auch wieder steigen.


----------



## hugly (26. August 2008)

DunklerRaecher schrieb:


> AoC hat(te) gute Ideen: Kampfsystem, Dungeons etc. und es spielt sich bis Lvl 20 einfach super.


Ich finde AOC bis Level 20 nicht super, sondern Raildroading mäsig, eher wie Guildwars, auf keinen fall interessant vom Spielen her, erst danach hatte es für mich mmo features.


> Ich bin wieder bei HDRO gelandet, was ich nach wie vor für das beste (IMHO) MMORPG halte, zumindest
> für mich.


Ich kenne es nicht (das mmo), ich mag die Story nicht. Man hört aber öfter das es wenig Content gibt, bissl Spalte und so, da sind in AOC ja jetz schon ähnlich viele PVE Dinge enthalten. Es ist aber sicher ein gutes Spiel, man hört sehr viel positives, vor allem im Bereich RP, aber auch von den Quests und so.


> Turbine ist fast die einzige MMORPG-Schmiede, die alles umsetzen, was man ankündigt.


Das stimmt bei HDRO, ansonsten nicht.
Turbine hat DDO in den Sand gesetzt, das ist eine der (Storytechnisch gesehen) grössten Katastrophen überhaupt in dem Bereich MMO, das Dungeons und Dragons Regelwerk 3.5, blah, grosse Werbung. -> Das ist sehr sehr schade, denn das ist erstmal "gesperrt" durch den Durchläufer von Turbine. Ziemlich böse das ganze.

Von Blizzard mal ganz zu schweigen, zu geizig sich ne "richtige" Story zu besorgen, naja und der Rest ist bekannt.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (26. August 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Ah, Du willst eine Kopie des WoW Auktionshauses? Sind nun alle MMORPGs die dieses nicht genau in dieser Form bieten unfertig?



Hmm...jemand sagt es gibt kein Auktionshaus und dann behauptest du das das Blödsinn ist. Da es aber kein Autkionshaus gibt sondern nur ein Handelshaus in dem man eben keine Auktionen durchführen kann..hmm.. wer hat dann recht?




Mordrach schrieb:


> Soso weil die zehn DirectX 10 Effekte nicht direkt integriert wurden, die nachgereicht werden, ist das Spiel nun sowas von unfertig?



Das nicht, aber die ganzen anderen Effekte werden auch nicht auf der Packung beworben...DirectX10 schon. Komisch nur das FC die Frechheit besitzt fast 4 Monate nach Release immer noch diese Spieleverpackungen mit dieser Falschbehauptung in den Läden stehen zu haben. Andere Spielehersteller mußten schon wegen wesentlich kleinere Sachen Spiele aus dem Handel zurückrufen bzw. die entsprechende Stelle schwärtzen lassen...




Mordrach schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, wenn die meisten Spieler einen aktuellen PC und Vista 64 gehabt hätten, dann hätte es auch wesentlich weniger Abgänge und Leute die über Probleme klagen gegeben.



Ach..wenn man Vista x64 zum spielen braucht, dann hätten sie es auf die Packung schreiben sollen, statt DirectX10 was nicht drin ist...


----------



## J4ger (27. August 2008)

So ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht fast alle Posts hier zu lesen, wobei ich die Aktiendiskussion 
als eher lächerlich empfinde. Als wenn hier jemand wirklich von Aktiengeschäften Ahnung hat und 
weiss was hinter den Verkäufen usw. steckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun mal zu dem was ich einfach mitzuteilen hab:
Also ich spiele mittlerweile fast jede Klasse gespielt und nicht nur bis lvl 20.
Ob es nun mein 41 Hox, 61 Wächter, 51 Mitra, 71 Barbar, 35 Necro/80 Necro, 36 Waldi, 31 Assa,32 DT,... ist.
Die Klassen die ich nicht gespielt habe, weil sie einfach in keinem Game die meinen sind
(namentlich Eroberer und Mitra) hat mein Kumpel gezockt, somit habe ich auch von diesen Feedback
bekommen und weiss wo es bei diesen "hapert".
Und ich muss sagen AOC ist ein super Game mit einigen Macken, welche hier bereits mehrfach angesprochen wurden.
Doch weil ich eben fast jede Klasse abwechselnd spiele kann ich sagen das AOC immer wieder riesen Spass macht und fesselt.
Ja, die hier bereits mehrfach angesprochene Balance zwischen den Klassen muss noch weiter überarbeitet werden, aber es hat 
mich nicht davon abgehalten fleissig weiter zu machen. 
Bestes Beispiel mein vernachlässigter DT, der einfach keine Chance gegen die Caster hatte. Also hab ich ihn stehen lassen und mich nach einer Klasse mit Stuns umgeschaut...tata mein Barbar wurde erschaffen und macht riesen Spass. Oft höre ich von anderen Spielern beim gemeinsamen Questen (man haust du einen Schaden raus). Das geht runter wie Öl und bewegt mich dazu weiter zu machen...ja bis so ein kleiner Necro mir die Pets über die halbe Karte geschickt hat. Hm hab ich gedacht, nette Sache.
Tata...schon war mein Necro geboren. Und auch hier hat es mir eine riesen Freude gemacht zu lvln.
Als dann mein Kumpel auf den Geschmack kam und die Idee hatte mit 2 Necs und ein haufen Viecher andere in Angst und Schrecken zu versetzen war auch mein 2. Necro geboren. Und weil wir zu 2 lvln macht es auch jetzt wieder Spass. 
Dann in Keshatta beeindruckte mich ein 80 Hox, der einen 80`er Wächter in Null Komma Nix down hatte.
Was dann kam ist mittlerweile 41   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ...und so gings immer weiter. 
Meinen Waldi und den Wächter zock ich noch auf 80 hoch, weil man mit ihnen später auch -One-Hitten- kann,....
Also wenn man meint eine Klasse ist zu sehr bevorteilt, dann spielt man diese eben. Ist bei WOW doch nicht anders, nur das es in AOC zumindest ab dem 2. Char schneller geht diese zu lvln!
Ihr seht mir macht AOC Spass und welches Game hat keine Macken?
Viele in unserer Gilde sind die berühmten gelangweilten WOW`ler, welche nach langer Zeit einfach was neues suchen.
Und nein es sind nicht alle wieder zu WOW gewechselt, so gut wie alle sind AOC treu geblieben.
Klar hoffen und freuen wir uns auf den PVP Patch damit die BK endlich richtig los gehen können, aber es gibt noch viel anderes zu tun. Wenn jemand den ganzen lieben langen Tag Zeit hat zu zocken muss ihm ja zwangsläufig ein Spiel langweilig werden und keine neuen Inhalte bieten. Aber dann soll dieser jemand halt andere Games zocken und nicht die Foren mit negativen Äusserungen zu einem Spiel zu Müllen. Aber auch dies wird immer nur ein Wunsch von mir bleiben   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber bitte verurteilt nicht ein Spiel wenn es euch nicht gefällt obwohl ihr nur 1-2 Klassen angespielt habt. 
Klar auch mich nervt es ungeheuer das ich die Quests fast alle lesen darf wenn ich was vom Inhalt und der Geschichte mit bekommen will und find es toll wenn mittlerweile wenigstens einige NPC mit mir sprechen. Und hier ein Lob für die gelungene Synchronisation, welche scheinbar den ganzen "Schlechtmachern" noch nicht aufgefallen ist. Das blöde Handelssystem am Anfang wurde binnen kürzester zeit stark verbessert (und sollte noch weiter überarbeitet werden). Schreibt doch mal was ihr am Spiel gut findet und warum sich AOC im positiven von anderen MMORG abhebt. Und nicht ausschließlich AOC ist tot weil......
Ich kann mich noch gut an die Sprüche nach Veröffentlichung von WOW erinnern. Und heute ist alles super?
....ausser das es mit 70 nicht mehr ganz so viel zu tun gibt und man viel im PVP abhängt, sein Epic Reittier farmt usw.!
Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WOW hab ich 2 Jahre gespielt und auch hier alle Klassen die mir Spass machten oder gerade angesagt waren (wie im Profil zu sehen).
Mit WOW pausiere ich gerade auf unbestimmte Zeit, weil mir AOC trotz der Mängel sehr gut gefällt und sogar mehr Spass macht. 
Ich kann mich weder über mangelnde Quest in AOC auch mit 70+ beschweren, noch über die meisten anderen hier aufgeführten Mängel Klar mit meinem 80`er Dämo hab ich mit Questen weniger zu tun, weil mir hier das grinden mit "lowis", raiden mit "high lvl" und verbessern meines Equip wichtiger ist und genauso Spass macht. 
Ich weiss beim besten Willen nicht was an AOC denn so viel schlechter ist als bei jedem anderen vergleichbaren Spiel?
Es ist eben ein neues Game, welches genauso durch die Kinderkrankheiten und Bugs durch muß und wachsen wird, wie jedes andere.

Noch mal WOW ist ein buntes und absolut sehr gutes Spiel, was auf fast jeder "Krücke" läuft, intuitiv bedienbar und kinderleicht zu spielen ist (und Kinder oder solche die sich so benehmen sind eben hier oft anzutreffen ). 

Und AOC ist ein Game ab 18, blutig und mit derben Inhalten, super genialer Grafik für gute Mid bis High-End Rechner gedacht, bei dem die Tastatur auch mal beansprucht wird (nicht 1 Klick System). Die "fehlenden" Inhalte wurden und werden fast jede Woche nachgepatcht. Mal sehen wie es in 1-2 Jahren in AOC aussieht. Eine bessere Grundlage als WOW unterstell ich ihm mal, weil viele sehr gute Dinge bereits von Guild Wars, WOW und anderen übernommen wurden.
In diesem Sinne - spielt was ihr wollt aber verurteilt nur mit "potentem" Hintergrund!!!


----------



## etmundi (27. August 2008)

Forumfehler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nipples (27. August 2008)

Richtig so: Alle sollten die Klasse zocken, die gerade am stärksten ist. Nebenbei bezahlt Funcom ein paar Chinesen, die sich in der Haut der schwächeren Klassen so richtig schön wegputzen lassen.


----------



## Syane (27. August 2008)

ja klar, als ob ...ansonsten Quelle ? -.-


----------



## Dradka (27. August 2008)

J4ger schrieb:


> Viele in unserer Gilde sind die berühmten gelangweilten WOW`ler, welche nach langer Zeit einfach was neues suchen.
> Und nein es sind nicht alle wieder zu WOW gewechselt, so gut wie alle sind AOC treu geblieben.



Hm ich bin mit 62 Leuten zusammen von WoW zu Aoc das war vor 5 Wochen
Unsere WoW Gilde ist wieder auf 57 Leute angewachsen. Viel falsche Werbung benebelt den Verstand Ich sah keine Köpfe rollen ich sah kein dx10 ich sah keine epischen Schlachten, aber die Brüste und das Blut immerhin. Dafür sah ich viele Grafikfehler, Bugs und wenig bis gar keinen Content (natürlich neues MMO war nicht anders zu erwarten)Aber jedem wie er will die raids in AOC sind eben elendslangweilig sollte auch ein pvp game sein aber ja da fehlt ganz minimal ein System Belohnungen Ränge Gebiete Aufgaben Gegner Support und Funcom sollte eventuell eine neu entwickelte Grafikkarte die speziell für AOC entwickelt wurde dem Game beilegen damit normalsterbliche auch einer Keepschlacht beiwohnen können .Die dämosets auf 80 lassen mich an meinen alten Hausmeister denken und das "Ich hab durchgespielt Gefühl" ab dem ersten 80er will mir nicht zu einem MMO passen aber als normales rpg wäre es ein Kassenschlager (wenn auch mit g3 einschlägen)

Ich werde gleich geflamed mit den Kommentaren ja klar soviele leute haben nen aoc tauglichen pc, das ist nur deine Meinung, WoW is scheiße, geh wow spielen und lass uns in ruhe, wayne, noob,und ein paar mehr die mir spontan nicht einfallen


----------



## SohnDesRaben (27. August 2008)

Dradka schrieb:


> Hm ich bin mit 62 Leuten zusammen von WoW zu Aoc das war vor 5 Wochen
> Unsere WoW Gilde ist wieder auf 57 Leute angewachsen. Viel falsche Werbung benebelt den Verstand Ich sah keine Köpfe rollen ich sah kein dx10 ich sah keine epischen Schlachten, aber die Brüste und das Blut immerhin. Dafür sah ich viele Grafikfehler, Bugs und wenig bis gar keinen Content (natürlich neues MMO war nicht anders zu erwarten)Aber jedem wie er will die raids in AOC sind eben elendslangweilig sollte auch ein pvp game sein aber ja da fehlt ganz minimal ein System Belohnungen Ränge Gebiete Aufgaben Gegner Support und Funcom sollte eventuell eine neu entwickelte Grafikkarte die speziell für AOC entwickelt wurde dem Game beilegen damit normalsterbliche auch einer Keepschlacht beiwohnen können .Die dämosets auf 80 lassen mich an meinen alten Hausmeister denken und das "Ich hab durchgespielt Gefühl" ab dem ersten 80er will mir nicht zu einem MMO passen aber als normales rpg wäre es ein Kassenschlager (wenn auch mit g3 einschlägen)
> 
> Ich werde gleich geflamed mit den Kommentaren ja klar soviele leute haben nen aoc tauglichen pc, das ist nur deine Meinung, WoW is scheiße, geh wow spielen und lass uns in ruhe, wayne, noob,und ein paar mehr die mir spontan nicht einfallen



Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.
Bin auch mit vielen Raidkollegen (um die 30 + deren Freunde, die nicht WoW zockten -> wir kamen auf knapp 60 Leute) zu AoC gegangen, nach dem ersten Monat waren ganze 5 Leute noch aktiv und danach keiner mehr.

Wer nun meint sowas schön reden zu müssen, schönen Dank!

AoC hätte das Potential gehabt, aber FC hat nichts draus gemacht, ausser Inhalt zu versprechen.
Wenn wenigstens das PvP-System komplett implementiert worden wäre, nach einem Monat... In Ordnung, aber weder Raid noch PvP-Content ist echt schwach.
Levelcap auf 50 setzen und bis dahin alles fein ausarbeiten, dass hätte dem Spiel gut getan. Aber nein! Wir machen gleich mal hoch auf 80! Sollen die Leute doch zusehen, wie sie ohne Quests dorthin kommen! Die sind ja grinden gewohnt! 

Nein Danke! Ich lass die Finger von Spielen wo FC drauf steht und drin ist.


----------



## Pacster (27. August 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> Was du da schreibst, ist so nicht ganz richtig. Blizzard hat niemals versprochen, Housing und Belagerungen zu Termin X oder Y einzuführen, sondern allenfalls darüber gesprochen, dass _geplant _ist, diese (wie auch andere Features) _irgendwann _mal zu bringen. So z.B. beim Thema Heldenklasse, das ja auch erst mit dem nächsten Addon angegangen wird. Derartige Dinge standen bei Release von WoW auch nicht unter "Content & Features" auf der Verkaufspackung, also immer schön die Kirche im Dorf lassen.




Und vom Housing hat Blizz schon vor locker 2 Jahren Abstand genommen. Die Aussage lautete damals "Housing vorerst nicht weil wir nicht sehen wie mans sinnvoll einbauen kann. Wir behalten es zwar im Auge aber bis auf weiteres gibt es keine konkreten Pläne das einzuführen". Seitdem wurde das Thema nicht mehr von Blizz aufgegriffen.
Und das war eine gute Entscheidung von Blizz(UO hat gezeigt das Zersiedelung den Spielspass zerstört...und HdRO hat gezeigt das halbherziges und stark limitiertes Instanz-Housing auch eher steril wirkt) denn man kann die Programmierer auch deutlich sinnvoller beschäftigen.

Was Belagerungen angeht muss man mal abwarten wie es sich entwickelt. Blizz scheint sich jetzt dafür entschieden zu haben es mit dem open pvp Schritt für Schritt zu machen nachdem sie mit den Hauptstadtraids und den Lags damals doch ganz schön auf die Schnauze gefallen sind. Vielleicht wird es irgendwann Belagerungs-Schlachtfelder geben....wirkliche open pvp-Belagerungen kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Brummbör (27. August 2008)

J4ger schrieb:


> Meinen Waldi und den Wächter zock ich noch auf 80 hoch, weil man mit ihnen später auch -One-Hitten- kann,....
> Also wenn man meint eine Klasse ist zu sehr bevorteilt, dann spielt man diese eben. Ist bei WOW doch nicht anders, nur das es in AOC zumindest ab dem 2. Char schneller geht diese zu lvln!



sollte nach 1,5 jahren wohl doch wieder mit wow anfangen. scheinbar sind die imbar0xx0r jetzt alle weiter gezogen. 
jaja aber die kinder und solche die sich so benehmen sind ja bei wow zu finden...........
genau so stell ich mir die reife 18+ comm in AoC vor wenn ich in 2 3 monaten mal wieder reinschau............... N O T
und wennst schon was über gelangweilte wowler schreibst..... da hauen spieler nach 3,5 jahren aus langeweile ab weil sie alles gesehen haben und nicht nach 3 monaten ganze gross gilden. denn für die meisten ist dauer twinken mit den immer gleichen q KEIN ersatz für fehlende high lvl inhalte.

btt: gehen funcom die spieler aus..... befürchte ja. man muss nur bissl durch die gegend ziehen und die instanzen zählen dann weiss man wieviel noch los ist.


----------



## Evereve (27. August 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Ach..wenn man Vista x64 zum spielen braucht, dann hätten sie es auf die Packung schreiben sollen, statt DirectX10 was nicht drin ist...




Ganz genau das hat mich auch sehr aufgeregt und war letztendlich der Hauptgrund, warum ich AOC erst mal auf Eis gelegt hab. 

Wäre seit Release auf der Packung "benötigt Vista x64" gestanden, hätte ich ich damit abgefunden, das game eben nicht kaufen zu können und hätte es keinem übel genommen. 
So aber gabs vor Release ja diese MMO Seite wo man seinen PC für AOC testen konnte. Ich lag weit über den Mindestanforderungen und kaufte das Spiel. Anfangs lief das game wie geschmiert und auf einmal nach irgendeinem Patch hatte ich ständig Probleme mit memory leaks, der grauen Karte usw. 

Es wurde für mich zum Schluss unspielbar, alle halbe Std schmierte das Spiel ab und ich konnte das repair Tool laufen lassen. 

Das ist halt wieder diese Vorgehensweise, die viele der Firma Funcom übel nehmen. Frei nach dem Motto "catchen wir uns die Leute erst mal mit falschen Ankündigungen, dann sind uns schon mal 50 Euro sicher und hinterher ändern wir halt einfach alles ab".



SohnDesRaben schrieb:


> Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.
> Bin auch mit vielen Raidkollegen (um die 30 + deren Freunde, die nicht WoW zockten -> wir kamen auf knapp 60 Leute) zu AoC gegangen, nach dem ersten Monat waren ganze 5 Leute noch aktiv und danach keiner mehr.
> 
> Wer nun meint sowas schön reden zu müssen, schönen Dank!



Ganz genau so bei mir. Aus meiner Wow Gilde, in der ich bis zur Pause wegen AOC spielte sind sehr viele zu AOC gegangen, kaum einer hat jedoch auch nur die erste Monatsgebühr gezahlt und bald befanden sich alle wieder im sunwell. 
Davor war ich in wow in einer anderen Gilde, die sich aufgelöst hat und gesammelt zu AOC wechselte. Tja was soll ich sagen, mit diesen Leuten spiel ich nun wieder wow, bis auf sehr wenige sind alle zu wow zurückgekehrt. 
Man kann jetzt nicht immer argumentieren, dass alle die zu Wow zurück gehen Kiddies sind, die mit AOC überfordert sind oder dort zu wenig Epics bekommen. Ich zB hab mir AOC angesehen weil ich auf ein anspruchsvolleres (vom spielerischen) und weniger itemlastiges Spiel gehofft hatte. Ich fand ein tolles Kampfsystem wieder, aber das ganze Drumherum mit anfangs fehlenden Quests, bugs, Memory leaks usw ging mir so auf den Senkel, dass ich es sein ließ.

Dass dieses Spiel eine riesen Abwanderungswelle hat, kann man wohl nicht abstreiten. Mehr als die Hälfte der verkauften Exemplare wurden wieder gekündigt. 
Funcom sollte sich meiner Meinung nach nicht auf "das sind mehr verkaufte Spiele als wir dachten" ausruhen sondern eher überlegen, warum so dermaßen viele wieder aufhören. In anderen MMOS steigt die Spielerzahl oder pendelt sich (wie zB LOTRO) auf einer konstanten Spielerzahl ein, aber AOC befindet sich im freien Fall.


----------



## Milkoh (27. August 2008)

Gestern im Mediamarkt, da 2 Freunde immer noch AOC spielen dachte ich mir kaufs Dir mal. 

Also auf zur Topsellerwand..hm kein AOC mist wohl ausverkauft...also so einen Verkaufsbüttel gefragt. Und dann kam der Hammer: 

Natürlich haben wir AOC das ist alphabetisch einsortiert, kostet auch nur noch 29,95. Ich: Hm das ist ja toll, so schnell im Preis gesenkt...aber warum habt ihr das nicht bei den Topsellern. Er: Weil es nach der Anfangseuphorie wie blei in den Regalen liegt. Wir haben schon eine Palette wieder zurückgeschickt und nun sehen wir zu das wir es zwar da haben, aber einen Fokus hat es nicht mehr. 

Was mir auffiel: WOW und BC sind immer noch in der Topseller Wand und stehen auch auf den Verkaufslisten Top Ten immer noch drin. 

Das halte ich für ein wirklich klares Signal, direkt vom Markt. Ich hab dann den Plan mit AOC doch erst mal nach hinten geschoben in 3 Wochen kommt eh WAR und das kann man sich dann ja mal anschauen. 

Milkoh


----------



## wato666 (27. August 2008)

Hab die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht - bin mit ~20 Leuten meiner WoW-Gilde und 5 RL-Freunden zu Release gewechselt, nach dem ersten Monat waren wir noch insgesamt 5 Leute, mittlerweile keiner mehr.


----------



## Firesign (27. August 2008)

Um mal was über den Raid Content T2 bei AOC was zu sagen:

Ich war / bin in einer AOC Raidgilde, die sich demnächst bei AOC auflösen wird
und fast komplett zu WAR wechseln wird. 

Gründe:

T1 - Endbosse - Kylikki wurde erst nach 3 Monaten gepatcht

T2 - Endbosse völlig verbugt - z. B. Yaremka - reagiert oft nicht auf den Druck auf die Kugel

Alle T2 Endbosse (die nicht so verbugt sind, dass sie unspielbar sind - 5) gleichen einem Déjà-vu Erlebnis,
nämlich den Endbossen bei WoW. Selbstverständlich nur Taktik bezogen.

Als Beispiel hier Yaremka - die Kugeln drücken, wenn er enrage geht - welcher Boss bei WoW 
macht das auch? Ja richtig Magtheridon. Das Problem hierbei ist, das Mag noch etwas mehr 
Taktik beinhaltet.

Meiner Meinung nach, wurden einfach die Taktiken der WoW Endbosse übernommen, das spart
Zeit und Geld.

Über die PvP Balance der verschieden Klassen muss man sich nicht unterhalten (einfach nicht vorhanden)
und nach über 3 Monate AOC ist dieser Patch noch in weiter Ferne. Das Erschreckende hierbei ist, die Interviews 
mit FC und deren Entwickler macht nicht Hoffnung auf einen schnellen PvP-patch, sondern eher -
wie könnte man ein PvP System in AOC integrieren?

Meiner Meinung nach, wird FC demnächst Konkurs gehen, vielleicht wird es dann aufgekauft. Zu hoffen wäre es,
denn AOC macht über weite Strecken ziemlich Spaß.


----------



## hugly (27. August 2008)

Firesign schrieb:


> T1 - Endbosse - Kylikki wurde erst nach 3 Monaten gepatcht
> T2 - Endbosse völlig verbugt - z. B. Yaremka - reagiert oft nicht auf den Druck auf die Kugel
> Alle T2 Endbosse (die nicht so verbugt sind, dass sie unspielbar sind - 5) gleichen einem Déjà-vu Erlebnis,
> nämlich den Endbossen bei WoW. Selbstverständlich nur Taktik bezogen.



Hmm, WoW hat seine Boss Taktiken bei Everquest und Daoc geklaut, ganze Events wie das Schachevent haben die geklaut, also das FunCom vorzuwerfen ist noch dreister als es Blizzard vorzuwerfen, denn das Kampfsystem von EQ/daoc und WoW sind ja fast gleich, Deswegen hatte es Blizzard mit dem klauen leichter.

Und die Bugs werden langsam besser, der Anfang ist immer das schwerste, wie überall halt.



> Über die PvP Balance der verschieden Klassen muss man sich nicht unterhalten (einfach nicht vorhanden)
> und nach über 3 Monate AOC ist dieser Patch noch in weiter Ferne. Das Erschreckende hierbei ist, die Interviews
> mit FC und deren Entwickler macht nicht Hoffnung auf einen schnellen PvP-patch, sondern eher -
> wie könnte man ein PvP System in AOC integrieren?



Naja, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht. Aber es muss noch viel gemacht werden das ist amtlich. Dennoch sind sie deutlich weiter als WoW nach 3 Monaten (da gabs noch garkein PVP), weiss nicht, wann kamen die NF in daoc? war auch so 3,4 Monate danach oder?



> Meiner Meinung nach, wird FC demnächst Konkurs gehen, vielleicht wird es dann aufgekauft. Zu hoffen wäre es,
> denn AOC macht über weite Strecken ziemlich Spaß.


Ob das so gut wäre, ich glaube nicht.
Wenn die unter der Fuchtel von EA oder ähnlichem ständen hilft das auch nicht weiter, das wird scho noch mit dem Spiel. Die Engine ist auch gut genug das es noch in einigen Jahren Konkurrenzfähig ist ... oder erstmal wird, dann haben alle genug PC Power 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nefer (27. August 2008)

ein mmorpg welches im pvp onehits zulässt ist für mich sowieso schon gestorben.

einen größeren fehler kann man gar nicht machen. nicht reagieren zu können bis man tot umfällt ist der spasskiller nr 1.

und dass ein game mit derartigen schwächen released wird zeugt von völliger inkompetenz der entwickler.

zudem ist das ganze kampfsystem einfach mist im pvp. wenns so wie in savage 2 wär wärs skillbased, aber so...


----------



## hugly (27. August 2008)

nefer schrieb:


> ein mmorpg welches im pvp onehits zulässt ist für mich sowieso schon gestorben.
> einen größeren fehler kann man gar nicht machen. nicht reagieren zu können bis man tot umfällt ist der spasskiller nr 1.
> und dass ein game mit derartigen schwächen released wird zeugt von völliger inkompetenz der entwickler.
> zudem ist das ganze kampfsystem einfach mist im pvp. wenns so wie in savage 2 wär wärs skillbased, aber so...



In daoc kriegste ein Mezz, und (je nach Equip ist dann eben ein Two Hit) und du liegst auffe Nase, ohne auch nur etwas gemacht zu haben. Und daoc ist die Referenz in Sachen PVP, würde das also nid verallgemeinern. Ist dann halt auf Gruppenplay ausgelegt, und sicher hauts da bei FC auch noch nicht wirklich hin, aber es liegt auch an den Spielern, wenn die so PVP spielen wie in wow, kanns ja nichts werden.


----------



## nefer (27. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> In daoc kriegste ein Mezz, und (je nach Equip ist dann eben ein Two Hit) und du liegst auffe Nase, ohne auch nur etwas gemacht zu haben. Und daoc ist die Referenz in Sachen PVP, würde das also nid verallgemeinern. Ist dann halt auf Gruppenplay ausgelegt, und sicher hauts da bei FC auch noch nicht wirklich hin, aber es liegt auch an den Spielern, wenn die so PVP spielen wie in wow, kanns ja nichts werden.



naja ich habs net gespielt weswegen ich leider keine aussage drüber machen kann obs wirklich verdient so oft als referenz in sachen pvp herhalten zu müssen.

auch wenn ich es gut find, wenn gutes teamplay gefördert wird, ist es meist eine schlechte ausrede wenn deshalb nicht auch 1v1 gebalanced wird.

sollte es in daoc so ein, dass ich gegen diesen mezz nichts machen kann und zusehen muss wie ich ohne reaktion auf die nase flieg find ich dieses design ziemlich schwach- kann aber gut sein, dass es andere features gibt die sowas durchaus rechtfertigen. hab da mal von tanks gelesen die andere vor schaden bewahren können, damit magier zb. wirklich damage machen können.

prinzipiell find ich die umsetzung von wow pvp nicht so schlecht wie viele der wow kritiker behaupten. mir persönlich kommen faktoren wie balance und spielkönnen etwas zu kurz, aber naja gibt ja gründe wieso ichs schon länger nicht mehr spiel. einige dieser gründe sind leider in noch extremerer form in aoc zu finden- stichwort grinding.

aoc hat auch viele positive ansätze mm nach, leider gehen die ziemlich unter.

mit hätt einiges in aoc gefallen solche sachen wie collision detection in schlachtreihen, welche vielleicht auch verhindern, dass spieler in 2. reihe nicht von fernkämpfern angegriffen werden können. afaik ist das aber nicht so. schade drum.


----------



## wtiger78 (27. August 2008)

sagen wir so AOC bervor es rauskahm

Age of Conan ist eines der meisterwarteten PC-Spiele des Jahres. Der Titel zierte bereits die Cover von etwa 20 Magazinen und hat bereits mehr als 15 Auszeichnungen gewonnen (unter anderem "Best MMO of E3"-Award und den offiziellen Titel "Best Online Game of Show" auf der GC Convention 2007).


wie AoC rauskahm


und was ist jetzt

PvP funkt nicht wirklich (ok langsahm wird es besser)
die eizige fast bugfreie zohne ist das startgebiet und das haben sie auch mit grund fast perfekt gemacht damit die neukunden gleich mal auch das Abo behalten und verlängern(würde mich nicht wundern wen FC den LvL anstieg auf 20verlängern werden das nicht zu viele vorher den acc kündigen)
funkt der support naja wen man sich zeit lässt und 2-5tage auf ne antw mail warten will ja

was geschieht wen man wahrheiten und fakten im AoC forum reinstellt Close wen es zu sehr an der wahrheit ist Clear

ich gebe zu bin froh das hier im Boffed forum neutralere Moderatoren sind den genau solche beispiele wie ich es hier angeführt habe dazu geführt haben das mein Acc
von FC gespert worden ist genau 2tage nach ablaufen der Bankfrist das ich das geld mir von meiner Bank für das 3monatsabo nicht mehr zurückgeholt werden kann

man acc auch an anfang gebannt worden wurde FÜR 2 Wochen weil ich als Gildenbaumeister mir die Member das geld gaben und FC mit angeblichen goldkauf weil man ja nicht so viel G auf einmal haben kann in kurzer zeit

ich bekahm zwar meine acc nach 2 wochen wieder aber das geld war weg
wieder aufreger und anfragen was kahm raus mein acc ist für ewig gebannt und das geld für das abo auch weil es FC nicht gepasst hat das ich solche frechheiten was sie mit uns anstellen nicht auf mir sitzen lassen wollte und es ins AoC forum schrieb ob das zu rechten ist.
auf anfrage mail ob ich die € zurückbekommen kahm nur mit 1woche verstätung die antwmail  das ich gegen die Eula verstossen haben und kein anrecht habe.

Ps die was noch AoC gerade dabei sind die acc zu kündingen und per Bankeinzug arbeiten schaut auf kontoauzüge sie versuchen dennoch das geld abzubuchen
so ging es mehreren die AoC wieder von ihren PCs gelöscht haben um abzuwarten ob es besser wird. 
das komische acc gekündigt und auch die bankdarten gelöscht dennoch abbuchungsversuch?(das zum thema einfach die Bankdaten löschen)

bin ja schon auf die Heulthemen gespannt von den leuten die den GC trial key bekommen haben und festellen das sie sich doch zum kauf verpflichtet haben pseudotrial mit verblichteten abo anmeldung


----------



## Naraxas (27. August 2008)

trolldich schrieb:


> was denkt ihr nachdem sich die abozahlen halbiert haben auf etwas über 400.000 . werde sie sogar hinter LotRO fallen ? oder werdn sie nochmal die kurve schaffen .
> 
> und es heist immer erfolgreicher als LotRO , aber haben die schon 50% ihrer kunden verloren ?



Ich denke AoC wird so langsam aber sicher aussterben. mal im Ernst, wenn man ein Online Spiel halbgar auf'm Markt schmeisst, und denkt, 
es an den Zahlenden Abbonenten fertig stellen zu können, ist das mehr als nur dreist. 
Ich denke und hoffe auch ein wenig, das Spätestens mit dem Release von Warhamme Online AoC die Abbonennten ausgehen.


----------



## ginky_8 (27. August 2008)

aoc wird sterben


----------



## Dradka (27. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Naja, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht. Aber es muss noch viel gemacht werden das ist amtlich. Dennoch sind sie deutlich weiter als WoW nach 3 Monaten (da gabs noch garkein PVP), weiss nicht, wann kamen die NF in daoc? war auch so 3,4 Monate danach oder?



WoW ist auch ein PvE Game auch wen Blizzard ein wenig der e-sport Wahn packt (und ja ich halte WoW Arenen für mist bgs waren mal lustig aber mit dem ganzen pvp equip naja)


----------



## hugly (27. August 2008)

nefer schrieb:


> naja ich habs net gespielt weswegen ich leider keine aussage drüber machen kann obs wirklich verdient so oft als referenz in sachen pvp herhalten zu müssen.
> auch wenn ich es gut find, wenn gutes teamplay gefördert wird, ist es meist eine schlechte ausrede wenn deshalb nicht auch 1v1 gebalanced wird.
> 
> sollte es in daoc so ein, dass ich gegen diesen mezz nichts machen kann und zusehen muss wie ich ohne reaktion auf die nase flieg find ich dieses design ziemlich schwach- kann aber gut sein, dass es andere features gibt die sowas durchaus rechtfertigen. hab da mal von tanks gelesen die andere vor schaden bewahren können, damit magier zb. wirklich damage machen können.



Ich denke das es das kann, wenn es dich interessiert es kostet 22 EUR mit alles Addons und 74 Tage Spielzeit, seit einigen Jahren gibt es auch die Möglichkeit es für 7 Tage kostenlos zu testen, in 7 Tagen wirds aber knapp mit RVR ,)

Diese Spiele sind nicht im 1vs1 Balancebar, dann funktioniert kein Gruppen PVP mehr, sondern es ist dann wie in WoW.

Die WoW Leute welche sich WAR anschauen werden sich schön umgucken, denn da ist es zwar entschärft, aber noch immer Gruppen PVP, und da gibts eben keine Balance für einzelne imba roxxors.

Gegen den Mezz kannst du selbst nichts machen
(ausnahme Hibi-Menta mit einem "tick gecharmten" Pet, kann man dann "erlösen", sich beissen lassen und hoffen das der nächste Tick durch ist bis man down ist, bei nem guten ML9 Pet kann das passieren ,) )

Es ist ein Gruppen Spiel, es muss sich ein demezzer passend positionieren und die gemezzten rausholen, das Mezzen ist natürlich AE.

Anderes Beispiel: Ein Caster DD sieht einen Nahkämpfer auf Max Range, wenn der da draufballert kommt der Nahkämpfer nicht bis rangelaufen, stirbt unte
rwegs.
Ein Nahkämpfer steht direkt an einem DD Caster dran, kann auch eine Bombe sein oder sonstwas, der Nahkämpfer ruptet (unterbricht) den Caster, sämtlich
e Casts schlagen fehlt, er kann rein garnix machen, denn kein einziger Spell geht durch.

Es gibt Ausnamen RR5 Talent und Quickcast etc. pp. - aber alles mit Cooldowns.

Das ist eines der Probleme in WoW, das jeder jeden umhauen müssen kann. Gruppenspiel ist dann egal, in einem RVR Spiel ist es das nicht.


----------



## Badrobot (27. August 2008)

Hm, das klingt ja gar nicht gut... wollte mein AoC letztens verkaufen, dachte mir dann aber, es ist vll besser wenn ich auf bessere zeiten warte. Gibts dafür ne chance?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamaniko (27. August 2008)

Hab heute meinen WoW Acc  Eingefrohren und mein AOC Acc verlängert... 

Soviel dazu..


----------



## KennyKiller (27. August 2008)

Shamaniko schrieb:


> Hab heute meinen WoW Acc  Eingefrohren und mein AOC Acc verlängert...
> 
> Soviel dazu..


xxxd aoc=shit soviel dazu...


----------



## Shamaniko (27. August 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> xxxd aoc=shit soviel dazu...





Wieder Wunderbar ^^.... 
Find es echt super das WoW Kinder immerwieder in der Lage sind etwas zum Thema zu schreiben


----------



## Lilith Twilight (27. August 2008)

Shamaniko schrieb:


> Wieder Wunderbar ^^....
> Find es echt super das WoW Kinder immerwieder in der Lage sind etwas zum Thema zu schreiben



Was erwartest du den wenn du selbst so "hochintelligente" Beiträge postest?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Shamaniko schrieb:


> Hab heute meinen WoW Acc  Eingefrohren und mein AOC Acc verlängert...
> Soviel dazu..


----------



## apu. (27. August 2008)

trolldich schrieb:


> was denkt ihr nachdem sich die abozahlen halbiert haben auf etwas über 400.000 . werde sie sogar hinter LotRO fallen ? oder werdn sie nochmal die kurve schaffen .
> 
> und es heist immer erfolgreicher als LotRO , aber haben die schon 50% ihrer kunden verloren ?



Ich verstehe denn Sinn deiner Sätze sowie deine Grammatik nicht.
Ich versuche mal so zu antworten, wie ich dich verstanden habe.

Jedes Spiel wird anfangs viel gekauft, auch ein MMO. Ich selbst habe mir beide Spiele gekauft, Lotro und AoC und ich muss sagen, ich würde eher Lotro weiterspielen als AoC.

Bei einem solch schlecht balanciertem und unfertigem Spiel kann man halt nicht mehr erwarten.

Meine Meinung ! Flames auf meine Meinung werden nicht beachtet (:

gruß, apu


----------



## Kira-kun (27. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Naja, ganz so schlimm ist es nicht. Aber es muss noch viel gemacht werden das ist amtlich. Dennoch sind sie deutlich weiter als WoW nach 3 Monaten (da gabs noch garkein PVP), weiss nicht, wann kamen die NF in daoc? war auch so 3,4 Monate danach oder?



In Daoc kam der RvR Dungeon Darkness Falls nach 6 Monaten, von daher sage ich mal gabs das RvR Update in Monat 2-3.
Aber ist schon so lange her.

In WoW weiss ichs noch genau. Nach drei Monaten gab es das PvP System, den Lvl 50 Dungeon Maraudon und MC + Ony waren Bugfrei ( Wohlgemerkt, das Blizzards T1 Content + Ony mehr Encounter waren wie AoC T1+T2 )


Funcom hats einfach versaut!
Statt 3 Monate an Lvl 1-40 rumzufuschen hätten sie gleich Lvl 55-80, sowie PvP System einbauen müssen und dann,
ja dann kann man auch mal anfangen noch im unteren Bereich zu polieren.

Es ist aber hochgradig fahrlässig, drei Monate arbeit in Content zu stecken der in +- 48 Stunden durchgespielt ist.


---------------

Noch ein Paar nette Live Facts:

Anfang der Woche wurde versucht bei meiner Ex Gilde die PvP Stadt zu raiden...nuja gab keine Deff und die Angreifer konnten die Stadt ned einnehmen da ab 95% Burgfried es nimmer weiter geht.

Das nenn ich mal nur peinlich.


----------



## paTschQ (27. August 2008)

ich denke es wird sich wieder legen,

nur die spieler haben halt keine lust für etwas geld auszugeben was irgendwie unfertig ist.

mfg


----------



## J4ger (27. August 2008)

wtiger78 schrieb:


> funkt der support naja wen man sich zeit lässt und 2-5tage auf ne antw mail warten will ja
> 
> was geschieht wen man wahrheiten und fakten im AoC forum reinstellt Close wen es zu sehr an der wahrheit ist Clear
> 
> ...



Also was ist denn das für ein Post!? Schlechte Erfahrung hin oder her, mit solch Halbwahrheiten und "wirren" Anschuldigungen kann doch niemand wirklich etwas anfangen.
Nun zum Zitierten...wenn ich einen GM anschreib weil etwas nicht funzt, so habe ich innerhalb von 1-3 Minuten bisher immer Antwort und Hilfe gehabt. Beim Support (Mail an diesen) dauert es natürlich länger, erfahrungsgemäß 1-2 Tage.
Dein Account wurde mit 100% Sicherheit nicht gesperrt weil du dich negativ zu etwas geäußert hast. 
Das halte ich für völligen Quatsch, denn da bist du nicht der einzige, der Kritik im FC Forum schreibt. 
Sollte es tatsächlich anders sein beweise es bitte. Denn dies wäre ganz klar ein Verstoß gegen die AGB`s von Funcom selbst!
Oder meintest du dass FC den Account gesperrt hat weil dein Abo ausgelaufen ist und du diesen nicht verlängert hast. 
So richtig schlau bin ich aus deiner Schreibweise nicht geworden. Und wieso war der Account gebannt und gegen welche Eula hast du verstoßen. Werd doch mal konkreter oder schreib es verständlicher wenn du solche Äusserungen tätigst. Das ein Account gesperrt wird weil man "zuviel" Gold hat ist doch ...... Ich hab mit jedem meiner low lvl Chars mehrere Gold gleich vom 1. Tag an, weil ich jedem ein Startkapital sende. 
Von meinem Kumpel hab ich gestern noch 40 Gold bekommen weil er sich bei mir mit Waffen, Rüstung und Buff-Food ausgestattet hat und mir noch etwas für seinen Pferdesattel schuldig war. Und ich zock meinen 38`er Necro noch immer ohne Account Sperre. 
Also weder der Postweg noch die Goldübergabe wird in irgendeiner Weise sanktioniert. 
Und sobald der Bankeinzug bzw. das Abbo beendet ist wird auch nichts mehr abgebucht, denn 1. bei Abo-Ende ist der Account automatisch eingefroren, und dies gilt gleichermaßen für die Kündigung. 
Und die Trial Keys (egal welche) sind in keiner Weise kaufbindend, denn sie laufen i.d.R. 30 Tagen aus und enden sinngemäß mit der Mitteilung das die Tage aufgebraucht sind und man eben ein Abbo eröffnen muß um weiter in den Genuß von AOC zu kommen. 
Ich habe fast allen Freunden von mir einen Gäst-Einstieg verschafft und einige sind auch geblieben bzw. spielen AOC und WOW parallel, je nach Lust und Laune, weil es eben die Abwechslung ist. Und gerade die schreiben bzw. sagen mir immer wieder wenn sie nach einer Pause von AOC wieder das 1. mal eingeloggt sind wie gut ihnen das gepatchte gefällt. Jemand der seinen Account vor Wochen gelöscht hat und hier weiter fleißig zum spiel und wie schlecht doch alles ist schreibt, der weiss eben nicht worüber er redet. Es wird wöchentlich einiges gepatcht und lasst FC doch einfach noch einige Monate Zeit. Sollte es dann immer noch ohne PVP, BK und neuen Inhalten sein, dann werd auch ich wohl über kurz oder lang eben meine Freizeit in ein anderes Game investieren. Doch gleiches hab ich damals auch bei WOW gesagt...und ich zocks noch immer ab und an. Es verplichtet sich ja niemand mit Eröffnung eines Account bei einem Spiel auf ewig zu bleiben!
Wer AOC mal gerne selber kennen lernen will und sich nicht nur auf Vorurteile verlassen will, der kann mich gerne anschreiben. 
Habe noch Buddy Keys an Leute zu vergeben die noch Eier haben und sich mit blutiger Klinge durch die Welt von AOC metzeln wollen, um sich auch mal selbst einen Eindruck zu verschaffen. Vorraussetzung ist die Vollendung des 18 Lebensjahrs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nadaria (27. August 2008)

ich vertrete auch die meinung das aoc wirklich wunderschön hätte werden können aber aus geldgier 1 jahr zu früh auf dem markt kam.

auch wenn sie es nach und nach patchen bleibt ein fader beigeschmack der letztendlich keine lust mehr darauf macht zurückzuwechseln.


mich kotzt wow inzwischen an das gesamt niveau ist so weit unten das es kaum noch tiefer geht. lol imba epix roffl kiddies übertönen halt die normalen rpg spieler  inzwischen völlig. die gibt es in wow natürlich auch gehen aber einfach in der masse unter. trotz allem spiel ich wow noch weil ich einfach sehr gerne mmorpgs spiele und aoc mich unter sowelchen umständen einfach nicht packen kann. ich brauche nunmal die langzeitmotivation. ich möchte mit lvl 80 noch genauso viel zu tun haben wie mit lvl 15.

für mich ist das was funcom gemacht hat betrug und da kann man rumdiskutieren wie man will. es wurden inhalte versprochen die nicht geliefert worden sind zu dem versprochenen zeitpunkt. und wenn man es noch so schön reden will bleibt das bei einem betrug am zahlenden kunden. schon allein zensur bei meinungsäußerung - das erinnert mich an zeiten an die ich mich nicht erinnern will.


Keine Frage AoC hätte sehr gut sein können und könnte noch sehr gut werden. Aber will jemand wirklich Funcom geld hinterherwerfen so wie die mit kunden umgehen? von mir aus kann in 2 jahren alles nachgepatcht sein was zum relase versprochen worden ist ich werde es nicht mehr spielen trotz das ich über 100euro für ne uk ce version ausgegeben habe. eine firma die mit sowelchen mitteln arbeitet unterstütze ich garantiert nicht mehr.

mfg


----------



## Qwalle (28. August 2008)

trolldich schrieb:


> was denkt ihr nachdem sich die abozahlen halbiert haben auf etwas über 400.000 . werde sie sogar hinter LotRO fallen ? oder werdn sie nochmal die kurve schaffen .
> 
> und es heist immer erfolgreicher als LotRO , aber haben die schon 50% ihrer kunden verloren ?





LotRo hat genug contentpatches und bugfixes durch und ist bereit für das add-on, da fehlen aoc noch gefühlte 3 gb bugfixes und content...

und ja ich habe das spiel und weiss was ich rede und nein ich bin kein wowfanboy oder LotRoverherrlicher (nur mal um das geflame aus dem thread zu halten ...)

ich tippe mal, dass aoc noch eine chance in der community bekommt, wenn fc sich langsam mal mühe gibt und arbeitet.


----------



## etmundi (28. August 2008)

J4ger schrieb:


> Das ein Account gesperrt wird weil man "zuviel" Gold hat ist doch ......



ne sauerei von funcom 

http://aoc.gamona.de/forum/index.php?page=...p;threadID=7840

ging übrigens wie ein Lauffeuer durch sämliche Foren und alle
Spielezeitschriften berichteten ausführlich darüber. darüber.

Zum thema Zensur findest du auch in jedem Forum was.
Hier ein Beispiel

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread....ighlight=zensur

Nimm mal deine rosa Brille ab.


----------



## Volun (28. August 2008)

witzig ist, dass FC mit dem AoC Start sehr zufrieden ist, laut Mitarbeiteraussage bei einer AoC Präsentation auf der GC 08.

Ich weiss nicht, ob man wirklich zufrieden sein kann, wenn von 1,1 Mio. Accounts nach kürzster Zeit nur noch ca. 400.000 übrig bleiben.
Da müssen doch alle Alarmglocken aufleuten. Und die Zukunft sind ja dann noch mehr als düster aus, bei dem was den Spielern in nächster Zeit mit WAR, WotLk und Hdro Minen von Moria. 

Habe es selber auch getestet und habe bereits mit Lvl 18 aufgegeben. Wenn man dann auch noch liest, dass es bis Lvl 20 am besten ist, dann wird es wohl die richtig Entscheidung gewesen sein.


----------



## lemete (28. August 2008)

Volun schrieb:


> witzig ist, dass FC mit dem AoC Start sehr zufrieden ist, laut Mitarbeiteraussage bei einer AoC Präsentation auf der GC 08.
> 
> Ich weiss nicht, ob man wirklich zufrieden sein kann, wenn von 1,1 Mio. Accounts nach kürzster Zeit nur noch ca. 400.000 übrig bleiben.
> Da müssen doch alle Alarmglocken aufleuten. Und die Zukunft sind ja dann noch mehr als düster aus, bei dem was den Spielern in nächster Zeit mit WAR, WotLk und Hdro Minen von Moria.
> ...



hast du das nötige wissen um beurteilen zu können, ob es eventuell normal ist, dass man am anfang einen solchen schwund hat?
das man vielleicht 1 mio verkauft und nur ca. 50% halten kann? also ich kenn mich da nicht aus mit der marktdynamik und ich glaub du auch nicht.

ich denke daher das so eine aussage ziemlich dumm ist. oder meinst du eine bank bekommt panik weil sie 10 mio verloren haben?
das ist auch ne menge geld (für uns) aber für ne bank, normaler verlust de rnicht weh tut.

wenn es also für funcom ein erfolg ist (und 400k acc sind ein erfolg) dann ist es doch ok.


----------



## Volun (28. August 2008)

lemete schrieb:


> hast du das nötige wissen um beurteilen zu können, ob es eventuell normal ist, dass man am anfang einen solchen schwund hat?
> das man vielleicht 1 mio verkauft und nur ca. 50% halten kann? also ich kenn mich da nicht aus mit der marktdynamik und ich glaub du auch nicht.
> 
> ich denke daher das so eine aussage ziemlich dumm ist. oder meinst du eine bank bekommt panik weil sie 10 mio verloren haben?
> ...



natürlich weiss ich nicht, inwieweit es bei anderen mmorpgs ist, und wie sich dort die Abozahlen in kurzer Zeit entwickelt haben (da andere Spielehersteller sich dazu meistens bedeckt halten). Aber wenn ich ein Produkt auf dem Markt bringe und über 60% damit nicht zufrieden sind, dann kann doch etwas nicht stimmen !!


----------



## nefer (28. August 2008)

Volun schrieb:


> natürlich weiss ich nicht, inwieweit es bei anderen mmorpgs ist, und wie sich dort die Abozahlen in kurzer Zeit entwickelt haben (da andere Spielehersteller sich dazu meistens bedeckt halten). Aber wenn ich ein Produkt auf dem Markt bringe und über 60% damit nicht zufrieden sind, dann kann doch etwas nicht stimmen !!



bloß wärs wirtschaftlicher selbstmord sowas zuzugeben. fc würd die bestehenden investoren vor den kopf stoßen und nie wieder neue finden.

ausserdem sehen die aoc sicher nicht als schlechtes spiel. obwohl viele fehler gemacht wurden- vor allem im management bei richtungsentscheidungen imho.


@daoc:

ich denke ein modernes mmo sollte durchaus in hinblick auf 2 aspekte balancen:

- 1v1
- grp

jede klasse hat fähigkeiten welche eher in 1v1 duellen nützlich sind und andere in gruppen.

die unterschiede der klassen liegen dann in den schwerpunkten.

nicht auf 1v1 zu balancen ist meist eine entschuldigung für inkompetenz oder faulheit/desinteresse.

wenn man mal ein anderes beispiel hernimmt das vielleicht der ein oder andere kennt: counter strike

auch wenn sichs net 1:1 umlegen lässt, da es ein gänzlich anderes genre ist, so wird hier viel tiefe beim grpplay durch die summe der einzelnen teammember hinzugefügt.

das fängt mit unterschiedlichen funktionen an geht über bewaffnung und zusammenspiel.

so ähnlich nur komplexer stell ich mir das auch bei einem nextgen mmo vor.

ich verlang natürlich kein 100% faires balancing- schwerpunkte können durch klassendefinitionen schon gesetzt werden, allerdings es ein ziemlicher spasskiller, wenn die klasse über den ausgang eines 1v1 entscheidet und imho schlechtes design.


----------



## hugly (28. August 2008)

Volun schrieb:


> natürlich weiss ich nicht, inwieweit es bei anderen mmorpgs ist, und wie sich dort die Abozahlen in kurzer Zeit entwickelt haben (da andere Spielehersteller sich dazu meistens bedeckt halten). Aber wenn ich ein Produkt auf dem Markt bringe und über 60% damit nicht zufrieden sind, dann kann doch etwas nicht stimmen !!



Bei HDRO sind nicht mal mehr 300 000 Spieler, und es war sehr gehypt, die haben bestimmt ne Mille verkauft auch mittlerweile, denke AOC ist, wenn auch knapp, aber immer noch über HDRO.

Bei MMOs muss man auch bedenken das immer wieder Leute diese Spiele kaufen ohne MMOs zu kennen, einfach weil es "Nett klingt" oder weil es eben auf dem Verkaufsplatz 1 liegt.Die Spielen am Ende dann natürlich nicht weiter.



nefer schrieb:


> @daoc:
> ich denke ein modernes mmo sollte durchaus in hinblick auf 2 aspekte balancen:
> - 1v1
> - grp
> nicht auf 1v1 zu balancen ist meist eine entschuldigung für inkompetenz oder faulheit/desinteresse.



Nochmal, wenn man KEIN Gruppen PVP mag, dann kann man doch WoW Spielen in BGs und so weiter.
Ansonsten klappt das nicht, 1v1 mit Jeder Klasse kann man nicht balancen, dann sind die Rollen nicht mehr ordentlich verteilt und es ist wie WoW. Schau es Dir an und du wirst es verstehen. Da einfach zu behaupten die Leute wären Faul, Inkompetent oder desorientiert, wenn du selbst niemals Gruppen PVP gemacht hast, halte ich für sehr vermessen.



> wenn man mal ein anderes beispiel hernimmt das vielleicht der ein oder andere kennt: counter strike
> auch wenn sichs net 1:1 umlegen lässt, da es ein gänzlich anderes genre ist, so wird hier viel tiefe beim grpplay durch die summe der einzelnen teammember hinzugefügt.
> das fängt mit unterschiedlichen funktionen an geht über bewaffnung und zusammenspiel.
> so ähnlich nur komplexer stell ich mir das auch bei einem nextgen mmo vor.



Die Counterstrike Leute sind schuld an der Entwicklung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also wenn man einen Shooter Spielen will, warum tut man das dann nicht? Viel Spass dabei. Neocron oder Tabula Rasa ist was Du willst, aber was bitte schön kann AOC dafür?

Und bei WAR wirds wieder Ärger geben, wenn die ganzen Counterstrike und WoW Leute dort einfallen und es bei hohen Leveln auch Gruppen PVP ist, auch wenn es dort deutlich entschärft ist.


----------



## etmundi (28. August 2008)

Namaste
der Verkauf von 1Mio. Spielen ist sicherlich ein Erfolg,
der kurzfristige Verlust von über 50% der Spieler ist eine
Blamage.
Der Verkaufserfolg beruht  halt auf die Versprechungen von Funcom.
Zitat funcom: wir wollen kein gutes Spiel rausbringen, sonder ein perfektes.
Als die Spieler die Warheit rausbekommen haben, haben sie das Spiel 
halt wieder verlassen.
Die falschen Versprechungen haben sich dann rumgesprochen und 
AoC ist dann prompt in den Verkaufcharts abgestürzt.
Mitlerweile bekommt man es zum 1/2 Preis.
Ob so ein Schwund normal ist, soll jeder selber entscheiden und 
am besten mit seinem Erfahrungen mit seinem jeweiligenLieblingspiel
vergleichen (und nein, es ist nicht immer WoW).

Daß das Spiel bereits kurz nach Erscheinen zum 1/2 Preis zu
haben ist, ist sicherlich nicht normal. Der nächste Schritt
ist dann "free to play".

Und man darf eines nicht vergessen:
Funcom verfügt bereits über Erfahrung in diesem Spielegenre.
Nur so als Hinweis, falls wieder jemand mit dem Totschlagargument kommt,
WoW war am Anfang blablablubber....

Und falls mal wieder welche meinen, mich persönlich angreifen zu müssen
1. wir reden lediglich über ein Spiel, über unser Hobby
2. nein, ich bin kein Mann
3. ja, ich habe das Spiel gespielt
4. Beleidigungen, auch in Foren und per PN, können eine  Straftat darstellen.
5. Hätte es bis vor kurzem nicht für möglich gehalten, Punkt 4.
   mal erwähnen zu müssen. Aber so langsam reicht es.


----------



## DrunkenChip (28. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Bei HDRO sind nicht mal mehr 300 000 Spieler, und es war sehr gehypt, die haben bestimmt ne Mille verkauft auch mittlerweile, denke AOC ist, wenn auch knapp, aber immer noch über HDRO.
> 
> Bei MMOs muss man auch bedenken das immer wieder Leute diese Spiele kaufen ohne MMOs zu kennen, einfach weil es "Nett klingt" oder weil es eben auf dem Verkaufsplatz 1 liegt.Die Spielen am Ende dann natürlich nicht weiter.


stimmt schon was du schreibst.

ABER: im gegensatz zu anderen mmos verkauft sich aoc wie blei

WoW - Classic + BC und HdRO verkaufen sich besser als AoC

jedes online-spiel verliert tausende von spielern im monat. aber im gegensatz zu AoC können WoW und HdRO diesen schwund ausgleichen ... nein sogar mehr spieler gewinnen als sie verlieren.


----------



## etmundi (28. August 2008)

DrunkenChip schrieb:


> stimmt schon was du schreibst.
> 
> ABER: im gegensatz zu anderen mmos verkauft sich aoc wie blei



Ähmm.. es liegt wie Blei in den Regalen
   Klugscheißermodus off    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrunkenChip (28. August 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Mitlerweile bekommt man es zum 1/2 Preis.


hm ... also wenn ich so mich umschaue bei den onlineshops wird AoC überall noch für 40 - 50 euro verkauft.

verwechselst du nicht zufällig das spiel mit der timecard?

die 60 tage timecard kostet nämlich 25 - 29 euro, je nach händler


----------



## etmundi (28. August 2008)

Namaste
ne ist schon richtig und wurde auch schon an anderer stelle gepostet.
Ist allerding nur der AoC Key. Also ohne Verpackung und DvD. Das gleiche Angebot
gibt es auch auf Funcomseite (elektroniche Version), dort allerdings für
50 Euro.

Hier der Link: AoC preiswert


----------



## wtiger78 (28. August 2008)

@J4ger

1. das erste mal wurde mein Acc gesperrt weil FC zu anfangszeitpunkt noch keine Gildenbank in game reingebackt hatte und da nur der Architekten die gildenstadt bauen kann und so einer war ich mir santen die members G zur unterstützung. was dazu führte das ich als botuser abgestempelt worden bin von FC weil wie kann ein char so viel geld so schnell haben und verarbeiten!!! mein acc wurde zwar nach 2 wochen wieder freigeschalten nur wurde das ganze G von meinen char entfernt.


2.wen du nicht gerade mal deine rosarote AoC Brille trägt schau dich mal im AoC forum mal um wen sich leute aufregen es dauert nicht lange bis der beitrag geschlossen wird und schau wie viele die Öfters negative schreiben noch schreiben können weil acc weg ist???

3.1 Trialversion und kaufverpflichtung kk sie haben es verpessert wie ich gelesen habe also es funkt schon das man einfach ein abo abschliest und es gleich wieder loschen kann also ziehe ich in diesen fall die aussage zurück

3.2 aber dennnoch Verlangt FC von leuten die nicht nen AoC spieler zu hand hat der ihm seine version borgt damit er/sie den clienten instal kann 5€ beareitungs gebür das du anrecht hast den clienten von ihnen zu laden für den budy/trial key

und was deine eier aussage betrifft errinnert mich irgendwie auf WoWkid


----------



## nefer (28. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Nochmal, wenn man KEIN Gruppen PVP mag, dann kann man doch WoW Spielen in BGs und so weiter.
> Ansonsten klappt das nicht, 1v1 mit Jeder Klasse kann man nicht balancen, dann sind die Rollen nicht mehr ordentlich verteilt und es ist wie WoW. Schau es Dir an und du wirst es verstehen. Da einfach zu behaupten die Leute wären Faul, Inkompetent oder desorientiert, wenn du selbst niemals Gruppen PVP gemacht hast, halte ich für sehr vermessen.
> 
> 
> ...



vielleicht hab ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt.

ich hab mit keinem wort gesagt, dass ich gruppenspiel net mag. im gegenteil. aber auch wenns mmo heisst ist grpplay hald gottseidank net immer zwingend vorgeschrieben. aus verschiedenen gründen möcht ich manchmal ohne eine grp zocken. 

im übrigen wird bei wow auch im pvp gutes zusammenspiel belohnt. in extremform in der arena (auch wenn das für viele ein rotes tuch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber auch in bgs. 

ich halt nur nix vom zwang in gruppen spielen zu müssen. das ist mm nach einfach einfallslos.

ausserdem hab ich von next gen mmos gesprochen. daoc war soweit ichs beurteilen kann ein sehr originelles mmo. solche konzepte gabs vorher noch nicht. allerdings zeigt die praxis, dass eben viele leute auch solo spielen wollen- und wer kann sagen, dass so zu spielen schlechter ist als in einer gruppe?

ein wirkliches next gen mmo muss sich von so altbackenen vorstellungen lösen imho. da muss content sein den man auch mal alleine spielen kann genauso was für grp pve oder raids für pve undp pvp. genauso wie pvp minigames.

ich hab durchaus auch auf den unterschied im genre zwischen cs und wow hingewiesen, kann allerdings den hass von rollenspielern auf csler bzw mitlerweile auf wowler nicht nachvollziehen.

da ist niemand an etwas schuld. tatsache ist, dass dort konzepte vorhanden sind, die gut im pvp funktionieren und die kunst ist, diese konzepte auch in rollenspielen umzusetzen.

für mich ist klar, dass fc in punkto pvp in aoc versagt hat. spass machen kanns einem ja trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber, dass fc behauptet statt burger steak zu verkaufen ist doch lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrunkenChip (28. August 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> ne ist schon richtig und wurde auch schon an anderer stelle gepostet.
> Ist allerding nur der AoC Key. Also ohne Verpackung und DvD. Das gleiche Angebot
> gibt es auch auf Funcomseite (elektroniche Version), dort allerdings für
> ...


ähm ich würde sowas hier nicht verlinken.

dir ist hoffentlich klar, alles seiten, die das verkaufen, verkaufen scheinbar genutzte keys oder was auch immer. jedenfalls nichts offizielles wie es aussieht.

gerade *** ist ein goldverkäufer/itemverkäufer .... verkauft wowaccounts usw.

ich würde jedem raten, die finger davon zu lassen.

die einzigste seite wo man aoc richtig offiziell elektronisch kaufen kann und auch darf ist meines wissens wirklich nur die offizielle seite von funcom. alle anderen seiten sind graue zonen.

ich wette man bekommt irgendeinen farmbotaccount untergeschoben >.<


----------



## Sonnendrache (28. August 2008)

AoC ist nen geiles spiel, gute grafik - effekte - umgebung etc,
lotro ist auch nice - mir persöhnlich aber zu langweillig - trotzdem top gemacht,

ich hatte mich sehr auf W.A.R gefreut, aber nun bin ich super enttäuscht und
denke es wird vielen anderen auch noch so gehen da es nicht das erfüllt was man
erwartet hatte...

naja nun zocke ich mit meiner süßen wieder WoW :-)


----------



## Pacster (28. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> In daoc kriegste ein Mezz, und (je nach Equip ist dann eben ein Two Hit) und du liegst auffe Nase, ohne auch nur etwas gemacht zu haben. Und daoc ist die Referenz in Sachen PVP, würde das also nid verallgemeinern.




Hattest du nicht vergessen das Daoc zu keiner Zeit viele Spieler angesprochen hat und zwischenzeitlich komplett unter ferner liefen gehandelt wird? Woran das wohl liegt wenn man bedenkt das das PvP so toll ist(laut deiner Aussage) und so viele Spieler eigentlich nur auf ein PvP-Spiel warten??? ;-)
Das Spiel ist die Referenz für RvR mit Burgen(was jetzt auch nicht weiter verwundert weil sie das einzige in dieser richtung sind ;-))...aber NICHT für PvP(da gibt es ein gewisses Spiel ohne Bezahl-Abo was um Welten besser ist...aber vermutlich ist zwischenzeitlich selbst WoW besser).


----------



## Norei (28. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Bei HDRO sind nicht mal mehr 300 000 Spieler, und es war sehr gehypt, die haben bestimmt ne Mille verkauft auch mittlerweile, denke AOC ist, wenn auch knapp, aber immer noch über HDRO.


Ich checke für solche Aussagen immer xfire. Da war AoC gestern auf 28, HdRO auf 29. AoC hat aber im letzten Monat 50% der Time Played verloren, HdRO ist konstant geblieben. Da zusätzlich HdRO eher die Gelegenheitsspieler anspricht und die eher selten xfire installiert haben, behaupte ich einfach mal, dass HdRO momentan mehr gespielt wird als AoC (unabhängig von der Subscriberanzahl). Außerdem ist HdRO viel zu wenig gehypt. Oder hat jemand einen HdRO-Stand auf der GC gesehen? Generell ist das Turbine/CM-Marketing um LÄNGEN konservativer als bei WoW, AoC, WAR. 
Ich glaube AoC kann sich stabilisieren, wenn sie den PvP-Patch rausbringen. Bis dahin werden sie Spieler verlieren. Sollten sie es nicht bis zum Release von WAR und WotLK schaffen, sind sie innerhalb eines Jahres finanziell am Ende (meine Prognose) und landen bei SOE, NCSoft o.ä.


----------



## xBloodyMary (28. August 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Charts ansieht scheint es so zu kommen.
> Man sieht es ja auch daran, wieviel in den Foren los ist. Nicht nur hier ist ja kaum noch was los, außer rumgeflamen.
> Im Unterforum hier auf Buffed "Instanzen" ist der letzte Post z.B. vom 21.07.2008
> 
> ...



Ich hab am Anfang beides gespielt (WOW und AOC) und bin auch schon ewig bei Buffed angemeldet. Bei Buffed schaue ich fast gar nicht mehr rein, seit ich WOW gekündigt habe und ausschließlich AOC spiele. Warum ist das so ??? Von Anfang an konnte man merken, das Buffed von Blizzard Kohle kriegt und so gut wie keine vernünftigen Infos auf dieser Seite zu finden sind, die AOC betreffen. Alle MMORPG-Infos, außer der von WOW sind hier reine Alibi Seiten. Dazu kommt noch, das die anderen WOW Spieler offensichtlich so viel Langeweile haben, das ihnen den ganzen Tag lang nichts anderes einfällt ein Spiel schlechtzureden, auf das sie offensichtlich gar keinen Bock haben. Klar kann jeder seine Meinung sagen - allerdings verschließt sich mir der tiefere Sinn dieser Schimpforgien die ich vor allem bei dir und bei diesem "Paris Hilton Fanboy" sehe.


----------



## hugly (28. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht vergessen das Daoc zu keiner Zeit viele Spieler angesprochen hat und zwischenzeitlich komplett unter ferner liefen gehandelt wird? Woran das wohl liegt wenn man bedenkt das das PvP so toll ist(laut deiner Aussage) und so viele Spieler eigentlich nur auf ein PvP-Spiel warten??? ;-)
> Das Spiel ist die Referenz für RvR mit Burgen(was jetzt auch nicht weiter verwundert weil sie das einzige in dieser richtung sind ;-))...aber NICHT für PvP(da gibt es ein gewisses Spiel ohne Bezahl-Abo was um Welten besser ist...aber vermutlich ist zwischenzeitlich selbst WoW besser).



Daoc hatte nach Start 250k Spieler, als nicht viel würd ich das nicht bezeichnen wenn man bedenkt das man sich damals drum kloppen musste um eine 56k Modem Flatrate für 69,- DM.

Nuja, denke schon das sich Leute für PVP interessieren.

GuildWars? Kenne es leider nicht, schaut aber auch irgendwie Arena mässig aus. Also eher so "wer zuerst knopf a gedrückt hat, gewinnt" indem der Heiler weggebashed wird o.ä.


----------



## Niko78 (28. August 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:


> Ich hab am Anfang beides gespielt (WOW und AOC) und bin auch schon ewig bei Buffed angemeldet. Bei Buffed schaue ich fast gar nicht mehr rein, seit ich WOW gekündigt habe und ausschließlich AOC spiele. Warum ist das so ??? Von Anfang an konnte man merken, das Buffed von Blizzard Kohle kriegt und so gut wie keine vernünftigen Infos auf dieser Seite zu finden sind, die AOC betreffen. Alle MMORPG-Infos, außer der von WOW sind hier reine Alibi Seiten. Dazu kommt noch, das die anderen WOW Spieler offensichtlich so viel Langeweile haben, das ihnen den ganzen Tag lang nichts anderes einfällt ein Spiel schlechtzureden, auf das sie offensichtlich gar keinen Bock haben. Klar kann jeder seine Meinung sagen - allerdings verschließt sich mir der tiefere Sinn dieser Schimpforgien die ich vor allem bei dir und bei diesem "Paris Hilton Fanboy" sehe.



Wieder so eine Unterstellung: " ... merken, das Buffed von Blizzard Kohle kriegt ... ". Na klar, Blizz hat nichts besseres zu tun als so ein Forum wegen der Meinung zu sponsern. ^^ LOL 
Ich habe AoC gespielt und mir erhofft das es dem entspricht was die Werbung darüber sagte. Fazit: Account gekündigt. 
Du musst hier ja auch nicht posten wenn du es eh Sch....e findest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wtiger78 (28. August 2008)

> Ich hab am Anfang beides gespielt (WOW und AOC) und bin auch schon ewig bei Buffed angemeldet. Bei Buffed schaue ich fast gar nicht mehr rein, seit ich WOW gekündigt habe und ausschließlich AOC spiele. Warum ist das so ??? Von Anfang an konnte man merken, das Buffed von Blizzard Kohle kriegt und so gut wie keine vernünftigen Infos auf dieser Seite zu finden sind, die AOC betreffen. Alle MMORPG-Infos, außer der von WOW sind hier reine Alibi Seiten. Dazu kommt noch, das die anderen WOW Spieler offensichtlich so viel Langeweile haben, das ihnen den ganzen Tag lang nichts anderes einfällt ein Spiel schlechtzureden, auf das sie offensichtlich gar keinen Bock haben. Klar kann jeder seine Meinung sagen - allerdings verschließt sich mir der tiefere Sinn dieser Schimpforgien die ich vor allem bei dir und bei diesem "Paris Hilton Fanboy" sehe.



Naja schaue dir mal genau die buffed seite an alle unterkapitel
was fällt dir auf
WoW mäsig neuerungen die Wirklich auch eingeführt werden infos zu beta usw
HDROL siehe WoW
WAR infos vom spiel in der beta usw
und nun zu
AoC Wartungsarbeiten,Patch um bugs zu beheben und neue zu verursachen,Wartungsarbeiten,Patch,Patch,Patch neuer Moderartor im forum weil waldgeist nicht nachkommt mit closen von themen wo aussagen gegen FC stehen

Man kann nichts schreiben wo nicht wirklich was sich ändert ausser das die acc auslaufen von spieler die nur das Freimonat gespielt haben und acc kündigten
Spieler die Das Freimonat+1monat dann Acc kündigten
Spieler die Das Freimonat+3monat dann Acc kündigten
Wartungsarbeitstag auf Mittwoch fixiert(wie viele Mittwochen waren WA wirklich lese nur WA verschoben neuer Patch neuer Patch usw
kk waren auch andere Themen dabei FC sperrte Acc von Gildenarchiteckten da die Gildenbanken noch fehlten
kk sie sperten auch viele zu recht weil sie nen Bot verwendet haben und wirklich gold gekauft haben (das finde ich ok)

und nun ein vergleich von nen game das nur die anschaffung was kostet keine monatsgebüren verlangen und alles läuft wie am schürchen(PvP/PvE) und Voll supportet wird befindet sich ganz Guild Wars also unterstelle nicht das Buffed von Blizz bezahlt wird um AoC zu unterdrücken

Mfg Tiger

PS noch ein anhaltspunkt schau dir mal die anderen Game Foren an da kannst sehen den unterschied zwischen den games und ihre anhänger das einzige was man findet zB im WoW Forum  Für die ally,Für die Horde  aber solche abgrudtiefe aussagen was hier so Pro AoC gamer von sich geben frage ich mich ob wirklich kontroliert wird ob wirklich nur 18+ das game übern ladentisch geht?

PPs will nicht wissen wie viele von den Pro AoC unser mit ihren Nic im AoC forum heisen und dort das FC logo untern namen stehen haben


----------



## Coup de grâce (28. August 2008)

Qwalle schrieb:


> ich tippe mal, dass aoc noch eine chance in der community bekommt, wenn fc sich langsam mal mühe gibt und arbeitet.



Ich will gar nicht mal unterstellen, dass FC sich keine Mühe gibt und nicht arbeitet. Die Hütte brennt derzeit jedoch an vielen, vielen Stellen, und das Fundament war und ist auch nie fertiggestellt worden. Da ist der Weg zu blindem Aktionismus und zum Verzetteln nicht weit. Ich weiß nicht, welche Prioritäten FC sich kurz- und mittelfristig gesetzt hat, ich weiß nur, dass sie die Geduld und Leidensfähigkeit der Community offenbar unterschätzt haben. Um im Bild zu bleiben: Niemand, der bei Verstand ist, bezahlt Miete für ein Haus, das kurz vorm Einsturz steht. Die meisten werden "umziehen" und eher nicht zurückkehren; es gibt ja genügend Alternativen.


----------



## wtiger78 (28. August 2008)

Achja den wichtigsten Punkt habe ich ja vergessen

Buffed wird aus den grund warscheinlich keine Beta-Shows von der Kostenpflichtigen AoC Beta zeigen weil AoC 18+ ist und Buffed nicht gegen den jugendschutz verstossen wollen und videos zeigen weil ja die Videos frei zugänglich währen das schon mal überlegt 

und bevor gleich schreiborgien kommen weil ich Kostenpflichtige AoC Beta geschrieben habe 

ist nur einvergleich gewesen weil 
AoC genauso viel herrumpatcht und sachen verändert wie die WoTLK Beta die ja wirklich gerade im Betastatus sich befindet


----------



## Pacster (28. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Daoc hatte nach Start 250k Spieler, als nicht viel würd ich das nicht bezeichnen wenn man bedenkt das man sich damals drum kloppen musste um eine 56k Modem Flatrate für 69,- DM.




Ah? ich wusste garnicht das es Daoc schon seit 10 Jahren gibt. Ich dachte eigentlich das wäre in Europa erst 2002 erschienen(und ich kann dir sagen das ich meine DSL-Flat seit 2000 habe)...übrigens genau einen Monat nach Einführung des Euro... ;-)


----------



## softcake_orange (28. August 2008)

Lemendeer schrieb:


> für die dies noch nicht überrissen haben AoC war ein viel größerer erfolg als sich funcom gedacht hatte der rest ist ihnen egal sie haben schon gewonnen ,...die haben durch den ganzen hype ihre kosten voll drinnen das das schiff jetzt sinkt ist ihnen bare,...



Sry, aber wenn sie so eine dämliche Denkweise haben wie Du hier, dann möcht ich nie ein Produkt von Funcom kaufen.


----------



## hugly (28. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Ah? ich wusste garnicht das es Daoc schon seit 10 Jahren gibt. Ich dachte eigentlich das wäre in Europa erst 2002 erschienen(und ich kann dir sagen das ich meine DSL-Flat seit 2000 habe). ;-)


Ja es ist in Europa 2002 erst erschienen.
2000 War DSL noch nicht so wirklich verbreitet imho, hatte damals isdn & Flat,
iss ja auch egal, 250k war schon ne Nummer, aber gut, wenn Du Recht hast und es die Mehrheit nicht will, dann gibts eben kein Gruppen PVP mehr.
Dann wäre die Konsequenz das das Ehre leechende imba roxxor knöpfchendrücken alles ist. Damit hast du gewonnen, zufrieden damit?


----------



## wtiger78 (28. August 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> Ich will gar nicht mal unterstellen, dass FC sich keine Mühe gibt und nicht arbeitet. Die Hütte brennt derzeit jedoch an vielen, vielen Stellen, und das Fundament war und ist auch nie fertiggestellt worden. Da ist der Weg zu blindem Aktionismus und zum Verzetteln nicht weit. Ich weiß nicht, welche Prioritäten FC sich kurz- und mittelfristig gesetzt hat, ich weiß nur, dass sie die Geduld und Leidensfähigkeit der Community offenbar unterschätzt haben. Um im Bild zu bleiben: Niemand, der bei Verstand ist, bezahlt Miete für ein Haus, das kurz vorm Einsturz steht. Die meisten werden "umziehen" und eher nicht zurückkehren; es gibt ja genügend Alternativen.



Gebe ich dir voll und ganz recht
Ich würde AoC eventuel auch mal wieder eine chance geben und über die ungereimtheiten was ich Persöhlich mit FC hatte henwegsehen aber dazu muss leider FC sich von gund aus ändern 
von
Hauptsachen es gibt noch leute die Brav und das geld überweisen und machen wir mal was wen wir zeit haben.

zu 
Nehmen wir das Geld von den noch verbliebenen Leuten und investieren wir eventuel in noch mehr Leute die und dabei Unterstützen können das wir das game endlich annähernt auf den stand bringen das es beim start hätte sollen sein.



mfg Tiger

Ps ein Punkt muss FC auch noch Lehrnen es wird Nie ein Perfektes Siel auf der Welt geben weil man kann niemals wirklich jeden es recht machen dazu sind die ansichten von den ganzen Spieler unterschiedlich was man sich von nen Spiel erwartet.

Um zB eine wirkliche Massen schlacht sagen wir mit 200leuten Gleichzeig auf einen feld zu machen bei voller auflösung und allein auf ein und max
müssten Alle 200leute 1.nen Hi end maschiene haben und 2.alle 200 im Raum neben den Server sitzen mit dirreckten anschluss den das Wep ist nur so schnell wie der langsahmste Knotenpunkt Zwischen server und daheim was nutzt einen wen man nur 10km von den serverstandort enfernt wohnt aber die verbinung über 30 knoten quer durch die weld geht


----------



## Pacster (28. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Ja es ist in Europa 2002 erst erschienen.
> 2000 War DSL noch nicht so wirklich verbreitet imho, hatte damals isdn & Flat,
> iss ja auch egal, 250k war schon ne Nummer, aber gut, wenn Du Recht hast und es die Mehrheit nicht will, dann gibts eben kein Gruppen PVP mehr.
> Dann wäre die Konsequenz das das Ehre leechende imba roxxor knöpfchendrücken alles ist. Damit hast du gewonnen, zufrieden damit?




War das jetzt sowas wie "Okay, ich habe Mist erzählt, du hast mich erwischt...also schwenke ich mal gerade auf Sarkasmus um und werfe dir was vor was du nie gesagt hast"? Sieht nämlich fast so aus....


----------



## nefer (28. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Ja es ist in Europa 2002 erst erschienen.
> 2000 War DSL noch nicht so wirklich verbreitet imho, hatte damals isdn & Flat,
> iss ja auch egal, 250k war schon ne Nummer, aber gut, wenn Du Recht hast und es die Mehrheit nicht will, dann gibts eben kein Gruppen PVP mehr.
> Dann wäre die Konsequenz das das Ehre leechende imba roxxor knöpfchendrücken alles ist. Damit hast du gewonnen, zufrieden damit?



aber geh nur weils net genauso is wies du gern hättest muss doch net immer nur schlecht sein.

wie ich vorher schon geschrieben hab kann ein spiel durchaus gutes grp play unterstützen ohne einen dazu zu zwingen. 

indem man zb fähigkeiten hat die die grp unterstützen- und ich mein nicht nur buffs und heilungen.

muss ja net alles immer schwarz oder weiß sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@buffed gezahlt von blizz?

unlogischer blödsinn.

blizz sind mit wow die einzigen die eigentlich keine werbung nötig haben, da sie inzwischen sowieso marktdominierend sind und jeder wow kennt.

ein portal wie buffed lebt von der werbung und somit von den seitenzugriffen.

seitenzugriffe erreicht man, indem man inhalt anbietet der für viele interessant ist.

da es sehr viele wow spieler gibt- ein vielfaches mehr als aoc spieler- generieren inhalte für wow einfach mehr zugriffe.


----------



## Niko78 (28. August 2008)

Ich glaube ein Problem liegt auch darin, dass viele Rechner das Spiel einfach nicht packen. Gab zwar mal so einen Test wie tauglich ist dein PC dafür, aber der war wohl eher für die Tonne, denn viele die dort das Ergebnis: AoC ist spielbar ... bekamen, schauten dann durch die Röhre weil nichts ging. Funcom hätte wohl eher auch darauf Rücksicht nehmen sollen das schwächere Rechner noch laufen als nur darauf zu setzen das sich jeder einen High-End-PC für AoC kauft. So spielt das Leben halt nicht und nicht jeder hat die Kohle. 
Möchte heute so manchen sehen der sich extra deswegen einen neuen PC gekauft hat und nun noch mehr gefrustet ist weil er sich diese Investition noch einige Zeit hätte sparen können.


----------



## hugly (28. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> War das jetzt sowas wie "Okay, ich habe Mist erzählt, du hast mich erwischt...also schwenke ich mal gerade auf Sarkasmus um und werfe dir was vor was du nie gesagt hast"? Sieht nämlich fast so aus....



Nö, so war es nicht gemeint.
Es war eher ein resignierendes Bedauern, denn wenn es wirklich die Mehrzahl der Leute sieht wie Du (was ich nicht ausschliessen kann) so würde es bedeuten das ich (und viele weitere) für immer und ewig daoc zocken darf, wenn ich mal PVP machen will, keine sehr erbauende Vorstellung.


----------



## DrunkenChip (28. August 2008)

wtiger sorry, wenn ich jetzt rechtschreiblehrer spiele.

ein wenig sollte man schon drauf achten wie man schreibt.

du schreibst ständig "wen" meinst aber "wenn" ... das ist ein riesiger unterschied.
"lehrnen" wird ohne "h" geschrieben -> "lernen", "maschiene" ohne "ie" -> "maschine", "dirreckten" richtig = "direkten" und viele viele rechtschreibfehler mehr.

bitte nutze keine groß- und kleinschreibung im forum, wenn du sie nicht beherrschst, dass ersparrt dir schon mal viel mühe ^^ ... zusammengesetzte substantive sollten auch zusammen geschrieben werden und nicht getrennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grammatik sollte man sich wenigstens an den rudimentärsten regeln halten und somit auch einen sauberen satzbau mit satzzeichen hinbekommen.

und nochmal nimm es mir nicht übel. aber ich musste deinen post 5-mal lesen bevor ich nur ansatzweise verstanden habe, was du ausdrücken wolltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu deinem post:
funcom braucht nicht noch mehr leute. im moment sieht es eher so aus, als ob sie zuviele haben. "viele köche verderben den brei" sagt man auch so schön.

fakt ist:
- es muss eine klare linie her
- es müssen prioritäten her (#1 bugfix, #2 erst nachdem die gröbsten bugs raus sind neues darauf aufbauen, #3 vorsicht bei balanceänderungen walten lassen usw.)
- es muss eine qualitätsabteilung her, die ihrem namen auch würdig ist


----------



## Pacster (28. August 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ein Problem liegt auch darin, dass viele Rechner das Spiel einfach nicht packen. Gab zwar mal so einen Test wie tauglich ist dein PC dafür, aber der war wohl eher für die Tonne, denn viele die dort das Ergebnis: AoC ist spielbar ... bekamen, schauten dann durch die Röhre weil nichts ging. Funcom hätte wohl eher auch darauf Rücksicht nehmen sollen das schwächere Rechner noch laufen als nur darauf zu setzen das sich jeder einen High-End-PC für AoC kauft. So spielt das Leben halt nicht und nicht jeder hat die Kohle.
> Möchte heute so manchen sehen der sich extra deswegen einen neuen PC gekauft hat und nun noch mehr gefrustet ist weil er sich diese Investition noch einige Zeit hätte sparen können.




Das wusste Funcom schon vorher das der Test für die Tonne ist. Du kannst sogar in den Archiven nachschauen wo ich schon damals angemerkt habe das dieser Test "spielbar" ergibt sobald auch nur das erste Bild des Spiels auf dem Bildschirm erscheint. Das war genauso eine gezielte Marketing-Verarsche der Käufer wie das Beta-Tagebuch.


----------



## Pacster (28. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Nö, so war es nicht gemeint.
> Es war eher ein resignierendes Bedauern, denn wenn es wirklich die Mehrzahl der Leute sieht wie Du (was ich nicht ausschliessen kann) so würde es bedeuten das ich (und viele weitere) für immer und ewig daoc zocken darf, wenn ich mal PVP machen will, keine sehr erbauende Vorstellung.




Tja. Wenn man nicht über den Tellerrand rausschauen kann, dann wird man wohl bei DaoC bleiben müssen...da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## Piratenwutz (28. August 2008)

Was Ihr da so reininterpretiert ist lustig.

Bei mir war es so:

AoC gekauft und installiert, nix läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Neue Gaka + Ram + Treiber, geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bis lev 20 gespielt, begeistert   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lev 25, gelangweilt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lev 30 schockiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lev 35 stinksauer auf Funcom  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

> Abo gekündigt und ich werde mir NIE MEHR ihrgentwas von Fu...com kaufen, die sind für mich tot


----------



## Niko78 (28. August 2008)

DrunkenChip schrieb:


> wtiger sorry, wenn ich jetzt rechtschreiblehrer spiele.
> 
> ein wenig sollte man schon drauf achten wie man schreibt.
> 
> ...



Ist nun zwar OT aber sollte trotzdem mal gesagt werden. Nicht jeder ist unfehlbar was die Rechtschreibung angeht und ich gehe davon aus das auch ich Fehler beim Schreiben mache. Manchmal nervt es tierisch wenn immer und immer wieder darauf herumgehakt wird wenn jemand Rechtschreibfehler macht. Lasst die Leute doch, nicht jeder kann es so gut und hat das gleiche Recht hier zu schreiben. Ist ein Post dann vollkommen unverständlich dann wird es doch eh keine vernünftige Antwort darauf geben und wäre auf Dauer beim Lesen von Post einfacher wenn die Flames darüber ausbleiben würden.


----------



## wtiger78 (28. August 2008)

@DrunkenChip 
Ne nimm ich dir nicht Übel 
Habe ihm erlich einfach zu schnell geschrieben da ich gerade in der arbeit sitze und ihm nebenbei schnell runter ratterte ;-)

werden den zuerst noch mal lesen bevor ich ihm anschicke aber dazu muss ich die zeit haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nefer (28. August 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Ist nun zwar OT aber sollte trotzdem mal gesagt werden. Nicht jeder ist unfehlbar was die Rechtschreibung angeht und ich gehe davon aus das auch ich Fehler beim Schreiben mache. Manchmal nervt es tierisch wenn immer und immer wieder darauf herumgehakt wird wenn jemand Rechtschreibfehler macht. Lasst die Leute doch, nicht jeder kann es so gut und hat das gleiche Recht hier zu schreiben. Ist ein Post dann vollkommen unverständlich dann wird es doch eh keine vernünftige Antwort darauf geben und wäre auf Dauer beim Lesen von Post einfacher wenn die Flames darüber ausbleiben würden.



naja also ich zb schreib in foren keine großbuchstaben und lass auch viele beistriche aus.

aber derartige rechtschreibfehler sind doch schon sehr peinlich find ich. zumindest nochmal durchlesen bevor man postet gehört doch zum guten ton.

natürlich können auch kleine dreher mal drin sein oder mal ein buchstabe ausgelassen werden, aber ein mindestmaß an rechtschreibung sollte vorhanden sein um zumindest den beitrag ohne größere lachanfälle lesen zu können.


----------



## Nadaria (28. August 2008)

habe anfangs auch noch aoc verteidigt weil ich dachte naja ein paar fehler am start die nach einem monat gegessen sind, sind völlig normal.

aber ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht das noch irgendjemand die politik von funcom verteidigen kann.


wer bitte kauft für 80000 euro einen bmw mit luxus ausstattung (klima, leder, navi) und gibt sich dann mit einem fahrenden metallgestell zufrieden nur weil der hersteller sagt das er den rest in den nächsten 2 jahren noch einbaut? das sind zwar andere dimensionen aber das würde niemals jemand mitmachen umso schwerer fällt es mir zu glauben das es spieler gibt die damit kein problem haben.


----------



## Gloinros (28. August 2008)

Man bedenke das AoC auch nicht für die breite Masse ist... 
a) muss der Kunde 18 sein 
b) er muss einen guten PC besitzen. 
Auch wird es dem Kunden denkbar schwer gemacht in das Spiel zu finden.

Ich hab mir das Spiel erst letzte Woche gekauft. Man kauf ein MMO und muss sich erstmal 20 Level alleine durch eine Schicksalsquest schlagen... HALLO ich hab mir ein MMO gekauft. Und dann ist man mehr oder weniger auf eine Insel gefangen zudem kommt schnell das Gefühl auf das die meisten Laufwege vorgegeben sind- ich fühle mich von Funcom richtig verarscht. Nur gut dass die keine Testversion rausbringen sonst würden die nichteimal ihre gepressten Platten verkaufen. 

Von AoC bin ich schwer enttäuscht und kann absolut nicht nachvollziehen warum das buffed-Team Empfehlungen ausspricht bzw. davon berichtet.

Schade das man die 50&#8364; nicht mehr zurück verlangen kann. Für das Game ist jeder Cent zu schade.


----------



## xBloodyMary (28. August 2008)

wtiger78 schrieb:


> Naja schaue dir mal genau die buffed seite an alle unterkapitel
> was fällt dir auf
> WoW mäsig neuerungen die Wirklich auch eingeführt werden infos zu beta usw
> HDROL siehe WoW
> ...



lol - mal ehrlich ... das ist doch blödes Gelaber. Was von dem, was du hier behauptest kannst du denn wirklich nachweisen ?? Außerdem wäre es schön, wenn du deine Texte so verfaßt, das man sie wenigstens ansatzweise verstehen kann. Das da oben ist schon echt 'ne Zumutung.
Zudem ist dies ein AOC-Forum - merkwürdigerweise posten hier fast nur Leute, die gar nicht (oder nicht mehr) AOC spielen. Wäre es nämlich anders, dann würdest du sehen, dass auch im Verhältnis zu WOW die Server (meiner jedenfalls) immer gut belegt sind - während ich von langjährigen Spielern (noch aktiv bei WOW) gehört habe, das dort die Server immer leerer werden. Was Ungerechtigkeiten  angeht ... die gibt es woanders auch .... willst du ein Beispiel hören (ist mir selbst passiert, sonst würd ich es nicht behaupten) :
Ich bin Gelegenheitsspieler und kann immer nur maximal 1-2 Stunden am Tag für eine Spiel aufwenden. Dementsprechend lange habe ich gebraucht, um bei WOW so ungefähr lvl 61 zu erreichen. Dann passierte aber, das meine Frau mit den Kindern zwei Wochen wegfahren mußte, während ich Urlaub hatte. Also spielte ich vier Tage lang so ca. 16 bis 18 Stunden am Tag, weil ich endlich 70 erreichen wollte. Was denkst du ist passiert ..... ein paar Punkte vor 70 gab es einen Wochenbann wegen angeblichem Powerleveling .... auch ein Einspruch nützte nichts .... 
Und noch mal nebenbei ... vielleicht sollten sich alle Blizzard-Fanboys mal an die Anfangszeiten von WOW erinnern. Tagelange Serverdowns - Fehler bis zum abwinken und ein Patch nach dem nächsten ... das war bei WOW so - dagegen hat man bei AOC relativ weniger Ausfallzeiten (ich jedenfalls nicht). Da stand übrigens auch nicht auf der Verpackung, das das Spiel eigentlich noch gar nicht marktreif ist ... nur mal so nebenbei.


----------



## wtiger78 (28. August 2008)

OK da zu lang und Fehlerhaft geschrieben war nun die Kurzforum und überlegter geschrieben

Sollte FC auf ihren Weg bleiben und die Gelder von den noch Restlichen AoC Spieler in Neue Forums Moderatoren und Erweiterungen ansstatt mal das Game selber mal auf den Stand zu bringen wie es von einem Auf den Markt kommenden Spiel zu erwarten ist.

Werden sich auch die Letzten Pro AoC Spieler zu lange verarrscht fühlen und abwandern.

Ergebnis
Ausgaben > als Einnahmen durch Acc
Spiel verschwindet vom Markt


Sollte FC endlich Mal auf die Foreneinträge mal wirklich mal eingehen anstatt sie zu closen
Ihren Weg ändern und die Gelder der noch verbliebenen Acc in stärkung des Games stecken vom Grund auf.

Ich nehme nur als Muster  Das im AoC forum noch darauf hingewiesen wird das nach großer Nachfrage der Community auch die Q ab LvL20 Sprachausgeben eingeführt werden 
Sollte das nicht selbsverständlich sein???
oder Neuerungen eingeführt werden die Bosse aber aufgund von Bugs nicht schaffbar sind aber FC anstatt die Bugs zu beheben weiter richtung nechsten Event arbeitet

wie gesagt sollten FC es hinbekommen die Grundelemente mal Bugfrei bekommen dann werden sich sicher noch mal die Kurfe kratzen können und das Spiel zu dem machen was auf der Verpackung steht.


und die Kosten<Acc einnahmen  

MFG Tiger

Ps viel spass bei der Fehlersuche im Beitrag(Ist für einige wichtiger die zu suchen weil die Pro AoC Agumente ausgehen)


----------



## Coup de grâce (28. August 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:


> lol - mal ehrlich ... das ist doch blödes Gelaber.
> 
> [blablubb gesnipt]
> 
> *ein paar Punkte vor 70 gab es einen Wochenbann wegen angeblichem Powerleveling .... auch ein Einspruch nützte nichts .... *



Aha, daher weht also der Wind.



> Und noch mal nebenbei ... vielleicht sollten sich alle Blizzard-Fanboys mal an die Anfangszeiten von WOW erinnern. Tagelange Serverdowns - Fehler bis zum abwinken und ein Patch nach dem nächsten ... das war bei WOW so - dagegen hat man bei AOC relativ weniger Ausfallzeiten (ich jedenfalls nicht). Da stand übrigens auch nicht auf der Verpackung, das das Spiel eigentlich noch gar nicht marktreif ist ... nur mal so nebenbei.



Sorry, aber der einzige, der hier Stuss schreibt, bist du. WoW war von Release an "polished", die Basics haben gestimmt, der Client lief stabil. Wie schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben wurde: Es liegt in der Natur der Sache, dass ein MMO z.B. in Bezug aufs Balancing nie "fertig" wird. Dass Content nachgereicht, Bugfixing betrieben und auch mal Hotfixes eingespielt werden, ist doch bei Projekten dieses Ausmaßes völlig normal, ja, wünschenswert. Selbst dass es aufgrund des immensen Useransturms kurz nach Release zu Wartezeiten beim Einloggen kommt, spricht bei Licht betrachtet nicht gegen, sondern für das betreffende MMO, und Blizzard hat darauf reagiert, indem sie die Serverfarmen kontinuierlich aufgestockt haben. Das Spiel war *mehr als *marktreif, wenn auch, aus den o.g. systemimmanenten Gründen, sicherlich nicht zu 100% ausgereift - denn wenn es nicht so gewesen wäre, wären ihnen die Leute schon nach wenigen Monaten wieder abgesprungen. Die Abo-Zahlen (damals und heute!)  sprechen da aber eine andere Sprache.

Man kann das Konzept WoW mögen oder hassen, das Spiel im Hinblick auf Content, der dahinterstehenden Technik, Stabilität und Langzeitmotivation aber auch nur ansatzweise in einen Topf mit dem AoC-Gemurkse zu werfen, ist einfach lächerlich!


----------



## wtiger78 (28. August 2008)

@xBloodyMary
Auf deine Antw habe ich schon gewartet

Hmm Mal Logische Frage WARUM POSTEN HIER die Ex AoC Spieler?

eventuel weil man fürs Posten ihm AoC Forum einen Aktiven Acc benötig stillgelegte oder gebannte Acc haben kein anrecht im forum zu schreiben!!!!


MFG Tiger

ps bevor deine antw kommt bei WoW braucht du zwar einen Acc aber der muss nicht aktive sein 

PPs Ach ja auf deine aussage das dein acc gebannt wurde in WoW wegen zu schnellen LvL komisch wie BC kenne einige die innerhalb von kürzester zeit sich 1-70 in 2-3wochen gelvlt haben und die wurden nicht gebannt denn wen du dich bei WoW bans richtig erkundigt hättest

2Haupgründe warum ein Acc gebannt worden ist

1.es Liegen viele meldungen von Spieler gegen dich vor bei GMs
2.WoW hat  ein vertächtiges Programm gefunden (glider usw)  Ja Blizz checkt deinen Taskmanager ob vertächtige Programme laufen mit WoW
einer dieser 2 Punkten wird der Grund für den Ban erfüllt haben hattest du nen 24Std Bann?? also der Punkt 1 zu viele beschwerden gegen dich beim 2.Mal durch GMs beschwerden ist es für ne Woche

achja und zu das manche server In WoW immer leerer werden naja viele transvern ihre Chars weil auf den Den Server wo sie waren einfach einiges fehlschägt
4. Gründe 

1. Spieler ist auf PvP bezogen auf manche server wartet man auf ein BG bis zu 50min ergo wechselt auf server wo man nur max 5min wartet(80%fehler von Blizz)
2. Die AH Preise sind übertrieben für neuanfänger für eine lvl20 Blaue Waffe 100g zu fahrmen unmöglich wechsel auf nen server wo man nur 3-5 Gzahlt(100%Fehler von den Spieler)
3. Auf den server befinden sich Hauptsächlich nur noch Hi Instanz Gilden anforderung an neue Members um aufgenommen zu werden min T5 oder 5tage die woche Raiden- Kleinere Gilden auf den Server schaffen nicht einmal richtig Kara was machen Wechsel auf nen anderen Server (100% Fehler von Spieler)

4.Grund der Spieler hat sich von seinen verhallten so derartig schlecht aufgefallen(Ninjaloot,umgangsforum usw) das ihm nichts anderes übrich blieb als auf nen server zu wechseln weil 90%der Leute mit ihm nichts mehr zu tun haben wollen (100%Fehler von den Spieler selber)

könnte dir noch einige Punkte liefern warum sogar ganze Gilde server wechseln.

achja einen Punkt habe ich vergessen

Ganze Gilde haben WoW den rücken gekehrt um am AoC Kostenpflichtigen Betatest teilzunehmen von 7Gilden die ich Kenne sind mittlerweile 5wieder auf den Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coup de grâce (28. August 2008)

wtiger78 schrieb:


> @xBloodyMary
> Auf deine Antw habe ich schon gewartet
> 
> Hmm Mal Logische Frage WARUM POSTEN HIER die Ex AoC Spieler?
> ...



Das ist meines Wissens in fast jedem _*offiziellen *_Spieleforum so.


----------



## Skelettron (28. August 2008)

@DrunkenChip, wie behämmert bist du denn?



> wtiger sorry, wenn ich jetzt rechtschreiblehrer spiele.
> 
> ein wenig sollte man schon drauf achten wie man schreibt.
> 
> ...




DU BIST OBER PEINLICH!!! Könnte jetzt deine ganzen Fehler anstreichen aber das schenke ich mir. Menschen mit Grösse schauen über solche Fehler hinweg. Was du gezeigt hast, hat damit allerdings nichts zutun. Sag nur Kleingeist!!!


----------



## wtiger78 (28. August 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> Das ist meines Wissens in fast jedem _*offiziellen *_Spieleforum so.



gebe ich dir recht du brauchst bei den Meisten einen Acc

aber bei den Meisten ist es auch üblich das auch wen dein Acc ausgelaufen/stillgelegt ist kannst du dennoch einen Zeitraum weiter im forum Posten bei WoW ist das 6monate als bs


----------



## hugly (28. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Tja. Wenn man nicht über den Tellerrand rausschauen kann, dann wird man wohl bei DaoC bleiben müssen...da gebe ich dir recht.



Warum gleich so persönlich? WoW hat doch eh fast jeder der hier mitliest zumindest mal getestet, ich auch. Und WAR Beta habe ich auch seit ner längeren Zeit. Ich hatte oben schon konkrete Argumente gebracht, das mit dem Tellerrand war imho ein Eigentor.


----------



## Pacster (28. August 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:


> Und noch mal nebenbei ... vielleicht sollten sich alle Blizzard-Fanboys mal an die Anfangszeiten von WOW erinnern. Tagelange Serverdowns - Fehler bis zum abwinken und ein Patch nach dem nächsten ... das war bei WOW so - dagegen hat man bei AOC relativ weniger Ausfallzeiten (ich jedenfalls nicht). Da stand übrigens auch nicht auf der Verpackung, das das Spiel eigentlich noch gar nicht marktreif ist ... nur mal so nebenbei.



Das Spiel war doch marktreif...die Server und die Verbindungen warens nur nicht. Aber die hat Blizz ja auch nicht verkauft... ;-)


@Hugly. Du hast mir gerade erklärt das man entweder AoC spielt oder zwangsweise bei DaoC bleiben muss wenn man PvP machen will. Diese Aussage lässt sich für mich leider nur mit einem extrem eingeschränkten Sichtfeld(sprich Tellerand) erklären....weil es gibt dort draußen massig MMORPGs mit PvP und Guild Wars(was offenbar eins der besten darin ist) hast du nichtmal angetestet. Persönlich war das bisher nicht...wobei ich es eigentlich persönlich nehme wenn Leute versuchen mich auf so lächerliche Weise für dumm zu verkaufen und dann ständig das Thema zu wechseln wenn sie aufgeflogen sind.


----------



## xBloodyMary (28. August 2008)

wtiger78 schrieb:


> @xBloodyMary
> Auf deine Antw habe ich schon gewartet
> 
> Hmm Mal Logische Frage WARUM POSTEN HIER die Ex AoC Spieler?
> ...



Oh Mann ... du bist ja echt eine tolle Nummer. Im Gegensatz zu Dir kann ich lesen. Wie kommst du denn auf den Gedanken, das ich ein Ex - AOC Spieler bin - im Gegenteil - ich habe WOW an den Nagel gehängt.

Und zu meiner Geschichte über den Bann .... ich habe nur weitergegeben, was der Blizzard Support mir zu meiner Anfrage zu dem mitgeteilt hat. Wahrscheinlich kam es denen komisch vor, das jemand mit einer Spielzeit von durchschnittlich 1,5 Stunden täglich auf einmal bis zu 18 Stunden spielt. Ich habe nicht behauptet, das dies bei allen Spielern so ist.


----------



## xBloodyMary (28. August 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> Aha, daher weht also der Wind.



Nee, daher weht der Wind nicht. Dieser Bann ist schon über 1 Jahr her und hat mich nicht mehr interessiert. Es war nur ein Beispiel, das nicht nur bei AOC mal ein ungerechter Bann ausgesprochen wird.

Jetzt mal ernsthaft ... ich kann mich bei WOW an viele dicke Fehler erinnern ... Bis heute (bzw. bis vor 4 Wochen) ist es immer wieder passiert, das man z.B. in einem BG in ein endloses Loch fällt. Dieser Fehler ist auch von Anfang an da - oder Gegner die 50 Meter neben dir stehen obwohl du grade im Nahkampf mit ihnen bist und diese dann auch nicht looten kannst etc. Aber wie gesagt - dies ist mir gar nicht mehr wichtig.
Ein wesentlicher Kritikpunkt und ein KO-Kriterium für mich ist der absolut fehlende Kontent bei WOW für Gelegenheitsspieler.
Außer sich extrem zu langweilen oder in diesen dämlichen BG's abzuhängen kann man als "nicht Powergamer" ab lvl 70 gar nichts mehr machen. 
Klar - ich könnte zum x-ten mal einen neuen Char anfangen .... aber da kann ich doch lieber ein neues Spiel nehmen. Abgesehen davon, hab ich gar nicht vorgehabt irgendwelche Vergleiche zu ziehen ... mich hat nur abgenervt, das jeder Honk sich berufen fühlt AOC in den Dreck zu ziehen. Welchen Sinn macht das denn???? Wird WOW dadurch besser oder fühlen die Leute sich dadurch ganz toll ..... Ich find's einfach nur sch...... Weil es mir das Spiel meiner Wahl miesmacht und das finde ich eigentlich nicht fair.


----------



## Coup de grâce (28. August 2008)

wtiger78 schrieb:


> gebe ich dir recht du brauchst bei den Meisten einen Acc
> 
> aber bei den Meisten ist es auch üblich das auch wen dein Acc ausgelaufen/stillgelegt ist kannst du dennoch einen Zeitraum weiter im forum Posten bei WoW ist das 6monate als bs



Immerhin kann man im AoC-Forum nach wie vor mit_lese_n - für mich ein steter Quell der Erheiterung zu beobachten, mit welchen Verrenkungen da "Krisenmanagement" betrieben wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nicht dass jetzt einer auf die Idee kommt, ich sei Katastrophentourist, aber ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hugly (28. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> @Hugly. Du hast mir gerade erklärt das man entweder AoC spielt oder zwangsweise bei DaoC bleiben muss wenn man PvP machen will. Diese Aussage lässt sich für mich leider nur mit einem extrem eingeschränkten Sichtfeld(sprich Tellerand) erklären....weil es gibt dort draußen massig MMORPGs mit PvP und Guild Wars(was offenbar eins der besten darin ist) hast du nichtmal angetestet. Persönlich war das bisher nicht...wobei ich es eigentlich persönlich nehme wenn Leute versuchen mich auf so lächerliche Weise für dumm zu verkaufen und dann ständig das Thema zu wechseln wenn sie aufgeflogen sind.



Keine Streitkultur, tsts.
Nein so steht das da nicht, ich brachte daoc als ein Beispiel, und habe mit einigem Aufwand (grob) beschrieben wie es da funktioniert.
Der Grund dafür war das in AOC Die Klassen nicht 1vs1 gebalanced sind.
Du schreibst nur zum widerholten Male "Du kennsts ja GW nicht" aber in wie weit es sich von "Alle auf den Heiler und schnellstmöglich umkloppen" unterscheidet, steht da nicht.
Und das mit dem dumm verkaufen stimmt so nicht, du stolperst einfach nur über deine eigenen Beiträge darüber, für dumm verkauft hab ich hier niemanden.


----------



## Coup de grâce (28. August 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:


> Ich find's einfach nur sch...... Weil es mir das Spiel meiner Wahl miesmacht und das finde ich eigentlich nicht fair.



Hör mal, du _musst _hier nicht mitlesen, ehrlich! Du könntest stattdessen das "Spiel deiner Wahl" ganz einfach auch spielen. Oder dich im offiziellen Forum verlustieren, dort wirst du dann weder offene noch versteckte Kritik zu Gesicht bekommen. Sind auch keine Miesmacher mehr dort, weil die ja schon alle gekündigt haben und nicht mehr schreiben dürfen.

Oder in anderen Worten: If you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen!


----------



## hugly (28. August 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> Hör mal, du _musst _hier nicht mitlesen, ehrlich!



Nuja, du weisst das Du damit praktisch die AOC User aus dem Forum hier rausschmeissen willst, obwohl es ein AOC Forum ist.


----------



## DrunkenChip (28. August 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:


> Ein wesentlicher Kritikpunkt und ein KO-Kriterium für mich ist der absolut fehlende Kontent bei WOW für Gelegenheitsspieler.
> Außer sich extrem zu langweilen oder in diesen dämlichen BG's abzuhängen kann man als "nicht Powergamer" ab lvl 70 gar nichts mehr machen.


sorry, das versteh ich nicht. ich habe sehr viele gelegenheitsspieler in meiner gilde.

erstmal zur definition des gelegenheitsspielers für mich:
- spielt im schnitt 1 - 2h am tag
- ist nicht jeden tag online
- hat gar nicht das ziel den highendcontent zu sehen

ca 50% meiner gilde bestehen aus solchen spielern und diese haben genügend in wow zu tun.

was tun sie nun, was du nicht kennst:
- gruppenquests
- 5er instanzen
- 10er instanzen
- ruf farmen bei fraktionen (als gelegenheitsspieler dauert das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- bg pvp
- arena
- open pvp
- einfach nur rumblödeln

der rest meiner spieler will mehr sehen. aber das heißt noch lange nicht, dass sie 4 - 5h pro tag online sind. ein guter teil raidet mount hyjal, blacktempel und sogar sunwell. dafür opfern sie zeit, aber nicht soviel wie ihr meint.

sie gehen ca 2 - 3 mal pro woche 3h pro raidtag raiden. sprich sage und schreibe ganze 6 - 9h pro woche in einen 25er raid. noch die 2 stündchen farmen dazu und man kommt auf 8 - 11h zeiteinsatz, damit man die 3 höchsten instanzen in wow raidet. wau müssen ja echte rl-versager sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn man was nicht gebacken bekommt oder nur neidisch auf andere ist, findet man schnell irgendwelche sinnlosen erklärungen um ein spiel schlecht zu machen.

ps: kennt wer zufällig saga of ryzom?
in dem spiel gibt es absolut keinen endgamecontent ... geschweige denn content beim leveln und dennoch macht das spiel sehr viel spass, wenn man mit den richtigen personen spielt und etwa einsatz zeigt.


----------



## Pacster (28. August 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:


> Nee, daher weht der Wind nicht. Dieser Bann ist schon über 1 Jahr her und hat mich nicht mehr interessiert. Es war nur ein Beispiel, das nicht nur bei AOC mal ein ungerechter Bann ausgesprochen wird.
> 
> Jetzt mal ernsthaft ... ich kann mich bei WOW an viele dicke Fehler erinnern ... Bis heute (bzw. bis vor 4 Wochen) ist es immer wieder passiert, das man z.B. in einem BG in ein endloses Loch fällt. Dieser Fehler ist auch von Anfang an da - oder Gegner die 50 Meter neben dir stehen obwohl du grade im Nahkampf mit ihnen bist und diese dann auch nicht looten kannst etc. Aber wie gesagt - dies ist mir gar nicht mehr wichtig.
> Ein wesentlicher Kritikpunkt und ein KO-Kriterium für mich ist der absolut fehlende Kontent bei WOW für Gelegenheitsspieler.
> ...




a) Der Fehler mit dem durch den Boden fallen, muss zwar wohl existieren aber ist mir als relativ häufigen BG-Spieler noch nie passiert. Wir wollen ja jetzt nicht jeden Bug der ein einziges mal bei jemandem aufgetreten ist bis ins geht nicht mehr aufblähen, oder?
b)Das mit dem Mob passiert häufiger mal und nervt auch etwas(vermutlich sogar der nervigste Bug im Spiel). Komischerweise scheint das nur bei Trash-Mobs zu passieren(und das auch nur alle paar Tage) und ich bin deshalb noch nie gestorben. Ärgerlich ist es nur um den Loot. Wobei wenn einem der Loot wichtig ist dann loggt man halt aus und wieder ein(dauert bei WoW ja nur ne Minute...bei AoC warens bei mir knappe 5) und schon liegt einem der tote Mob zu Füßen und man kann ihn looten. Muss man in der Situation eh häufig machen weil die zukünftigen Mobs sonst alle das gleiche Problem haben. Sowas ist bei AoC aber bestenfalls ein Luxusproblem...und bei WoW das schmlimmste auf das man treffen kann.
c)Jeder kann seine Meinung zu AoC äußern....erst recht wenn er auf Grund einer ziemlich unehrlichen Marketingstrategie Funcom sein Geld in den Rachen geworfen hat...oder sich irgendwann mal von AoC-Fanboys beleidigen lassen durfte nur weil er die Wahrheit über den Release-Status des Spiels sagt.
d)Es hält dich keiner davon ab das Spiel zu spielen. Wenn dir Kritik die Laune versaut dann muss an der Kritik wohl was dran sein denn sonst würde sie dich(bzw. dein Spielgefühl) ziemlich kalt lassen....
e) Es geht vielen ja nichtmal darum das WoW besser ist. Das wird ihnen nur ständig vorgeworfen(lustigerweise genau von den gleichen Leuten die vor dem AoC-Release immer geschrieben haben "AoC ist viel besser als WoW. World of Farmcraft ist Dreck und nur für Kinder". Das ist der Versuch den Bock zum Gärtner zu machen...).


----------



## Coup de grâce (28. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Nuja, du weisst das Du damit praktisch die AOC User aus dem Forum hier rausschmeissen willst, obwohl es ein AOC Forum ist.



Blödsinn! Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass er sich über die Flames hier nicht ärgern _muss_. Einerseits wird sich beschwert, dass den AoC-Fanboys hier ein scharfer Wind ins Gesicht bläst, andererseits hacken aber genau diese Leute lustig auf andere Games ein, nur um von den Problemen des Spiels "ihrer Wahl" abzulenken - und das teilweise mit den unsinnigsten Argumenten. Da sich buffed nun mal nicht ausschließlich an AoC-Spieler wendet, darf man sich im Gegenzug dann aber auch nicht über entsprechende Reaktionen beschweren. Die meisten hier haben mehr als ein MMO gespielt, man sollte also nicht versuchen, die anderen für dumm zu verkaufen.

Wen die so genannten Miesmacher hier also stören, der _muss _hier nicht aufschlagen, mehr hab ich nicht gesagt.


----------



## wtiger78 (28. August 2008)

xBloodyMary schrieb:


> Oh Mann ... du bist ja echt eine tolle Nummer. Im Gegensatz zu Dir kann ich lesen. Wie kommst du denn auf den Gedanken, das ich ein Ex - AOC Spieler bin - im Gegenteil - ich habe WOW an den Nagel gehängt.



Wer Lesen kann ist klar im vorteil habe ich geschrieben das du ein Ex AoC bist N E I N  es war auf dieses Forum Hier geschrieben das viele EX AoC spieler sind dazu gehöre auch ich
ich wurde 2 Mal von AoC gebannt das 1.Mal Weil ich der Gilden Architeckt war und mir die members von der gilde das Gold gaben zu diesen zeitpunkt waren wir eine 35mann/Frau starke Gilde wir wanderten von WoW zu AoC die Members gaben mir fast ihr gesammtes gold um die Gildenstadt aufzubauen.

was machte FC mein Acc wurde gebannt begründung da mein Char in kurzer zeit viel Gold hatte verdacht auf Bot nach viel hin und herr geschreibe zwischen FC und mir wurde mein Acc wieder freigeschalten ABER DAS GESAMMTE G WURDE VON MEINEN CHAR ENTFERNT.

den 2. und entgütltigen Bann Bekahm ich paar wochen später weil Ich zu sehr ihm öffentlichen Forum darüber Aufgeregt hatte das FC absulut nicht wirklich auf uns AoC spieler eigegangen ist.

nachdem der 4.von mir Ins Forum Gestellt aufreger über den Weg was FC einschlägt und nur die spieler abzockt war eines tages auf einmal mein Acc für immer gespert worden mit der Begründung auf die Eula Wiederholtes Fehlverhalten Ingame komisch ingame regte ich mich nicht so auf? aber anscheinend gehört das Forum zum Ingame verhaltzen dazu.

So aber den Vogel schoss FC dann noch ab.

Ich kaufte mir das Game glaubte durch meine Rosarote Brille was ich damals noch hatte die werden die Bugs noch ausgleichen und schloss darauf hin auch das 3monats abo ab

in wirklichkeit spielte ich das Freimonat+2wochen in der zeit war ich auch noch die 2wochen gebannt.

Auf meine anfrage ob ich zumindestens 2monate zurück erstattet bekommen weil 1monat habe ich ja schon angebrochen Kahm nur als antwor ein Klares NEIN

Mit bezug das FC dich aufgrund von Besonderen anlässen in bezug auf die AGB(Eula) und sie sich das geld einbehalten können.

ist aber noch nicht das letzte wort gesprochen in den fall Habe es meinen Rechtsschutz weitergegeben. (schaut aber schlecht aus)

da ich ja die unzensierte UK version hatten kann ich nicht auf die Fehlende Deutschsprachige AGB Pflicht zurückgreiffen.
da man in den Game ja eine zeit nach dem Kauf die möglichkeit gegeben wurde die AGB zu lesen kann ich max den Kaufpreis zurückerstatten da mir ja nur die möglichkeit gegeben war die AGBs zu lesen NACHDEM ich das Game gekauft hatte und ich mich mit den Kauf schon automatisch zugestimmt habe laut FC.

ist ne vergangene bzw noch laufende Geschichte.

MFG Tiger

Ps Wie geschrieben Wer lesen kann ist Klar in Vorteil 
Weil der satz mit Ex AoC Spieler war auf den Großteil Hier und in anderen AoC Foren(ausgenommen die von FC seite selber da nicht Möglich) und nicht auf dich selber bezogen


----------



## Pacster (28. August 2008)

hugly schrieb:


> Keine Streitkultur, tsts.
> Nein so steht das da nicht, ich brachte daoc als ein Beispiel, und habe mit einigem Aufwand (grob) beschrieben wie es da funktioniert.
> Der Grund dafür war das in AOC Die Klassen nicht 1vs1 gebalanced sind.
> Du schreibst nur zum widerholten Male "Du kennsts ja GW nicht" aber in wie weit es sich von "Alle auf den Heiler und schnellstmöglich umkloppen" unterscheidet, steht da nicht.
> Und das mit dem dumm verkaufen stimmt so nicht, du stolperst einfach nur über deine eigenen Beiträge darüber, für dumm verkauft hab ich hier niemanden.




Nein. Ich schreibe zum ersten Mal "Du kennst GW nicht"....aber hey....wieder ein netter Versuch. Fast so wie die Aussage das es 2002 nur 56k-Modems und kaum flatrates gab...dafür aber noch offiziell in DM gerechnet wurde. ;-)
Ich habe kein Interesse daran dich über Guild Wars aufzuklären weil du dich längst informiert hättest wenn dich irgendwas außerhalb deines Tellerands wirklich interessieren würde(schließlich gibt es das Spiel ja nicht erst seit gestern und es ist auch nicht erst seit gestern bekannt das es vermutlich das beste/am besten ausbalancierte PvP im MMORPG-Bereich besitzt). Da spar ich mir die Mühe.
Natürlich hast du niemanden für dumm verkauft....außer natürlich mit so ziemlich jeder Info die du über DaoC gepostet hast. Da reichte ein Besuch bei Wikipedia um zu erkennen das du nur Mist schreibst.

Und ja...du hast recht...ich habe gewonnen. Damit ist das Thema dann auch durch. Danke und viel Spass noch. ;-)


----------



## hugly (28. August 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Natürlich hast du niemanden für dumm verkauft....außer natürlich mit so ziemlich jeder Info die du über DaoC gepostet hast. Da reichte ein Besuch bei Wikipedia um zu erkennen das du nur Mist schreibst.
> Und ja...du hast recht...ich habe gewonnen. Damit ist das Thema dann auch durch. Danke und viel Spass noch. ;-)


Ahja, Du bist wieder auf keines der Argumente eingegangen, und wieder persönlich geworden.
Über daoc & Co, das war kein Mist, sondern einfach nur ein Beispiel für den Unterschied GruppenPVP und 1v1 PVP, da war kein Flame, NIX enthalten.

"Zur Anfangs Zeit von daoc war DSL noch recht selten."
Solche Aussagen sind weder Flames noch irgendwie so das es irgendwen beleidigen würde.

Aber es geht ja schon lange nicht mehr um das eigentliche Thema, ich gebs auf, hier hat keiner ein Interesse an sinnvollen Diskussionen über AOC, es sind einfach zu viele WoW Fanboys welche das Spiel und allgemeine MMO Möglichkeiten nicht wirklich kennen, und sich vor allem dafür auch nicht interessieren hier.

Armes Buffed.


----------



## wtiger78 (28. August 2008)

So nun zum Grund Thema hier.

gehn funcom die spieler aus ?

Wen FC sich nicht ändert Klares JA


MFG Tiger(Ex AoC Spieler)

Ps Das war nun der Letzte Forumseintrag betreff dieses Themas!!!!

Warum Weil ich erlich gesagt die Schnauze voll habe nur weil ich meine Meihnung zu dem Thema kuntmachte wurden meine Beiträge statt logisch zu beantworten
nur auf Rechtschreibfehler untersuch
auf Gramatik satzstellungen usw durforstet
mich Persöhlich Per PM beleidigt(wurde weitergeleitet)
Und um erlich zu sein das sind nur Paar Punkte das ich aufgelistet habe und das muss ich mir als 30Jähriger einfach nicht bieten lassen 

kk es sind auch normale menschen hier ihm Forum aber die kann man leider nur an einer Hand Abzählen.

PPs da ich im Verkauf arbeite weis ich genau das auch ein Kiddy Anteil im AoC sich befindet

1.Tag geschätzter 12-14 Jähriger kommt wird von mir abgewiesen da 18+  
paar std später Selber Kiddy mit Mutter  erklährung an die mutter über das Game beide ziehen ab Kiddy Trotzt
2.Tag Selbes Kind kommt mit Vater geht zu anderren Kolegen der händigt das Game am Vater aus.
das zum Thema 18+


PPPs Bin eigenlich mittlerweile Froh das mein Acc gebannt wurden wen ich mir so anschauen was hier im Forum und per PM die Pro AoC gamer so ablassen und die mir eventuel im Game übern weg gelaufen währen. 
Hätte da GM anfragen gehabt ihnen wurden von Spieler vorgeworfen sie haben xxxxxx gemacht.(aus Rache weil ich ihm im PvP offters gekillt habe als er mich aus aus rachen sich schnell was einfallen lassen und GM anschreiben)
kk hatte ich im WoW Bg auch schon weil ich mit meinen BM Jäger einen Schurken in WS 15mal gekillt habe und er es nicht geschafft hatte mich down zu klopfen(zuerst beleidigung mit nen lvl1 char und dann nach ner std fragt mich ein GM ob ich ein Farmbot seih 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wie geschrieben viel spass noch hier im Forum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (28. August 2008)

wtiger78 schrieb:


> So nun zum Grund Thema hier.


Namaste
Kann deinen Frust verstehn. Geht mir ja genauso, größtenteils aus den selben Gründen.
Aber ich lasse mich nicht Mundtod machen. 

Also überleg es dir noch mal.

Neben den beleidigende PN's bekomm ich aber auch viele positive Rückmelundungen.


----------



## trolldich (28. August 2008)

der hauptgrund ist das failcom zuviel wollte aber nur zuviel mogelpackungen geschafft hat 

inovative steuerung - was ist den bitteschön an einer playstation steuerung die auf den pc übertragen wurde inovativ
level 80 - nur eine pr aktion , bei aoc könnt ihr jetzt schon lvl 80 werden inhalte haben wir zwar nur für 30 aber was solls 
blut und sex - ok ab 18 und die kämpfe sind blutig , die frauen kann man auf oben ohne rumlaufen lassen soweit so gut nur wozu ist in tortage ein portell  wen man nicht mal rein kann . selbst in moorowind gabs ein portell mit sexvideo , muss ja kein porno sein .
klettern - ich dachte am anfang wirklich "geil kann man endlich frei in der landschaft rummklettern" . nö 3 kletterpunkte und das wars , die 4 vorgegebene wegstrecken konnte man nicht verlassen . wirlich super 

von daher eine zu hohe erwartungshaltung erzeugt die nicht erfüllt werden konnte


----------



## J4ger (29. August 2008)

Hach ja, das artet ja ganz schön aus hier!

Ich hab jetzt glaub ich alles gelesen, von dem dass meiste jedoch nicht wirklich lesenswert war.
Wurde sogar als WOW-kiddy beschimpft, nur weil ich nen dummen Spruch mit Eiern abgelassen hab...o.k. wenn man alles 
so ernst nimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Fazit ist, das die meisten scheinbar seit Wochen/Monaten kein AOC mehr spielen und ohne das Wissen über die bis dato
erfolgten Patches einfach drauf los brabbeln wie schlecht alles ist. Nun gut, ich trage keine rosa Brille, habe von Diablo, über 
Oblivion, die Guild Wars Reihe, WOW, Warhammer 40k und was sonst noch so in meinen Regalen steht einiges gezockt und
muss sagen AOC gefällt mir zur Zeit eben am besten. Auch mit seinen Macken und Fehlern, die über kurz ausgemerzt werden. 
Wir reden bei AOC schließlich über ein Game das erst wenige Monate (meine 2 oder 3) alt ist. 
Das einige Leute auch abgewandert sind, weil sie sich durch versprochende aber noch fehlende Inhalte betrogen fühlen kann ich 
sehr gut verstehen. Aber ich habe noch nie das geglaubt was mir ein Spilehersteller versprochen hat. 
Zahlreiche Fehlkäufe zeugen von der Richtigkeit meines Denkens und deshalb bin ich auch noch nicht von einem Spiel enttäuscht 
worden und kann jedes Spiel erst mal geniessen ohne zu mosern das dies oder jenes fehlt.
Wenn mir das Game nicht liegt stehts in ebay oder wird an Freunde verschenkt, die mehr Freude daran haben.
Also habt eure Meinung und steht dazu....doch hört auf Meinungen und Vorfälle (Banns wegen des Verdacht von Exploits, Goldkäufen usw.) 
von anderen zur Bestätigung eurer Meinung zu zitieren oder heran zu ziehen. 
Denn es kann sein das Leute zu unrecht gebannt wurden (wie es in so vielen Games passiert ist und passiert - auch in WOW als eins der bekanntesten) aber ganz sicher hat es bei einigen auch einen guten Grund. 
Und solange es Leute gibt die Schummeln, werden auch immer andere darunter leiden. 
Ein Beispiel ist CS wo einem ständig unterstellt wird das man cheatet, nur weil man eben besser ist als andere.
Oder eben mein Lieblings Game COD4, wo ich mir täglich das geflame anhören darf...wäh du cheatest, buh mach Wallhack aus, 
.... bla bla bla. Tja es gibt sie eben doch die Bewegungs-Legastheniker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nipples (29. August 2008)

> MFG Tiger
> 
> Ps Wie geschrieben Wer lesen kann ist Klar in Vorteil



Ich wäre dir sehr verbunden, wenn dieses von dir "Geschriebene" nächstes Mal etwas Struktur und eine korrekte Rechtschreibung enthalten würde. Du kannst nicht erwarten, dass ein derartiges Kauderwelsch verstanden wird. Nicht viele Leuten haben Lust, jeden Satz dreimal durchzulesen.


----------



## augustinermü (29. August 2008)

gehn funcom die spieler aus ?

und im Winter kommen alle wieder.

egal zu welchem spiel.!!!

aber macht so weiter.

Denn du bist Deutschland ( + - paar andere).


----------



## Bighawk1974 (29. August 2008)

Moin Moin

ich weiß nicht ob FC wirklich die Spieler ausgehen. Ich habe auch AOC gekündigt. Ich finde die Politik von FC nicht gerad förderlich. Ich wurde 2 gebannt. Einmal weil ich im Spiel zuviel Gold hatte und ein weiteres mal da ich mich im Forum mal etwas kritsch über die Kundenpolitik geäußert habe. Als ich einen Tag nachdem ich den Beitrag ins Forum ins Spiel wollte kam ich nicht mehr ins Spiel. Begründung warum ich gebannt wurden bin das zweites mal war ich, da ich mich im Spiel daneben Benommen habe. Ich wurde zwar noch einigen E-Mails wieder entbannt, aber ich habe auf sowas keine Lust mehr.

Sicherlich wird FC einige Spieler halten können, die das Spiel auch weiterhin gut finden und spielen werden. AOC wird nicht sterben, nur den ganzen großen Wurf den FC haben wollte, werden sie wohl nicht erreichen. Dazu hat FC eine Fragwürdige Kundenpolitik. Und Spieltechnis müssen sie noch immer viel nach Patchen um das versprochende was zum Spielrelase gesagt haben auch wirklichkeit werden zulassen!!


----------



## makkaal (29. August 2008)

> Das einige Leute auch abgewandert sind, weil sie sich durch versprochende aber noch fehlende Inhalte betrogen fühlen kann ich
> sehr gut verstehen. Aber ich habe noch nie das geglaubt was mir ein Spilehersteller versprochen hat.  [...]
> Wenn mir das Game nicht liegt stehts in ebay oder wird an Freunde verschenkt, die mehr Freude daran haben.
> Also habt eure Meinung und steht dazu....doch hört auf Meinungen und Vorfälle [...]
> von anderen zur Bestätigung eurer Meinung zu zitieren oder heran zu ziehen.



Amen! Letztlich laufen viele Posts der Kategorie "Ich finde Spiel X scheiße, weil *sülz*" auf diesen Hintergrund hinaus - reine Bestätigungserhascherei. Aus irgendeinem Grund müssen diese Leute sich von anderen unterstützt fühlen, so als ob es ihnen nicht reichen würde, eine eigene Meinung aufzubauen - nein, diese eigene Meinung müssen auch andere teilen, sonst ist sie nichts wert!

Und ja, FC gehen tatsächlich die Spieler aus: Von rund 800.000 verkauften Spielkopien sind nach drei (vier?) Monaten nur noch 415.000 Spieler mit aktivem Account übrig. Bugs, verballerte Features (und nicht gehaltene Versprechen), Mangel an High End Content (der PvP Patch sei noch immer nicht aufgespielt...) hätten die Spieler fortgetrieben bzw. nicht gehalten.

[Quelle: GameStar 10/08, S. 12, Kolumne "Massensterben" von Fabian Siegismund - Anm.: Der Mann spielt übrigens noch.]

Ich persönlich habe AoC auch ausprobiert und aus einem ganz banalen Grund aufgehört: Mir hat das Spiel keinen Spaß gemacht.
Es ist schick, es waren tolle Ideen drin, es spielte sich recht flüssig und die Welt ist schneidig aufgebaut mit vielen Details (wenn man die generelle Instanzierung mag). 
Einer der wichtigsten Gründe für mich:
Von einem Spiel mit Lizenz im Hintergrund erwarte ich aber, dass es sinnvoll in die Hintergrundgeschichte eingebaut wird.
Das war bei AoC in meinen Augen nicht der Fall, wenn ich mir ansehe, *warum* überhaupt (geschichtlich betrachtet) überhaupt PvP betrieben wird/werden kann.
Da ich nicht ködern möchte, umreiße ich kurz, was ich meine:
Aquilonien ist im Krieg mit den Pikten und Toth-Amons Armee, bzw. wird davon bedroht. Also öffnet König Conan die Grenzbereiche zur Bevölkerung, um die Grenzen zu festigen. Klarer Hintergrund dazu: Darum dürfen Spieler Festungen übernehmen und errichten. Warum also, zur Hölle, sollten sich Mitglieder eines Reiches, das von außen bedroht wird, also untereinander lediglich aus Neid um die schönen Burgen die Gesichter einschlagen?
Mit dem Hintergrundwissen, dass ein solches Verhalten unausweichlich das weichwerden der Verteidigung des Reichs mit sich zieht, empfand ich das PvP/GvG als als grässlich oberflächlich in die Lizenz eingebettet.
Das hat mir einen so massiven Faktor an Spaß geraubt, dass ich das Spiel schön wieder in die Packung gelegt hab.

Aber wie gesagt - nur weil mir so etwas wichtig ist und mir das Spiel daher keinen Spaß gemacht hat, kann ich sehr gut verstehen, weshalb jemand dennoch sagt, dass ihm so etwas egal ist und er Freude am zocken hat.

Und da ich denke, dass es nicht-/ex-AoC Spielern sowas von wumpe sein kann, was FC mit ihrem schönen Spiel so macht und wieviele es warum noch spielen, halte ich diesen Thread auch für ausgesprochen sinnfrei.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (29. August 2008)

insert{$AoCFanboy} ich würd ja auch gerne ein paar beleidigende FlamePMs haben ^^

Fakt ist folgendes:
1. Funcom konnte zu Beginn nicht einmal annährend halten was versprochen wurde
2. Spieler werden gebannt oder mit Zeitstrafen im Forum versehen wenn sie es wagen Kritik zu äußern (mir passiert als ich noch aktiv war)
3. Funcom geht in keinem einzigen Schritt auf den User zu sondern legt eine Arroganz und Ignoranz an den Tag die selbst bei Blizzard zu keinem Zeitpunkt vorkam.
4. Das Game ist schlichtweg einfach nicht fertig und benötigt eigentlich noch gute 6 Monate Entwicklungszeit
5. Was die Zahlen angeht muss man abwarten ob AoC zwischen WAR und WoW zerrieben wird nach dem katastrophalen Verhalten.


Nachtrag:
Ich hatte persönlich gehofft. dass das Klima in AoC wegen der FSK Grenze und dem Auftreten von Funcom angenehmer sein wird, im Grunde ist es aber in Game zu meiner Zeit noch weit schlimmer gewesen als in WoW mit den ganzen FlameKiddies, Gankern etc. Auf WoW PvP Servern ist es ja normal das man umgehauen wird von 60ern / 70ern aber bei AoC machten sich die "higher Levels" scheinbar sogar die Mühe extra in Low Gebiete zu laufen nur damit sie ein paar chancenlose Leute umhauen, campen und flamen können. 
Der Chat erinnerte mich meist an Grundschule oder vlt Hauptschule und ein altersentsprechendes Niveau konnte man nicht erkennen. Würde der Jugendschutz mal richtig durchgreifen in dem Game würden da einige Accounts mehr wegfallen von kleinen Kiddies.


----------



## Niko78 (29. August 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> insert{$AoCFanboy} ich würd ja auch gerne ein paar beleidigende FlamePMs haben ^^
> 
> Fakt ist folgendes:
> 1. Funcom konnte zu Beginn nicht einmal annährend halten was versprochen wurde
> ...



Zu deinem Nachtrag: Auch bei AoC gibt es keine Altersgrenze und eher bescheiden gedacht wenn jemand dachte das dem so sei. ^^ Der Jugendschutz wird umgangen, denn dann würde man ja nochmals xxx-Accounts verlieren. 
Funcom kannst mit dem Spruch vergleichen: viel Wind und nichts dahinter. War ja schon eine Qual dieses ewige Verschieben und dann schmeisst man halt ein Spiel auf den Markt welches in der Alpha/Beta-Phase ist. Hauptsache die Kassa stimmt beim Verkauf und ... hinter mir die Sinflut ^^ ... auch so ein Spruch.
Ich sage jetzt nicht das die da nichts mehr verbessern werden, sondern das sie einfach nie und nimmer was gelernt haben. 
Vom Markt wird es nicht verschwinden, aber auch nicht der Hit sein der es sein wollte.


----------



## Gloinros (30. August 2008)

Wenn ich doch eher das gelesen hätte... dann hätt ich die 50&#8364; sparen können. 

Was mich wirklich schockiert ist die Tatsache das anscheinen so viele gebannt werden (wenn ich mir vorstelle mein 40+ Char würde gebannt werden- ich würde flippen)

Weitere Punkte sind die mich an dem Game nerven:
-	Vorgegebene Laufwege - bitte, ich bin in einem MMO und wenn man schon mit &#8222;Entdecken&#8220; wirbt dann sollte die Welt schon mindestens frei begehbar sein.

-	Das Kampfsystem... gut am Anfang ist es ja noch toll - mal etwas anderes. Aber auf die dauer nervt es einfach nur.

-	Keine Transparenz wenn ich ein Item anlege, will ich wissen wo ich dran bin. Dazu kommt noch das dass Interface bzw. die Beschreibungen nicht 100% übersetzt sind.

-	Man wird Quasi genötigt eine bestimmt Quest zu absolvieren und wenn ich in einem MMO gezwungen werde etwas zu tun damit ich das Spiel überhaupt weiterspielen kann geht eben ne menge Motivation flöten.


Im Großen und Ganzen ist AoC ne richtig dicke und fette Mogelpackung und eigentlich noch tief in der Beta.

Sicher ich bin ein AoC-Noob mein Char kommt nicht aus Tortage raus aber das ist meine Meinung die ich mir über AoC bilden KONNTE. FC schreckt seine Kunden derart ab das sie es nicht anders verdienen als in der Versenkung zu verschwinden.

Ich bin mir sicher das ich nicht der einzige AoC-Neuling bin der über das Game so denkt bzw. solche Eindrücke vermittelt bekommt.


----------



## Forfait (30. August 2008)

Gloinros schrieb:


> Wenn ich doch eher das gelesen hätte... dann hätt ich die 50€ sparen können.
> 
> Was mich wirklich schockiert ist die Tatsache das anscheinen so viele gebannt werden (wenn ich mir vorstelle mein 40+ Char würde gebannt werden- ich würde flippen)
> 
> ...




lol noch nicht mal aus Tortage raus und redet daher als ober er schon 80 ist, solche Typen bringen mich einfach zum schmunzeln.
Am besten der Spruch: "Das Kampfsystem... gut am Anfang ist es ja noch toll - mal etwas anderes.Aber auf die dauer nervt es einfach nur."
 Ich glaube kaum dass du das beurteilen kannst, wenn du noch in Tortage bist...

Wenn du nämlich über Tortage hinaus würdest kommen, würdest du sehn, dass dich durchaus niemand zwingt ne Quest zu erledigen oder du vorgebene Laufwege hast, na ja aber gross ein Urteil bilden wollen...
neben sachlicher Krtitk gibt es hier halt auch viele Nach- und Dummschwätzer!


----------



## Gloinros (30. August 2008)

Forfait schrieb:


> lol noch nicht mal aus Tortage raus und redet daher als ober er schon 80 ist, solche Typen bringen mich einfach zum schmunzeln.
> Am besten der Spruch: "Das Kampfsystem... gut am Anfang ist es ja noch toll - mal etwas anderes.Aber auf die dauer nervt es einfach nur."
> Ich glaube kaum dass du das beurteilen kannst, wenn du noch in Tortage bist...
> 
> ...



Was bist du den für einer? Habe ich nicht gesagt, dass ich mich zu den AoC-Noobs zähle und dies meine ERSTEN Eindrücke waren? Schön und gut wenn das Game jenseits der 20 "besser" wird aber was bringt es mir wenn ich mich bis dahin hinqualen muss? Aber immer nur schön draufhaun anstatt das Organ zwischen seinen Ohren zu benutzen...

Hier müsste von den Admins mal aufgräumt werden... was sich einige User hier rausnehmen ist wirklich nimmer Normal.


----------



## Hexacoatl (30. August 2008)

Habt Ihr Euch schon mal darüber gedanken gemacht, das es durchaus Manager bei EA geben könnte, die sich den Kopf darüber zerbrechen welche Strategien zu höchstmöglichem finanziellem Erfolg führen, ohne das hierbei der Ruf von EA unter einem relevanten Imageverlust leiden muss?

Stellt Euch für einen Moment vor, Ihr habt zwei vielversprechende MMORPG´s auf der Entwicklungsliste, beide zielen auf den gleichen Kundenstamm ab und beide nutzen eine relativ vielversprechende Lizenz. Stellt Euch weiterhinn vor, das eines der beiden Spiele somit mit möglichst geringem Verlust abgestoßen werden soll und der günstigste Weg um dies zu bewerkstelligen ist der, das man einfach das Spiel halbwegs hinnfriemelt um es dann als Vollversion mit entsprechendem Hype an die Spielergemeinschaft zu verhökern. So minimieren sich die Verluste enorm, die geprellten Kunden kaufen sich das nächste PvP-Lastige MMORPG und alles wird gut, für EA. Ausserdem gibt es bestimmt immer noch genug Abonennten für AoC damit sich dieses Machwerk wie von selbst finanziert und gleichzeitig den angestrebten Kundenstamm von WAR nicht zu sehr gefährdet. Firmenstrategien auf kosten der Spielerschaft sind nunmal ein Teil des Big Buisiness. Der Ruf wird auch nicht nennenswert geschädigt, da erstens die Spieler als Gemeinschaft schnell vergessen und zweitens der ganze Hype um WAR und der vorraussichtliche Erfolg des Spieles eben diesen sanieren werden. Tatsächlich ist das was bleibt ein bitterer Nachgeschmack, welcher hoffentlich mehr Opfern solcher Firmenpolitik in Erinnerung bleiben wird als EA errechnet haben mag (Warum sollte sich EA aus dem Mythik-Logo sonst wieder entfernen nachdem diese mit viel Promborium zusammengefügt wurden? Nur zum Beispiel.).


----------



## Kira-kun (30. August 2008)

Was hat jetzt bitte EA mit Age of Conan zu tun? Oo
Das Spiel kommt von Funcom und diese stehen unter den Fittichen von Eidos, ned EA.


@ Topic

Ja AoC wird noch ettliche Spieler verlieren und nein, 100k Abos reichen nicht aus um AoC erfolgreich am
Markt zu halten, dafür hat es bereits zuviele Kosten verursacht.

Ich persönlich gehe davon aus, dass die Server im kommenden Jahr dicht gemacht werden.
Der Release von AoC war einzig dafür da, aus diesem Projekt nicht mit zu massiven Verlusten rauszugehen.

Ein neues MMO steht eh schon auf Funcoms Plan und wenn man sieht das AoC nach 3 Monaten!! immernoch
verbuggter und Content mäßig hinter dem BETA Warhammer steht, kann mans vergessen das sich dieses Spiel
nochmal erholt.

Das zeigt ja auch der GC Auftritt welcher wirklich erbärmlich war von Funcomund einem verdeutlicht hat, das man
noch laaaange auf Endgame Content oder auch PvP warten darf.

Hardcore Conan Fans bleiben evtl. noch übrig, aber die Masse die einfach nur nen Fantasy MMO spielen wird, hat
schon lange mit AoC abgeschlossen und freut sich auf Warhammer oder ist wieder zurück bei WoW, HdrO usw.


----------



## mattenowie (30. August 2008)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Euch schon mal darüber gedanken gemacht, das es durchaus Manager bei EA geben könnte, die sich den Kopf darüber zerbrechen welche Strategien zu höchstmöglichem finanziellem Erfolg führen, ohne das hierbei der Ruf von EA unter einem relevanten Imageverlust leiden muss?
> 
> Stellt Euch für einen Moment vor, Ihr habt zwei vielversprechende MMORPG´s auf der Entwicklungsliste, beide zielen auf den gleichen Kundenstamm ab und beide nutzen eine relativ vielversprechende Lizenz. Stellt Euch weiterhinn vor, das eines der beiden Spiele somit mit möglichst geringem Verlust abgestoßen werden soll und der günstigste Weg um dies zu bewerkstelligen ist der, das man einfach das Spiel halbwegs hinnfriemelt um es dann als Vollversion mit entsprechendem Hype an die Spielergemeinschaft zu verhökern. So minimieren sich die Verluste enorm, die geprellten Kunden kaufen sich das nächste PvP-Lastige MMORPG und alles wird gut, für EA. Ausserdem gibt es bestimmt immer noch genug Abonennten für AoC damit sich dieses Machwerk wie von selbst finanziert und gleichzeitig den angestrebten Kundenstamm von WAR nicht zu sehr gefährdet. Firmenstrategien auf kosten der Spielerschaft sind nunmal ein Teil des Big Buisiness. Der Ruf wird auch nicht nennenswert geschädigt, da erstens die Spieler als Gemeinschaft schnell vergessen und zweitens der ganze Hype um WAR und der vorraussichtliche Erfolg des Spieles eben diesen sanieren werden. Tatsächlich ist das was bleibt ein bitterer Nachgeschmack, welcher hoffentlich mehr Opfern solcher Firmenpolitik in Erinnerung bleiben wird als EA errechnet haben mag (Warum sollte sich EA aus dem Mythik-Logo sonst wieder entfernen nachdem diese mit viel Promborium zusammengefügt wurden? Nur zum Beispiel.).



stell du dir mal einen moment vor in dem nicht ea sondern funcom, die wie mein vorposter schon geschrieben hatte zu eidos gehören, aoc entwickelt hatte und somit es ea relativ egal ist was mit aoc passiert.

das währe eine wirklich merkwürdige welt. aber man gut das du uns nun mitgeteilt hast wieso in der realen welt ea nun versucht aoc so schmerzlos wie möglich abzustossen.

herzlichen dank für dein wissen und das du dieses mit uns geteilt hast.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (30. August 2008)

EA=666 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shainara (30. August 2008)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Euch schon mal darüber gedanken gemacht, das es durchaus Manager bei EA geben könnte, die sich den Kopf darüber zerbrechen welche Strategien zu höchstmöglichem finanziellem Erfolg führen, ohne das hierbei der Ruf von EA unter einem relevanten Imageverlust leiden muss?
> 
> Stellt Euch für einen Moment vor, Ihr habt zwei vielversprechende MMORPG´s auf der Entwicklungsliste, beide zielen auf den gleichen Kundenstamm ab und beide nutzen eine relativ vielversprechende Lizenz. Stellt Euch weiterhinn vor, das eines der beiden Spiele somit mit möglichst geringem Verlust abgestoßen werden soll und der günstigste Weg um dies zu bewerkstelligen ist der, das man einfach das Spiel halbwegs hinnfriemelt um es dann als Vollversion mit entsprechendem Hype an die Spielergemeinschaft zu verhökern. So minimieren sich die Verluste enorm, die geprellten Kunden kaufen sich das nächste PvP-Lastige MMORPG und alles wird gut, für EA. Ausserdem gibt es bestimmt immer noch genug Abonennten für AoC damit sich dieses Machwerk wie von selbst finanziert und gleichzeitig den angestrebten Kundenstamm von WAR nicht zu sehr gefährdet. Firmenstrategien auf kosten der Spielerschaft sind nunmal ein Teil des Big Buisiness. Der Ruf wird auch nicht nennenswert geschädigt, da erstens die Spieler als Gemeinschaft schnell vergessen und zweitens der ganze Hype um WAR und der vorraussichtliche Erfolg des Spieles eben diesen sanieren werden. Tatsächlich ist das was bleibt ein bitterer Nachgeschmack, welcher hoffentlich mehr Opfern solcher Firmenpolitik in Erinnerung bleiben wird als EA errechnet haben mag (Warum sollte sich EA aus dem Mythik-Logo sonst wieder entfernen nachdem diese mit viel Promborium zusammengefügt wurden? Nur zum Beispiel.).



Hossa, da hab ich jetzt aber mal geil abgelacht... Geile Theorie. 
Frei nach dem Motto: Egal ob Madrid oder Mailand - Hauptsache Italien!


----------



## Quayjin (31. August 2008)

Natürlich!


----------



## Dodelik (1. September 2008)

AoC wird mit sicherheit noch ein gutes Spiel, leider viel zu spät.

Und Aoc mit Hellgate London zu vergleichen ist wohl ein Witz.
Ok AoC hat seine Fehler, aber Hellgate London ist ein einziger Fehler.
Und nichtmal bei Hellgate wurd soviel geflamt wie hier über AoC obwohl die Probleme von AoC im vergleich winzig
sind.

Und nur so nebenbei, ich hab sowas schonmal erlebt von Funcom.
Das ein Spiel / Addon viel zu früh veröffentlicht wird.

Damals haben die auch noch die kurve bekommen, mal schauen wie es bei AoC weitergeht.
Wobei es mit dem release von WAR noch schwerer werden wird die verlorenen Kunden zurückzubekommen.



Tjo Funcom.

Hoffentlich rollen bei euch Köpfe.
Ist mir absolut unverständlich wie man so dumm sein kann.
Aber wer ein vielversprechendes Spiel so vermurkst, hat es nicht besser verdiehnt.

Unglaublich wie ne Spielefirma die schon jahrelang Erfahrung mit MMORPGs hat solche Fehler begehen kann.


PS:
Übrigends hat Conan seinen Account mittlerweile auch auf eis gelegt -.-

PPS: 
Spiele von Funcom sind wie Wein.
Je älter, desdo besser:-)


----------



## Fischeropoulos (1. September 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> AoC wird mit sicherheit noch ein gutes Spiel, leider viel zu spät.
> 
> Und Aoc mit Hellgate London zu vergleichen ist wohl ein Witz.
> Ok AoC hat seine Fehler, aber Hellgate London ist ein einziger Fehler.
> ...




Abwarten bezüglich Warhammer, denn wenn man sich mal in aller Ruhe die Beta-Threads anschaut, dann sieht man auch schnell das dort einiges im Argen liegt. Die Kampfanimationen sind Mangelhaft, das Kampfsystem ist nicht ausgereift und hier liegt der Fokus klar auf PvP. Wird es dann dort auch so kommen das alle jammern wiel man keinen PvE Content mehr bekommt? Sicher werden einige wechseln und diese werden dann wieder wechseln und wieder. Was man aus einem Spiel macht liegt auch an einem selbst, denn wenn man einen Raid machen möchte, dann sollte man auch seinen Arsch hochbekommen und den organisieren. Das Spiel meldet sich nicht bei einem und sagt "hey, Lust auf nen Raid, warte ich mache mal einen auf" nein, dass muss man selber machen und schon kann man Spaß haben.

Ich verstehe auch die Personen nicht die WoW scheiße finden, dann aber zu Warhammer gehen, denn in Sachen Design ist Warhammer echt grauselig und absolut vergleichbar, es gibt null Innovationen.


----------



## neon1705 (1. September 2008)

bitt eschließt diesen thema endlich ab es ist ja nichtmehr zum aushalten hier ständig diese AOC whiner

DANN SPIELT ES DOCH NICHT UND BESCHÄFTIGT EUCH AUCH NICHT DAMIT WENS EUCH NICHT GEFÄLLT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da bekomme ich halsadern so groß wie fahrradschläuche


----------



## Dentus (1. September 2008)

Hamm-er schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch die Personen nicht die WoW scheiße finden, dann aber zu Warhammer gehen, denn in Sachen Design ist Warhammer echt grauselig und absolut vergleichbar, es gibt null Innovationen.



Wenn ich sowas lese wird mir schlecht. 

Wo war bei AoC die Innovation? - Alles was Innovativ sein sollte...war und IST verbuggt!
Wo ist im WoW-Addon die Innovation? - Quests, PvP und Istanzen bleiben genau so wie gehabt, sehen nur anders aus. Innovativ ist das ich im PvP jetzt fliegen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn WAR das hält was sie ankündigen (das wird man sehen, brauch man nicht wirklich drüber diskutieren jetzt), dann stecken da einige Innovationen drinne.
Design halte ich für zweitrangig, wer WoW gespielt hat, darf sich nicht über Grafik beschweren und MMO's sind nunmal keine Singleplayer Spiele.


----------



## Pacster (1. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese wird mir schlecht.
> 
> Wo war bei AoC die Innovation? - Alles was Innovativ sein sollte...war und IST verbuggt!
> Wo ist im WoW-Addon die Innovation? - Quests, PvP und Istanzen bleiben genau so wie gehabt, sehen nur anders aus. Innovativ ist das ich im PvP jetzt fliegen kann
> ...





Jo...Innovationen steckten auch in der Ankündigung von AoC. Bei Wotlk sind sie zwar kleiner(und es gibt da etliche kleine. Egal ob es jetzt das glyphensystem, das runensystem des DK, das open-pvp-gebiet oder verschiedene neue Spells und questreihen sind. Das sind alles Innovationen, die man dann wohl früher oder später ähnlich in anderen Spielen auch sehen wird...denn was bei WoW funktioniert, funktioniert überall weil keine andere Community so damit beschäftigt ist jedes kleine schlupfloch auszunutzen)...aber dafür funktionieren sie auch. ;-)


----------



## Theroas (1. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Wenn WAR das hält was sie ankündigen ... dann stecken da einige Innovationen drinne.



Richtig, wenn sie z.B. die Kollisionsabfrage gut umsetzen, dann wäre das im Bereich Mainstream-MMORPG eine Innovation.


----------



## DrunkenChip (1. September 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Richtig, wenn sie z.B. die Kollisionsabfrage gut umsetzen, dann wäre das im Bereich Mainstream-MMORPG eine Innovation.


haben sie aber nicht ^^

einzig bei belagerungen direkt an den toren vielleicht. aber sonst kannst das kollisionsabfragesystem knicken.

aoc hat auch kollisionabfrage ... aber nützt dir da auch nichts, wenn du es nicht richtig einsetzen kannst.

zum einen können bei beiden spielen die fernkämpfer über die nahkämpfer hinweg ballern und zum anderen können die nahkämpfer locker flockig um die tanks drumrum laufen, da meistens genug platz ist.

um deine heiler in aoc bzw. warhammer zu schützen per stellungsspiel ... musst du die heiler hinter wänden verbergen -> sichtlinien kampf so wie es schon in wow gang und gebe ist.

eine mauer aus tanks und dahinter die fernkämpfer wird nicht helfen, weil du da ca 50 - 60% der gruppe tanks brauchst dann ca 10 - 15% fernkampf dds und rest heiler. sowas wirst aber kaum aufbauen können, da viel zu wenige tanks und heiler spielen werden. du brauchst aber soviele heiler und tanks, damit zum einen die tanks doch irgendwie die nahkämpfer abblocken können und zum anderen die heiler sich selber noch gegenseitig hochheilen können gegen die fernkämpfer.

es gibt nur ein paar engstellen wo man so die kollisionsabfrage benutzen kann, damit es funktioniert.


----------



## Proximo (1. September 2008)

Ich fand die Ideen und Quests von AoC sehr witzig... auch die Sprachausgabe bei Questtexten ist eine echte inovation gewesen. Leider hält die Fassade nicht lange und schnell bemerkt man auch dass die Spielewelten, welche wie die Flicken eins Flickenteppich aneinandergekettet sind, sich anfühlen wie Schuhschachteln. Auch reicht es ja nicht so winzige Gebiete zum machen, nein man muß die noch x-fach instanzieren.

So Sätze wie "Heute gegen wir die Gildenstadt der Gilde XY Stufe 2 im Gebiet Z angreifen" mit der Gegenfrage "welche Instanz?" kann es wirklich nur bei AoC geben...

Ich fand diese Instanzierung aber auch Enge am bedrückensten vom ganzen Spiel... und genau das ist etwas das sich mit großer Sicherheit nicht ändern wird. Der Abbau von Ressourcen ist nebenbei noch genau so langweilig wie der Bau von Gildenstädten wo man seine gesammelten Ressourcen eigendlich nur in komische Steinblöcke einfüllt und wartet dass da ein Gebäude entsteht. AoC hätte sicher Potential gehabt... aber meiner Meinung nach ist es jetzt einfach zu spät die grundlegenden Fehler von AoC noch zu korrigieren.

Tote soll man ruhen lassen^^ dazu gehört leider auch ein scheintotes MMOG wie AoC

MFG Proximo


----------



## etmundi (1. September 2008)

falscher Fred


----------



## etmundi (1. September 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> PPS:
> Spiele von Funcom sind wie Wein.
> Je älter, desdo besser:-)




Namaste
aber nur von Anfang an gute Weine werden durch Lagerung noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (1. September 2008)

Also ich hab mich mal umgehört, und kann statistisch gesehen nur aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen. 

Mein Freundeskreis und ich haben damals gemeinsam begonnen AoC zu spielen, wir waren knapp 12 Leute. Ich hab mit einem Kollegen als erstes aufgehört. Heute spielt von den einst zwölf, nur noch ein einziger.

Irgendwie....ist das schon aussagekräftig, oder nicht? Von meiner ehemaligen WoW Gilde, die nun seit 3 Jahren existiert, spielen von dem harten Kern immer noch knapp 80%.


----------



## Mookie (1. September 2008)

Also ich kann nur soviel sagen das ich mein Acc auch wieder auf Eis gelegt habe bzw. die halbe Gilde ein großer Grund dafür ist die gähnende leere auf dem Server wo wir gespielt haben, keine Ahnung ob das auf andern auch so aussieht aber ich kam mir jedenfalls schon lange nicht mehr vor wie in einem MMORPG.

Davon abgesehen steht Warhammer bzw. WotLk vor der Tür was auch sicherlich für viele ein Grund ist die Segel endgültig zu streichen.


----------



## Protek (1. September 2008)

trolldich schrieb:


> was denkt ihr nachdem sich die abozahlen halbiert haben auf etwas über 400.000 . werde sie sogar hinter LotRO fallen ? oder werdn sie nochmal die kurve schaffen .
> 
> und es heist immer erfolgreicher als LotRO , aber haben die schon 50% ihrer kunden verloren ?




AoC ist Geschichte, klar gabs schönen Anfangshype bis die Katze aus dem Sack war. So richtig Hellgate London 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da hatte ich sogar noch mehr Spass, war wenigstens volles Action Play möglich.

Verdammt schade das sie ihre Zahlen nicht mehr veröffentlichen Funcom und Flagship 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Entwicklerstudios mit F... ---> Flop ^^

Server Aries habe ich gespielt, aber naja, nach dem Lvln war das Spiel fertig...

Wir waren auch so ca 10 Spieler , so Bekannte usw, von denen spielt mittlerweile vlt noch 1 aktiv ^^       

AoC ist verdammt nochmal kein Wein ^^ sondern irgend nen Mischung aus Weizen und nem fauligen Nachgeschmack. ^^


----------



## Dradka (2. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen steht Warhammer bzw. WotLk vor der Tür was auch sicherlich für viele ein Grund ist die Segel endgültig zu streichen.



Ich will deine Erwartungen nicht vollkommen Zerstören aber WAR wird nicht in viel besserem Zustand sein beim release
bei Wotlk naja das übliche ersten 3 wochen unspielbar aber dann (meiner Meinung nach) nichts neues,aber wieso was ändern was funktioniert


----------



## Salute (2. September 2008)

Dradka schrieb:


> Ich will deine Erwartungen nicht vollkommen Zerstören aber WAR wird nicht in viel besserem Zustand sein beim release



Bei Release von was, AoC? Falls ja, bist du zufällig in der Beta, um dies bestätigen zu können? Gibt nämlich oft Propheten, die denken dass sie könnten...


----------



## Vac (2. September 2008)

Dradka schrieb:


> Ich will deine Erwartungen nicht vollkommen Zerstören aber WAR wird nicht in viel besserem Zustand sein beim release
> bei Wotlk naja das übliche ersten 3 wochen unspielbar aber dann (meiner Meinung nach) nichts neues,aber wieso was ändern was funktioniert



WAR IST schon jetzt in einem besseren Zustand, als AoC ihn je erreichen wird.

AoC hat so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht und für einige Running Gags der Spielegeschichte gesorgt mit dieser Menge an Patzern. Völlig unverständlich mit der Erfahrung. Aber auch abgesehen von den Bugs kam AoC mit dem, was es bietet 3 Jahre zu spät. Mindestens. Diese Winzigen Zonen mit teils unsichtbaren Wänden sind ein schlechter Scherz in Zeiten frei begehbarer Riesenwelten, die zu entdecken allein schon Spaß macht. Oder sein immer gleiches Tutorial, durch das man sich schon beim zweiten Mal nurnoch quält.

WAR ist im großen und ganzen fertig. Sicher wird es nicht Bugfrei sein. Aber es bringt fertige Inhalte. Sicher auch ausbaufähig...aber das ist ja in Ordnung. All das verzeiht man aber einem Spiel. Und die Heulerei wegen 4 Klassen und den NUR SPÄTER ins Spiel kommenden Städten ist auch übertrieben. Bewusst einen kleinen Teil Content herauszunehmen (es bleibt genug) ist etwas anderes, als "hoppla...naja...kein PvP erstmal. Wir arbeiten dran. Kind of..".

Ich muß LEIDER sagen...AoC ist am sterben. Und wird sich nichtmehr lange genug rechnen, um weiter daran zu entwickeln. Was bei diesem Spielzustand einfach unerlässlich ist. Bleibt abzuwarten, ob sie es ganz einstampfen. Wäre zu hoffen, vielleicht besteht dann noch Aussicht auf ein (hoffentlich fertigeres) Secret World Online. Wenn FC unter diesem Namen denn nochmal ein MMORPG wagt nacht diesem Fiasko.

Und es ist wohl den allermeisten unbegreiflich, wie das passieren konnte mit ihrer Erfahrung mit AO.


----------



## nefer (2. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> aber nur von Anfang an gute Weine werden durch Lagerung noch besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und irgendwann wird doch essig draus, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (2. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Wo ist im WoW-Addon die Innovation? - Quests, PvP und Istanzen bleiben genau so wie gehabt, sehen nur anders aus. Innovativ ist das ich im PvP jetzt fliegen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wozu brauchen Addons Innovation? Es sind doch lediglich Erweiterungen zu einem bestehenden Spiel. Was willst du du da an großen Innovationen einbauen, die sogar das Spielprinzip umkrempeln? Also ich will das nicht, sondern bekanntes einfach erweitert sehen (mit kleinen Neuerungen halt). Wer es nicht mag, spielt es halt nicht.

Deshalb spiele ich auch kein AoC, weil es mir nicht gefallen hat. Da ist der Funke nicht übergesprungen, bei anderen eben schon.


----------



## Pacster (2. September 2008)

Dradka schrieb:


> bei Wotlk naja das übliche ersten 3 wochen unspielbar aber dann (meiner Meinung nach) nichts neues,aber wieso was ändern was funktioniert



3 Wochen unspielbar? Hast du ein anderes BC gespielt als ich? Das einzige Problem was es gab war das die Gebiete überfarmt waren(weshalb es diesmal 2 anfangsgebiete gibt. Eigentlich sogar 3 wenn man den DK mitrechnet. Außerdem werden die gebiete größer so das es sich die Masse etwas besser aufteilt)...aber das ist halt so bei beliebten Spielen wenn man tatsächlich ne offene Welt baut und nicht nur Instanz an Instanz reiht.
Wotlk wird genau wie BC ein leuchtendes Beispiel auf dem MMORPG-Markt sein was Bugfreiheit angeht...selbst in der Beta bin ich bei knapp 150 Quests nur in 3 wirklich verbuggte gelaufen(dazu noch 2 wo sich nur jeder 2. Mob looten ließ, und noch eine wo einfach die Positionsangabe falsch war). Alle 3 Quests waren entweder neue Questtypen oder beinhalteten mehrere NPCs, die miteinander interagieren mussten(sprich: Die quests waren aufwendig und interessant). 
Wenn alle Gebiete diesen Standard bei Release haben, dann ist das zwar nicht perfekt aber durchaus annehmbar. Da der Release aber noch nicht direkt vor der Tür steht, würde ich mal davon ausgehen das selbst diese paar Bugs noch verschwinden.


----------



## Salute (2. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Wotlk wird genau wie BC ein leuchtendes Beispiel auf dem MMORPG-Markt sein was Bugfreiheit angeht...selbst in der Beta bin ich bei knapp 150 Quests nur in 3 wirklich verbuggte gelaufen(dazu noch 2 wo sich nur jeder 2. Mob looten ließ, und noch eine wo einfach die Positionsangabe falsch war).




Da bist du entweder in ner anderen WotlK Beta als ich, oder du drückst mehr als nur ein Auge zu.^^ Aber Beta ist Beta, was AoC betrifft so wollte FC sicher die gleiche Schiene wie Blizz fahren, nur ist Blizz in solchen sachen etwas Gründlicher. Da werden schnell mal irgendwelche singende Tauren eingebaut und schon ist die Spielerschaft von der Entäuschung (wie dem BT-Content) abgelenkt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (2. September 2008)

Wisst ihr was euer Problem ist?

Der eine hat so die Fanboybrille auf, dass er manche negative Dinge von der WotLK Beta unter den Tisch kehrt bzw. nicht sehen will und der andere so voreingenommen ist, dass er jedes bissel als schlecht sieht und förmlich nach negativen Dingen sucht.

Was lernen wir daraus? Die Wahrheit liegt in der Mitte...


----------



## Dradka (2. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> 3 Wochen unspielbar? Hast du ein anderes BC gespielt als ich? *Das einzige Problem was es gab war das die Gebiete überfarmt waren*(weshalb es diesmal 2 anfangsgebiete gibt. Eigentlich sogar 3 wenn man den DK mitrechnet.



Genau das meinte ich es geht einfach die ersten paar Wochen nicht normal zu questen außer du bist ein pro gamer und nach 4 tagen auf 80

aber ansonsten geb ich dir durchaus recht wen du auch ein wenig zu übertreibungen neigst


----------



## mattenowie (2. September 2008)

neon1705 schrieb:


> bitt eschließt diesen thema endlich ab es ist ja nichtmehr zum aushalten hier ständig diese AOC whiner
> 
> DANN SPIELT ES DOCH NICHT UND BESCHÄFTIGT EUCH AUCH NICHT DAMIT WENS EUCH NICHT GEFÄLLT
> 
> ...



huch, da war schon wieder der satzzeichen kobold und hat alle satzzeichen geklaut. sogar ein paar buchstaben hat er mitgenommen und einige verschoben.

so ein böser kobold.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (2. September 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was euer Problem ist?
> 
> Der eine hat so die Fanboybrille auf, dass er manche negative Dinge von der WotLK Beta unter den Tisch kehrt bzw. nicht sehen will und der andere so voreingenommen ist, dass er jedes bissel als schlecht sieht und förmlich nach negativen Dingen sucht.
> 
> Was lernen wir daraus? Die Wahrheit liegt in der Mitte...




Weiß nicht. Ich finde die Beta von Wotlk tatsächlich richtig gut. Okay...wer vorher in der AoC beta mal etwas rumgespielt hat, der ist leicht für anderes zu begeistern weil man wohl kaum eine schlechtere Beta finden wird.
Ich beeile mich in der WoW-Beta aber auch nicht sonderlich was dazu führt das ich halt nicht als erster in irgendwelche Bugs renne und die schon 3 oder 4 builds in dem gebiet durch haben bis ich dahin komme.

Was ich erlebt habe sind wirklich wenig bugs, Viele Übersetzungsfehler und unfertige Übersetzungen(lokalisierung kommt halt ganz zum schluss. Stört mich auch nicht weil englisch jetzt nicht gerade ein problem für mich darstellt), fehlende Berufe(sind jetzt aber auch weitestgehend drin) und gemotze weil die Taunka-Modelle nunmal bisher Tauren-Körper hatten(was mir mal sowas von egal ist). Ansonsten gabs häufige Abstürze und Lags was aber wohl auf den hoffnungslos überfüllten server zurückzuführen ist(verstehe ich nicht so ganz wie blizzard da soviele keys raushauen konnte. Aber andererseits möchte ich meinen natürlich auch nicht missen ;-)) und wovon man morgens eigentlich nichts merkt. So muss ne Beta meiner Meinung nach aussehen....wenn das Spiel nicht gerade in 2 Wochen erscheinen soll.


----------



## Coup de grâce (2. September 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was euer Problem ist?
> 
> Der eine hat so die Fanboybrille auf, dass er manche negative Dinge von der WotLK Beta unter den Tisch kehrt bzw. nicht sehen will und der andere so voreingenommen ist, dass er jedes bissel als schlecht sieht und förmlich nach negativen Dingen sucht.
> 
> Was lernen wir daraus? Die Wahrheit liegt in der Mitte...



Der Witz ist doch, dass man bei AoC/Funcom nicht wirklich krampfhaft nach Bugs, leeren Versprechungen, Lügen, Hinhaltemanövern und fehlendem Content suchen muss. Da liegt die grausame Wahrheit nicht in der Mitte, sondern springt dem Spieler tagtäglich mit dem Ar*** ins Gesicht. Nicht umsonst liegt das Game in den letzten Zügen.

Zu WotLK: Die Beta ist bei Licht und ohne Fanboybrille betrachtet jetzt schon ausgereifter als so manches andere Spiel bei Release, da gibt's nun wirklich nichts mehr zu diskutieren. Das trifft im übrigen auch auf die WAR-Beta zu. Wer da was anderes behauptet, lügt böswillig.


----------



## Dentus (2. September 2008)

Ich lese mit und bewundere einfach die Menschen die ihr Geld und ihre Geduld in dieses Prdoukt stecken. Ich bewundere sie wirklich, verstehe es aber nicht.


----------



## trolldich (2. September 2008)

neon1705 schrieb:


> DANN SPIELT ES DOCH NICHT UND BESCHÄFTIGT EUCH AUCH NICHT DAMIT WENS EUCH NICHT GEFÄLLT



also ansich gefällt mir aoc schon nur hat failcom es so versaut . ich schau nur hier ins forum ob es sich lohnt ein abo einzurichten


----------



## Durag Silberbart (2. September 2008)

Anywen schrieb:


> mit release von WAR is aoc geschichte
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo,

Das mag so sein.
Mit Release von Lich King "WOW 3.0" ist WAR Geschichte. Denn WAR hat kaum Inhalt was Geschichte angeht. Also Spricht es im Gegensatz zu WOW, AoC und LotR nur einen sehr kleinen Kreis von Spielern an.
Ich hoffe nur das die PVP Spieler von WOW sich angesprochen fühlen und uns WOWler verlassen. Denn diese nerven extrem. Vor allem ist es denen egal das auf RP Servern eine nicht Hip Hop Sprache herrscht. 

Gruß Durag


----------



## Rungor (2. September 2008)

Durag schrieb:


> Denn WAR hat kaum Inhalt was Geschichte angeht.
> 
> Gruß Durag



wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal die.......


----------



## Norei (2. September 2008)

Durag schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das mag so sein.
> Mit Release von Lich King "WOW 3.0" ist WAR Geschichte. Denn WAR hat kaum Inhalt was Geschichte angeht. Also Spricht es im Gegensatz zu WOW, AoC und LotR nur einen sehr kleinen Kreis von Spielern an.
> ...


WoW hat auch keine Geschichte, sondern eine Vielzahl von praktisch nicht zusammenhängenden Geschichten. Der gemeinsame Welthintergrund wird dem Spiel angepasst und nicht umgekehrt, wie es sein sollte. Die mächtigsten Bösewichte der WoW-Geschichte werden halt als Endbosse in einen beliebigen Dungeon eingefügt.

Du hast aber mit deinem Post insofern Recht, dass die Warhammergeschichte auch nur episodenhaft, wenn auch teilweise sehr stimmig, in WAR auftaucht. Da aber 90% der WAR-Spieler das Original Tabletop nicht kennen werden, wird da in Zukunft auch kein großer Wert drauf gelegt werden.
Dass die RP-Server in WoW besser werden, daran glaubst du doch selbst nicht. Wer RP in einem großen MMO will, muss zu HdRO kommen.


----------



## Sorzzara (2. September 2008)

Ich musste fast lachen Durag....WAR hat Inhalt...hervorragende Grafik, eine stimmige Geschichte, erstklassiges PvP im globalen Kontext sprich RvR.

Was hat WoW...farmen...farmen...farmen...farmen...farmen...Ehre leechen...farmen...farmen...farmen....Ehre leechen...farmen...farmen...Dailys farmen...
Nebst einer Geschichte die nach Schrott der Addonschreiber mal eben schnell umgetippt wurde, damit die geplagte Designabteilung nicht zuviel Arbeit in das Erstellen neuer, polygontechnisch unterfütterter Figuren stecken muss...die haben aber auch einen Stress die Jungs da...


----------



## Deathsoull (2. September 2008)

jaja klar tooooolllllllllllle grafik imba rvr jjaja! Wieder das warme gelaber vorm release wie bei aoc....!

Achja und wow ist  der größte shice und nur aus spaß spielen es 10 millionen!

stfu und kkthxbb nub


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (2. September 2008)

Ups ich hab mich wohl verlaufen,dachte das hier wäre ein Aoc Thread,aber hier wird ja mehr über jedes andere Spiel geredet,naja geredet im warsten sinne auch nicht,als über Aoc selbst.ich such dann mal weiter


----------



## Sorzzara (2. September 2008)

Deathsoull schrieb:


> jaja klar tooooolllllllllllle grafik imba rvr jjaja! Wieder das warme gelaber vorm release wie bei aoc....!
> 
> Achja und wow ist  der größte shice und nur aus spaß spielen es 10 millionen!
> 
> stfu und kkthxbb nub



Danke für diesen informativen Einblick in die WoW "Community"
Und *Reported* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reigN.de (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> WAR hat hervorragende Grafik


Naja nun wollen wir mal nicht übertreiben, so pralle ist die Grafik von WAR nun wirklich nicht...Also besser als von WoW ist sie nicht(zumindestens demnach, was ich bisher so an Screenshots gesehen habe)


----------



## Ascían (3. September 2008)

Deathsoull schrieb:


> jaja klar tooooolllllllllllle grafik imba rvr jjaja! Wieder das warme gelaber vorm release wie bei aoc....!
> 
> Achja und wow ist  der größte shice und nur aus spaß spielen es 10 millionen!
> 
> stfu und kkthxbb nub



Made my day night 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arme Wurst.


----------



## Rorret (3. September 2008)

.


----------



## Rorret (3. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Wotlk wird genau wie BC ein leuchtendes Beispiel auf dem MMORPG-Markt sein was Bugfreiheit angeht...selbst in der Beta bin ich bei knapp 150 Quests nur in 3 wirklich verbuggte gelaufen



....meine fresse pacster - das du nur schwachsinn laberst, ist ja allgemein bekannt! aber anscheinend bist du auch noch ein ziemlicher lügner!!! wie kann man nur solch ein märchen erzählen, welches absolut nicht stimmt? naja, scheint ja wirklich so zu sein: die dummen sterben nie aus....


----------



## Dradka (3. September 2008)

Bausch_Bulli schrieb:


> Ups ich hab mich wohl verlaufen,dachte das hier wäre ein Aoc Thread,aber hier wird ja mehr über jedes andere Spiel geredet,naja geredet im warsten sinne auch nicht,als über Aoc selbst.ich such dann mal weiter



AOC ist tot irgendwie muss der Raum aber genutzt werden


----------



## Shintuargar (3. September 2008)

@Pacster

Ich hab mich nicht für einen Betakey beworben, weil ich mir alles selbst ansehen möchte. OK, manchmal kann ich einer Betashow nicht widerstehen, aber ich sauge kaum Infos in mich rein. Aber da sind wir wieder beim gleichen Problem. Ich bin in der Closed Beta von Warhammer gewesen und wie bei WotLK auch gibt es dort Leute, die Bugs und mangelhaftes Gameplay an jeder Ecke sehen. Dann gibt es die Fanboys, die alles und jedes positiv sehen. Ich muss mich in Sachen WotLK also auf Betatester verlassen und auf meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit WoW. Deswegen gibt es dort sicherlich noch Baustellen und Gameplaymängel. Was auch ok ist, es ist eine Beta. Hätte ich Warhammer vor Wochen nach dem aktuellen Betastand beurteilen müssen, wäre mein Fazit sicherlich auch ernüchternder ausgefallen.

Aber genau da liegt das Problem: Es werden Betas von einem neuen Spiel und einem Addon verglichen. Fanboys beider Seiten schmeissen haltlose Argumente um die Ohren und beurteilen die Betas aus ihrer, negativen Sichtweise über das "Konkurrenzprodukt". Manchmal hat man das Gefühl, die Angst geht um das der eigene Favorit versagt und der verhasste "Feind" Oberwasser gewinnt bzw. hält.

Bei dir und Salute kommt das genauso rüber. Ich für meinen Teil werde beide spielen, bei WotLK weiß ich, was ich bekomme und WAR bekommt seine Langzeitchance. Ich sehe es allerdings nicht als den Heilsbringer schlechthin. Das wiederum werden besonders die spüren, die vor dem Release diesen Kleinkrieg zwischen AoC und WoW ausgefochten haben und jetzt meinen, WAR wird es! Und dazwischen dann doch weiter WoW gezockt haben, angeblich mangels Alternativen (ha ha)...da bin ich ja froh das mir nicht unter Androhung des Todes auferlegt wurde ein MMO spielen zu müssen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (3. September 2008)

Rorret schrieb:


> ....meine fresse pacster - das du nur schwachsinn laberst, ist ja allgemein bekannt! aber anscheinend bist du auch noch ein ziemlicher lügner!!! wie kann man nur solch ein märchen erzählen, welches absolut nicht stimmt? naja, scheint ja wirklich so zu sein: die dummen sterben nie aus....



Wie war das? Lache nicht über die Dummen, sie könnten deine Chance sein!


----------



## Markon78 (3. September 2008)

hmm back 2 Topic ...
war gestern nach knapp 4 Wochen Abwesenheit (Urlaub + Dienstreise) mal wieder on und 
da war es echt erschreckend zu sehen, dass ich in Keshatta (Level 70 - 80 Gebiet)
in fast 10 Minuten nichtmal __1__ Spieler zu sehen bekommen hab (Server: Aries PvP) ...
Ich hoffe echt, dass der grosse PvP Patch nächste Woche wieder einige Spieler zurückbringt,
da sonst das Gefühl man spielt hier ein Single MMO Game aufkommen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


mfg


----------



## Milkoh (3. September 2008)

@Markon78: 

verstehe ich nicht. Dein Gildenmitglied: Thornado hat doch hier behauptet das alle großen Gilden, also auch Deine total zu AoC stehen und drauf abfahren: 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=57578

Es wäre wirklich mal interessant aktuelle Zahlen über Spieler oder Accounts zu bekommen, wenn man das so liest scheint es ja mittlerweile wirklich erschreckend geworden zu sein. Ich glaube aber auch nicht das nächste Woche der PvP Patch kommt, ich glaube nicht mal das er im September überhaupt kommt, bis gestern stand doch nur fest: wird auf die Testserver gespielt und wenn alles gut läuft realisiert...da stand aber nicht mal ein Datum des einspielens auf die Testserver dabei, und bei Funcom heisst "wenn alles gut läuft" dass es in einer Alphaversion ist, man aber fürs Marketing was machen muss. 

Milkoh


----------



## Freya_84 (3. September 2008)

Milkoh schrieb:


> Es wäre wirklich mal interessant aktuelle Zahlen über Spieler oder Accounts zu bekommen, wenn man das so liest scheint es ja mittlerweile wirklich erschreckend geworden zu sein.
> 
> Milkoh



Oh ja ^^ und vor allem der Börsenkurs...

http://www.oslobors.no/markedsaktivitet/st...__ticker=FUNCOM

ausgegangen von ungefähr 20 $ war sie zwischendurch auf 55$ und nun bei 12$ und fallend ;D

Funcom ist so gut wie tot...


----------



## Efgrib (3. September 2008)

Freya_84 schrieb:


> Oh ja ^^ und vor allem der Börsenkurs...
> 
> http://www.oslobors.no/markedsaktivitet/st...__ticker=FUNCOM
> 
> ...



nun nach dieser theorie ist die telekom schon verwest oder?  lernt ihr in der schule denn gar nix mehr? nicht mal grundlegende prinzipien der wirtschaft?


----------



## Markon78 (3. September 2008)

Milkoh schrieb:


> @Markon78:
> 
> verstehe ich nicht. Dein Gildenmitglied: Thornado hat doch hier behauptet das alle großen Gilden, also auch Deine total zu AoC stehen und drauf abfahren:
> 
> ...



Nun von uns waren auch sehr viele on....das meinte ich nicht direkt damit.
Was ich meinte war, das es für ein MMORPG in einem ENDGEBIET so leer war...da sollten ja normalweise
massig andere Spieler rumwuseln um auf 80 zu kommen oder dergleichen.

mfg


----------



## Steve Coal (3. September 2008)

Naja, es scheint zumindest zu sein dass der erste Hype um AoC nicht lange gehalten hat.
Laut diesem Gamestar Bericht von gestern hat sich der aktive Spielerstand so bei eben 400.000 eingependelt.

Die Frage ist nun ob Funcom diese Zahl reicht oder nicht.
Rein theoretisch langt diese Spielerzahl um ein MMO am laufen zu halten.
Nur die Ansprüche mit denen sie angetreten sind werden mit so einer Zahl wohl leider nicht erfüllt werden.

Obwohl ich WOW Spieler bin hoffe ich trotzdem dass AoC noch ein par spieler bekommt und sich bei einer gesunden Zahl einpendelt. Es wäre schade darum wenn sie das gleiche Schicksal wie Hellgate ereilt.


----------



## Freya_84 (3. September 2008)

Steve schrieb:


> Naja, es scheint zumindest zu sein dass der erste Hype um AoC nicht lange gehalten hat.
> Laut diesem Gamestar Bericht von gestern hat sich der aktive Spielerstand so bei eben 400.000 eingependelt.
> 
> Die Frage ist nun ob Funcom diese Zahl reicht oder nicht.
> ...




Und Warhammer wird bald das selbe Schicksal zuteil !!!


----------



## Philipp23 (3. September 2008)

Aoc wird nie die fan gemeinde ausgehen. Dieses Spiel ist meines achtens eher was für die Eltere Generation 30+. Zumindest hab ich festgestellt das es für die meisten +30er sehr intressant ist.


----------



## Ascían (3. September 2008)

Freya_84 schrieb:


> Und Warhammer wird bald das selbe Schicksal zuteil !!!



Yeah! Geil!

Nachdenken ftw.

1. Welches Schicksal? Genug Kunden zu haben, um den Betrieb über Jahre zu sichern? Mist, das ist ein fieses Schicksal.

2. WAR hat alles was ein perfektes MMORPG braucht. Endcontent, Spannungsbogen, mehr oder weniger stabile Clients, eine gigantische Millionen-Fanbase dank des TT.

3. Interessiert mich immer, warum die WoW-Fanbojen so geil drauf sind, dass alle anderen MMOs zugrunde gehen..damit Blizz nie Konurrenz hat, und in noch größeren Abständen Content nachliefert als bisher schon? Damit noch mehr MEnschen WoW spielen, und somit die Accounts noch interessanter für Hacker und Virenprogrammierer werden? Damit die ohnehin schon abgrundtief schlechte Community bei WoW noch weiter an Niveau verliert?

Ich hoffe WoW kriegt richtig Konkurrenz; finde es schon beachtenswert dass HdRO sich so gut hält, stetig steigende Spielerzahlen, volle Server, glückliche Community - und Blizz sieht sich veranlasst Sachen aus HdRO zu übernehmen , wie Titel, Achievements, oder das InGame-Voice. Konkurrenz ist gut.


----------



## abszu (3. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Nachdenken ftw.



Genau! 



> 1. Welches Schicksal? Genug Kunden zu haben, um den Betrieb über Jahre zu sichern? Mist, das ist ein fieses Schicksal.



Hatte Funcom nicht vor Release von AoC selber gesagt, daß sie etwa 500.000 zahlende Spieler benötigten, damit der Betrieb und Weiterentwicklung von AoC wirtschaftlich möglich sind? Wenn diese Aussage zutrifft, dann stehen sie kurz vor einem Desaster.



> 2. WAR hat alles was ein perfektes MMORPG braucht. Endcontent, Spannungsbogen, mehr oder weniger stabile Clients, eine gigantische Millionen-Fanbase dank des TT.



Mit Verlaub, aber Warhammer ist ein Fantasy-Spiel. Davon gibts genug. Mehr als genug. Und du willst nicht wirklich die Fanbase eines "ich schüttel meinen Würfel besser als du"-Brettspielchens mit der Fanbase von "Herr der Ringe" vergleichen, oder?! Und dennoch, trotz gewaltiger über Jahrzehnte gewachsener Fanbase, trotz jahrelange quasi-Werbung durch die 3 Filme vorm Start des Spiels, konnte sich HdRO "nur" etablieren, aber eben keine Millionen an sich binden. Und meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach liegt dies nicht daran, daß WoW irgendwie besser ist als HdRO oder so, sondern schlicht daran, daß die Menge von Leuten, die sich für Fantasy begeistern, begrenzt ist. Daran wird auch ein WAR nichts ändern.



> 3. Interessiert mich immer, warum die WoW-Fanbojen so geil drauf sind, dass alle anderen MMOs zugrunde gehen..damit Blizz nie Konurrenz hat, und in noch größeren Abständen Content nachliefert als bisher schon? Damit noch mehr MEnschen WoW spielen, und somit die Accounts noch interessanter für Hacker und Virenprogrammierer werden? Damit die ohnehin schon abgrundtief schlechte Community bei WoW noch weiter an Niveau verliert?



Nein. Aber man reagiert zunehmend gereizt, wenn in regelmässigen Abständen die neueste Sau durchs Dorf getrieben wird mit den üblichen "WoW ist doch Mist, jetzt kommt Spiel X, das macht dies und das und eigentlich ALLES vieeeel besser", "WOW ist tot, Spiel X is coming" etc., jedesmal stellt sich das hinterher als nen Haufen heisse Luft heraus, und trotzdem geht paar Wochen danach das Spiel wieder von vorn los. Und dazu gehört auch das Rumgehacke auf WoW, auf der ach soooo schlechten Community und all sowas. 
Als jemand, der selber WoW gern zockt und die Community im grossen und ganzen für ok hält, kann man sich dann einer gewissen Schadenfreude über den Misserfolg einst als ach sooo toll angepriesener Möchtegern-WoW-Erben nur schwer enthalten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich hoffe WoW kriegt richtig Konkurrenz; finde es schon beachtenswert dass HdRO sich so gut hält, stetig steigende Spielerzahlen, volle Server, glückliche Community - und Blizz sieht sich veranlasst Sachen aus HdRO zu übernehmen , wie Titel, Achievements, oder das InGame-Voice. Konkurrenz ist gut.



Japp. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft, da sind wir uns wenigstens einig. Aber das mit dem "Sachen übernehmen" ist natürlich wieder so eine übliche Anti-WoW-Spitze... als obs nicht schon genug andere Spiele auch VOR HdRO gegeben hätte mit solchen Sachen... ich wette, Leute, die WoW und HdRO gut kennen, könnten auch ne Menge Dinge finden, wo man den Vorwurf des "Klauens" auch andersrum aufstellen könnte.

P.S.: Und wenigstens hat WoW seit Anfang an 2 Fraktionen, das hat HdRO bis heut nicht hinbekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Protek (3. September 2008)

Milkoh schrieb:


> Gestern im Mediamarkt, da 2 Freunde immer noch AOC spielen dachte ich mir kaufs Dir mal.
> 
> Also auf zur Topsellerwand..hm kein AOC mist wohl ausverkauft...also so einen Verkaufsbüttel gefragt. Und dann kam der Hammer:
> 
> ...



Dieser Post sagt einfach alles über das ganze Age of Conan, die leeren Versprechungen und die ganze Betrügerei ---> Das haben sie jetzt davon, ein Mmorpg das keine Neukunden mehr dazu bekommt wird über kurz oder lang zu einem Serversterben führen ^^ 

Kein Mensch intressiert sich noch für AoC, ausser die da noch hängen geblieben sind. Das Addon ist schon dazu verdammt, ein riesen Flop zu werden, zu jenem Zeitpunkt wenn das raus kommt, gibt es schon massig qualitativ höher stehende Spiele, für die knapp 100k verbliebenen Spieler Ende 2009, wenn es dann überhaupt noch soviel sind, lohnt sich die teure Entwicklung eines Addons wohl kaum.

Ja genau, sie wollen ja die "reichen" Russen noch von ihrem Geld erleichtern, bevor sie die Server schliessen.


----------



## Shintuargar (3. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, aber Warhammer ist ein Fantasy-Spiel. Davon gibts genug. Mehr als genug. Und du willst nicht wirklich die Fanbase eines "ich schüttel meinen Würfel besser als du"-Brettspielchens mit der Fanbase von "Herr der Ringe" vergleichen, oder?! Und dennoch, trotz gewaltiger über Jahrzehnte gewachsener Fanbase, trotz jahrelange quasi-Werbung durch die 3 Filme vorm Start des Spiels, konnte sich HdRO "nur" etablieren, aber eben keine Millionen an sich binden. Und meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach liegt dies nicht daran, daß WoW irgendwie besser ist als HdRO oder so, sondern schlicht daran, daß die Menge von Leuten, die sich für Fantasy begeistern, begrenzt ist. Daran wird auch ein WAR nichts ändern.



Deinen anderen Ausführungen kann ich soweit zustimmen, bei dem Zitat muss ich allerdings kurz einhaken. HdRO ist trotz riesiger Fanbase zwar etabliert, aber nicht herausstechend. Das hängt wiederum mit dem fehlenden PvP System zusammen. Ich weiß, es gibt dieses Monsterplay, aber das ist in meinen Augen nicht dasselbe. Ich bezweifele, dass bei Warhammer der Großteil aus der Fanbase kommt, sondern es werden überwiegend PvP Interessierte sein, die mit der Geschichte und dem Universum an sich nichts anfangen können.

Aus diesem Grund wie WAR anfangs einschlagen wie eine Bombe. Ob es den Erwartungen dann auch nach 2 Monaten weiter gerecht wird, bleibt abzuwarten. Ansonsten werden wir die ersten, derzeit noch "Waaaaaaagh"-brüllenden Fanboys, mit "WAR ist Müll, AION is coming" erleben. Insofern stimme ich dir zu, genau das gleiche Prozedere gab es bei AoC auch. Aber nochmals: WAR spielt dann doch von Beginn an in einer anderen Liga.


----------



## abszu (3. September 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Deinen anderen Ausführungen kann ich soweit zustimmen, bei dem Zitat muss ich allerdings kurz einhaken. HdRO ist trotz riesiger Fanbase zwar etabliert, aber nicht herausstechend. Das hängt wiederum mit dem fehlenden PvP System zusammen. Ich weiß, es gibt dieses Monsterplay, aber das ist in meinen Augen nicht dasselbe. Ich bezweifele, dass bei Warhammer der Großteil aus der Fanbase kommt, sondern es werden überwiegend PvP Interessierte sein, die mit der Geschichte und dem Universum an sich nichts anfangen können.



Und genau da könnte meiner Meinung ein Grund liegen, warum WAR auf längere Sicht auch "nur" erfolgreich, aber kein Blockbuster ala WoW sein wird: Die starke Orientierung auf PvP zuungunsten von PvE. Ist quasi dasselbe wie mit HdRO, nur unter umgekehrten Vorzeichen. Letztendlich ein Problem, was in gewisser Weise auch AoC betrifft - man versucht, bestimmte Aspekte deutlich besser zu machen als WoW, vernachlässigt dafür aber andere, UND der Grund, warum WoW weiterhin erfolgreich bleibt: Man kann dort vielleicht nichts in endgültiger Perfektion, aber dafür kann man ALLES gleichzeitig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Aus diesem Grund wie WAR anfangs einschlagen wie eine Bombe. Ob es den Erwartungen dann auch nach 2 Monaten weiter gerecht wird, bleibt abzuwarten. Ansonsten werden wir die ersten, derzeit noch "Waaaaaaagh"-brüllenden Fanboys, mit "WAR ist Müll, AION is coming" erleben. Insofern stimme ich dir zu, genau das gleiche Prozedere gab es bei AoC auch. Aber nochmals: WAR spielt dann doch von Beginn an in einer anderen Liga.



Ich denke, die Verkaufszahlen werden gut sein. Ähnlich wie AoC, das ist ja auch hervorragend gestartet. Aber ob WAR in einer anderen Liga spielen wird, sehen wir dann. Immerhin hat AoC eine nette Lizenz, eine schöne Welt - und leider einen Publisher, dem scheinbar im Endspurt zur Fertigstellung die Kohle ausging. Und ehrlich gesagt, lassen der plötzliche Druck bei WAR, es im September rauszubringen und die damit verbundenen teils doch rest drastischen Kürzungen am Content nichts gutes ahnen. Aber warten wirs ab  - immerhin können die Beta-Tester ja mittlerweile frei übers Spiel plaudern, und was man da so liest, ist ja doch in der Summe sehr positiv. Vielleicht wird WAR ja das, was AOC hätte werden können: Ein würdiger WoW-Konkurrent. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (3. September 2008)

Rorret schrieb:


> ....meine fresse pacster - das du nur schwachsinn laberst, ist ja allgemein bekannt! aber anscheinend bist du auch noch ein ziemlicher lügner!!! wie kann man nur solch ein märchen erzählen, welches absolut nicht stimmt? naja, scheint ja wirklich so zu sein: die dummen sterben nie aus....




Ich kanns nunmal nicht ändern. Es waren 3 wirklich verbuggte quests(2 gingen garnicht zu beenden....wobei sie kurz vorher bei anderen noch funktioniert haben. 1 war nur durch viel rumspringe zu machen weil der questgeber einfach zu hoch in der luft schwebte ;-)). Dazu kamen noch 3 oder 4 mit kleineren bugs(das man nur jeden 2. Mob looten konnte was die questdauer halt verdoppelt hat. Aber das ist jetzt nicht wirklich weiter wild).
Soll ich jetzt lügen nur damit du dir in deinem Spiel besser vorkommst?

Aber da du es ja besser weißt. Bitte sehr. Nenne mir doch einfach die deiner Meinung nach verbuggten quests im heulenden Fjord. Ich habe 110 dort gemacht. Da kommt nämlich von Typen deiner Sorte nur noch heiße Luft und name-calling(und das ich bei Leuten wie dir nen schlechten ruf habe, darauf kann ich mir glaube ich sogar was einbilden). Um Dummheit zu erkennen, benötigt es ein gewisses Maß an Intelligenz...die spreche ich dir hiermit ab. Danke fürs Lesen.

@Shintuargar: Und da liegt der Fehler. Ich habe keine Angst um WoW....ich habe höchstens Angst um meinen Shadow(aber das ist ne andere Story). Wotlk wird gut(das wird aus der Beta wirklich deutlich) und ob das jetzt 2009 nun 13 millionen spielen oder 15 millionen, ist mir relativ schnuppe(die zahlen jetzt bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich gehe einfach davon aus das der MMORPG-Markt wächst und damit alle Spiele mehr Spieler kriegen so sie denn nicht in allen Bereichen schlechter sind als die Konkurrenz).
Ich bin auch anders als mir nachgesagt wird kein WoW-Fanboy. Das Spiel ist derzeit das beste auf dem Markt was das komplette Paket angeht(sprich PvP und PvE) und da werden mir wohl fast alle zustimmen. Ich habe mich damals auf HdRO gefreut und war dann enttäuscht weil:
a) Die Community erstmal schon lange vor Release nur noch flames richtung WoW abgesetzt hat(was vor allem lächerlich ist wenn man dann noch flamed richtung "wir haben die erwachsener community". Hat eine erwachsene Community sowas nötig? Wohl kaum!)
b)praktisch kein PvP vorhanden war und irgendwie alle nur die guten spielen durften(finde ich langweilig)
c)Endgame-content nunmal mau war und auch jetzt wohl was die Encounter angeht im taktischen Bereich noch deutlich hinter WoW liegt

Als das klar war, habe ich mich offiziell auf AoC gefreut(kann man vermutlich noch im archiv nachlesen). Da hatte ich dann die Möglichkeit mir die Beta anzusehen und habe dann ebenfalls Abstand von dem Spiel genommen weil:
a) Sich die Community genauso bescheuert aggressiv verhalten hat...nur noch zusätzlich mit "titten und Blut"-Geschreie(natürlich wollten auch sie viel erwachsener sein...nee..ist klar)
b)das spiel einfach haltlos verbuggt war und üble designschnitzer hatte/hat(instanzierte Gebiete sind schrott für das spielgefühl und bei ner tollen grafik sind massenschlachten halt nicht drin. Endgame-content hat mich da nichtmal interessiert weil klar war das das so nicht funktionieren kann)
c)mir der Unterschied zwischen dem was ich in der Beta gesehen habe und dem was offiziell von Funcom verbreitet wurde einfach verdammt übel aufgestoßen ist und übles schwanen ließ...

Jetzt hoffe ich das WAR wirklich PvP-technisch das hält was sie versprechen. Ich weiß aber auch das das mit dem Balancing verdammt heikel wird und das PvP alleine(obwohl es ca. 90% meiner spielzeit einnimmt) nunmal auch kein Spiel trägt. Da bin ich mal gespannt und werde aber auf jeden Fall ein paar Monate ins Land gehen lassen bevor ich mir das eventuell hole(vermutlich wenn mir Wotlk nach 3 oder 4 Monaten zum Hals raushängt oder so).
Negativ schon vor der Veröffentlichung fällt natürlich wieder die Community auf. Diesmal ist es halt statt "Geil! Blut und Titten" "waaagh! WAR is Comming..."...gepaart mit dem gleichen "kiddycraft, farmcraft"-Mist(ist ja auch klar, sind ja teilweise die gleichen Deppen), den man sich auch vorher schon bei HdRO oder AoC antun durfte. 


@abszu: Sign. Bereite dich allerdings schonmal auf üble Beleidigungen vor.....


----------



## Steve Coal (3. September 2008)

Naja zu behaupten dass WAR alles hat was ein MMO braucht, zeugt davon dass hier jemand ein blinder Fanboy ist mit dem man nicht wirklich argumentieren kann.

Zu WAR kann ich nur sagen dass sich das Spiel schon dadurch tiereisch ins Abseits manövriert indem es den falschen release wählt.
Die WOW-Spieler (und die wollen sie ja abwerben) bereiten sich gerade aufs Addon vor. 
Selbst wenn WAR kurz vorher rauskommt, das ändert nichts daran, dass die WOW-Spieler spätestens mit Erscheinen von Lich King für mehrere Wochen/Monate neues haben weswegen sie nicht in der Zahl zu WAR wechseln werden wie man sich das dort vorstellt.
Aber genau die Anfangszeit ist es wo WAR zumindest mit großen Zahlen kommen müsste, weil wie bei AOC die Spielerzahlen zurück gehen werden wenn einige die es ausprobiert haben dann doch die FInger davon lassen....


----------



## Dradka (3. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> 3. Interessiert mich immer, warum die WoW-Fanbojen so geil drauf sind, dass alle anderen MMOs zugrunde gehen..damit Blizz nie Konurrenz hat, und in noch größeren Abständen Content nachliefert als bisher schon? Damit noch mehr MEnschen WoW spielen, und somit die Accounts noch interessanter für Hacker und Virenprogrammierer werden? Damit die ohnehin schon abgrundtief schlechte Community bei WoW noch weiter an Niveau verliert?



Wen du dich mit Trotteln abgibst ist das deine Sache deswegen ist die Community nicht schlecht auch wen ich diese gangsta hiphop sprache von den lowies hasse was sich aber erledigt wen sie merken das ihnen keiner zuhört
WoW Accounts können kaum noch lohnenswerter für Hacker werden aber da die Preise für Chars/accounts fallen wird die Nachfrage sogar sinken.  

Ich würde im übrigen wetten das du im Leben noch kein WoW gespielt hast also wieso erlaubst du dir ein solches Urteil?

Ich bin übrigens einer der der dich auslachen wird wen du bemerkst das WAR zu release n nem beschissenen Zustand ist sowie jedes andere MMO auch und dieses rvr prinzip wird sich auf dauer kaum durchsetzen das ist ein gigantischer Aufwand riesige raids für pvp kämpfe zu sammeln  und bring mir mal ein Beispiel für den Endcontent hab irgendwie noch kein Wort von Seiten der Betatester/entwickler gehört. 

Im übrigen AOC kann erst ab einer Kundenzahl von 500.000 überleben der Release von Wotlk und WAR wird die Zahlen auf unter 200k treiben. Also nichts mit Jahrelang gesichert


----------



## Shac (3. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Yeah! Geil!
> 
> Nachdenken ftw.
> 
> ...



2. abwarten wies wird,hoffe zwar das es sehr gut wird aber das sieht man erst wenns ca en halbes Jahr alt ist.

3.Nicht alle wollen das und wenn man wies aussieht Funcom als Bsp. holt schaffen dies aus Inkompetenz schon nicht aus nem bestimmt potenziellen Hit nicht mehr als den Witz des Jahres zu machen. Klar bringt en beliebtes Spiel auch die falschen Leute auf die Server(Stichwort Chinafarmer) aber damit müssen auch War und andere Games leben. ich wette wenn War so um die 6-8 Millionen Spieler hat ist das Community-Nivaeu dort genau so wie bei WoW. Von daher bringt das ganze geflame bei keinem der Spiele was.

Das WoW mal richtige konkurrenz bekommt wäre wirklich mal gut damit das Geschäft mal in die richtige Richtung belebt wird und nicht auf das Abgezocke wie bei FC. Aber da du ja so schön HDRO erwähnst und das Blizz Sachen von dort übernimmt schaue dir doch bitte mal das schöne Interface an und sage mir nicht das siehe nicht wie ne fast 1:1 Umsetzung von WoW aus. Titel gabs auch schon im Ur-WoW(wie z.B. die PVP-Ränge) und es gab auch Spiele davor mit sowas und Ingame-Voice willste doch net wirklich als ernsthaftes übernehmen ansehen weil 99,9% der Voicenutzer Teamspeak und co haben.


----------



## Louis Hunt (3. September 2008)

Hi ich habe AoC nie gespielt, heißt aber nicht das ich es nie wollte. Wieso ich das spiel nicht gekauft habe ist einfach weil die Systemanforderung zu hoch sind.  Ich würde zwar die minimal Systemanforderung erfüllen aber wenn dann möchte ich das Spiel in guter qualität spielen. Das gleiche trifft auch auf Warhammer zu. Ich habe ja Dark Age of Camelot gespielt und egal wie gut der rechner ist das Spielt spielt sich einfach nicht flüssig, es lagt wie sau. Es kann ja sein das es bei Warhammer fast alles behoben wurde. Dennoch bleibt die meiner Meinung zu hoch angesetzte Systemanforderung, die das Spiel vielleich zu ein 500.000 Account erfolg reicht.

aber für AoC ist ja noch nicht aus, weil ja eine Xbox 360 version angekündigt wurde und denke auf der Konsole kann AoC punkten da es dort nur ein MMORPG gibt (Final Fantasy XI online). Ich hoffe für Funcon das sie Multiplattform machen wäre auf jedenfall besser für sie, leider gibt es dazu keine infos. Wenn die xbox 360 version mal in den handel kommt werde ich mir das mal anschaun.


----------



## bullybaer (3. September 2008)

Ich habe imo noch eine aktives AoC Account aber war seit mehr als 3 Wochen nicht mehr online. Es wird bestimmt noch mehrere Leute geben, denen es genauso geht. Die Accounts sind zwar noch aktiv aber die Spieler so wies aussieht nicht mehr online.

Wie oben beschrieben bereite ich mich in der Tat schon auf das kommende WoW-Addon etwas vor. Bis dahin wollte ich eigentlich AoC zocken. AoC gefällt mir ansich ganz gut und ich habe über viele Dinge hinweggesehen. Was mir aber persönlich am meisten missfällt ist die instanzierte Welt und dass PvP total sinnlos ist und sich aufs Ganken beschränkt in den allermeisten Fällen.

Mit dem Release von WAR werden vermutlich noch mehr Spieler abwandern und sich die Server noch weiter leeren. Der Release von WAR könnte zum Genickschuss von AoC werden, was ich persönlich sehr schade fände.

Ob WAR ein Erfolg wird wird man sehen. Ich werde es jedenfalls auch antesten, was dann zwangskäufig auch zu einer Kündigung meines AoC Accounts führen wird.

@Dardka
Ob Funcom 500.000 Spieler zum Überleben braucht vermag ich nicht beurteilen. Mich würde interessieren, woher du diese Info hast. Ich denke aber auch, dass sich die Zahl der Spieler nochmals halbieren wird. 

Es wäre on Funcom wohl  klüger gewesen, den Release von WAR und evtl. auch den von WotLK abzuwarten und im Spiel die fehlenden Dinge zu implementieren und es 2009 rauzubringen. Aber vermutlich war man aufgrund des finanziellen Spielraums dazu nicht in der Lage, was die Zukunftsaussichten nich gerade optimitischer werden lässt. 


Naja, werde heute abend mal wieder reinschauen und mit meinem Ranger die eine oder andere Quest machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bullybaer (3. September 2008)

Louis schrieb:


> Hi ich habe AoC nie gespielt, heißt aber nicht das ich es nie wollte. Wieso ich das spiel nicht gekauft habe ist einfach weil die Systemanforderung zu hoch sind.  Ich würde zwar die minimal Systemanforderung erfüllen aber wenn dann möchte ich das Spiel in guter qualität spielen. Das gleiche trifft auch auf Warhammer zu. Ich habe ja Dark Age of Camelot gespielt und egal wie gut der rechner ist das Spielt spielt sich einfach nicht flüssig, es lagt wie sau. Es kann ja sein das es bei Warhammer fast alles behoben wurde. Dennoch bleibt die meiner Meinung zu hoch angesetzte Systemanforderung, die das Spiel vielleich zu ein 500.000 Account erfolg reicht.
> 
> aber für AoC ist ja noch nicht aus, weil ja eine Xbox 360 version angekündigt wurde und denke auf der Konsole kann AoC punkten da es dort nur ein MMORPG gibt (Final Fantasy XI online). Ich hoffe für Funcon das sie Multiplattform machen wäre auf jedenfall besser für sie, leider gibt es dazu keine infos. Wenn die xbox 360 version mal in den handel kommt werde ich mir das mal anschaun.



Wenn man nur die minimalsten Systemvaraussetzungen, die von Funcom angegeben werden, erfüllt kann man das Spiel meiner Meinung nach gleich kicken. Mein Notebook erfüllt sie und zocken kann man AoC darauf nicht, weils sich dauernd aufhängt. Ich finde die angegebenen Mindestvoraussetzungen für zu niedrig gehalten. Möchte aber hier nicht soweit gehen, das als Abzocke zu bezeichnen, da ich das ja nur an meinem Notebook festgestellt habe.


Xbox 360 Version?

kA wie das gehen soll. Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen ein MMO wie AoC, WAR oder WOW auf so ner Kiste vernünftig zu daddeln.  Funcom sollte erst mal zusehen, dass sie das Spiel am PC vernünftig auf die Reihe kriegen, wenn sie künftig noch die Gelegenheit dazu bekommen.


----------



## Dietrich (3. September 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Aoc wird nie die fan gemeinde ausgehen. Dieses Spiel ist meines achtens eher was für die Eltere Generation 30+. Zumindest hab ich festgestellt das es für die meisten +30er sehr intressant ist.



Das kann ich NICHT bestätigen. ^^

MfG


----------



## Ascían (3. September 2008)

Dradka schrieb:


> Wen du dich mit Trotteln abgibst ist das deine Sache deswegen ist die Community nicht schlecht auch wen ich diese gangsta hiphop sprache von den lowies hasse was sich aber erledigt wen sie merken das ihnen keiner zuhört
> WoW Accounts können kaum noch lohnenswerter für Hacker werden aber da die Preise für Chars/accounts fallen wird die Nachfrage sogar sinken.



Klick



Dradka schrieb:


> Ich würde im übrigen wetten das du im Leben noch kein WoW gespielt hast also wieso erlaubst du dir ein solches Urteil?


Klick - Eingefroren im Mai 07, für 3 Tage reaktiviert im Januar 08.



Dradka schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens einer der der dich auslachen wird wen du bemerkst das WAR zu release n nem beschissenen Zustand ist sowie jedes andere MMO auch und dieses rvr prinzip wird sich auf dauer kaum durchsetzen das ist ein gigantischer Aufwand riesige raids für pvp kämpfe zu sammeln  und bring mir mal ein Beispiel für den Endcontent hab irgendwie noch kein Wort von Seiten der Betatester/entwickler gehört.



Es wird natürlich nicht die Bandbreite ansprechen, die WoW anspricht, aber es gibt genug PvP-Interessierte, wie man auch schon am Anfangserfolg von AoC sehen konnte.



Dradka schrieb:


> Im übrigen AOC kann erst ab einer Kundenzahl von 500.000 überleben der Release von Wotlk und WAR wird die Zahlen auf unter 200k treiben. Also nichts mit Jahrelang gesichert



Alles Spekulation, ohne Quellen kann man viel behaupten.

Informier dich mal besser. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat..weißt ja wie's weiter geht.


----------



## fripon (3. September 2008)

> Alles Spekulation, ohne Quellen kann man viel behaupten.
> 
> Informier dich mal besser. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat..weißt ja wie's weiter geht.



Dazu brauch man keine Quellen.

Es ist einfach fakt.

Und Warhammer kommt,das ein PvP Spiel sein wird,werden viele dahin abwandern.

Ganz besonder von AoC.

Und ich glaube schon das Warhammer ganz ok wird.

Immerhin hat EA Geld ohne Ende und wird alles dafür tun das Spiel zu einem Erfolg zu bringen.

Ob es so erfolgreich wie WoW werden wird ist eine andere frage.

Aber ich denke schon das Warhammer Online eine große Fangemeinde haben wird.


----------



## Dentus (3. September 2008)

Bin ja mal gespannt wie gut sich das angekündigte AoC-Addon verkaufen wird.


----------



## Louis Hunt (3. September 2008)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Xbox 360 Version?
> 
> kA wie das gehen soll. Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen ein MMO wie AoC, WAR oder WOW auf so ner Kiste vernünftig zu daddeln.  Funcom sollte erst mal zusehen, dass sie das Spiel am PC vernünftig auf die Reihe kriegen, wenn sie künftig noch die Gelegenheit dazu bekommen.


naja ich kenne von damals noch. "Shooter auf Konsole mit Pad, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sowas funktioniert!". Naja mittlerweile gibt es auf dem markt mehr als genug Shooter für Konsole ich würde sogar sagen das es mittlerweile mehr shooter für konsole entwickelt werden als PC.
Ich denke die next gen Konsolen sind eine bessere plattform für MMOs als PC, weil man ganz einfach das Spiel für die Konsole zuscheiden kann. Jeder hat die gleiche hardware und die anschaffung einer neuen Konsole ist nicht so teuer als sich regelmässig neue Hardware Komponenten zukaufen um neue PC Spiele in vollster Qualität spielen zu können. 

Es ist einfach so das auf der Konsole die MMORPG sparte halt noch so gut wie nicht vorhanden ist und die Konsolen spieler sich immoment nur mit Final Fantasy XI zufrieden geben müssen. um Funcom und AoC zukünftig zu bestehn (es werden ja sicher weitere MMOs für PC erscheinen) müssen sie sich versuchen halt ebend auf Konsolen Markt (die immoment ja nach MMOs betteln) ausbreiten. ansonst gebe ich AoC nur noch 1 1/2 jahre - 2 jahre bis das projekt aus finanziellen gründen eingestellt werden muss.


----------



## Thornado (3. September 2008)

tara...und hier meldet sich wieder der alsseits beliebte Thornado....)

ALE GROSSEN GILDEN STEHEN ZU AOC UND DIE GROSSARTIGE ZUKUNFT


----------



## Imseos (3. September 2008)

und wie ist deine große gilde atm noch 40 member und davon jetzt on 3 mit dir ?


----------



## Immondys (3. September 2008)

Thornado schrieb:


> tara...und hier meldet sich wieder der alsseits beliebte Thornado....)
> 
> ALE GROSSEN GILDEN STEHEN ZU AOC UND DIE GROSSARTIGE ZUKUNFT




Mann bist du zynisch - Respekt. So kurz und trocken hätt ich das nicht bringen können, das das Game tod ist.


----------



## Shamaniko (3. September 2008)

Also wir haben im mom 121 Mitglieder in der Gilde... davon so gut wie immer 20-30 leute on und Aktiv spielen noch ca. 70-80 leute... 

und es gibt weitaus größere Gilden bei uns..


----------



## neon1705 (3. September 2008)

plz closed das thema endlich es nervt total -.-

/vote for close


----------



## Dentus (3. September 2008)

Shamaniko schrieb:


> Also wir haben im mom 121 Mitglieder in der Gilde... davon so gut wie immer 20-30 leute on und Aktiv spielen noch ca. 70-80 leute...
> 
> und es gibt weitaus größere Gilden bei uns..



Und er steht stramm....entgegen aller Statistiken....der kleine Mann hat immer Recht!


----------



## loeffellux (3. September 2008)

Anywen schrieb:


> mit release von WAR is aoc geschichte
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das ist auch meine meinung...


Waaaaaaghhhhhh!


----------



## Ebracosmo (4. September 2008)

Anywen schrieb:


> mit release von WAR is aoc geschichte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da bin ich mir zu 90% auch sicher


----------



## Dradka (4. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Klick
> 
> 
> Klick - Eingefroren im Mai 07, für 3 Tage reaktiviert im Januar 08.
> ...



1. sagte nicht das es weniger Viren und Hacker gibt ich sagte nur das die Angriffe auf die Accounts immer weniger lohnenswert werden weil die ebay chars in game sofort gemeldet werden goldkäufer werden in sehr vielen fällen erwischt, aber du kannst selbst auf ebay oder der Kauf/Verkaufsplattform deines Vertrauens nachsehen

2 beweist garnichts aber es ist mir von Herzen egal

3. PvP interessierte ja aber RvR erfordert viel zu viel Planung  um sich wirklich durchsetzen zu können 1v1 Situationen kommen einfach am häufigsten vor und mal ernsthaft die breite Masse besteht nicht aus guten Leuten die auf den Raid auf Stadt b warten es ist ab 12 dh die Masse will Kämpfen und nicht taktisch vorgehen. jede grpbalance ist eine Ausrede nicht auf 1v1 balancen zu können/wollen Ein Spiel auf Gruppen zu Balancen setzt ein Stein-Schere-Papier System Vorraus und es dürften nicht mehr als 4 Klassen vorkommen oder Je mehrere Meeles Tanks mit gleichen Fertigkeiten weil jede unterart von Heilern Meeles etc. jedoch unterschiedlich ist wird nie etwas brauchbares Zustande kommen bestes Beispiel WoW Arenen. 
Stellt euch das ganze in Zahlen vor jede Klasse hat sagen wir die Summe der effektivität und einsetzbarkeit ihrer Fähigkeiten +anticc und cc Sichtlinie range als Zusatzfaktoren als Zahlen. Sollten durch viel können der Entwickler die normalen Faktoren auf 1 und dieselbe Zahl kommen fehlen noch immer die Zusatzfaktoren was nutzt mir der gleichstarke Fernkämpfer wen er 6 sek braucht um die Fähigkeit zu benutzen der Gegner rennt aus dem Sichtfeld und benutzt seine 3 instantcasts beim laufen. Und das ist jetzt das Problem auf 1v1 Basis dargestellt was passiert also wen wir noch 7 andere Leute dazustecken die Rechnung ist einfach nicht lösbar also entstehen ein paar gute kombos und der Rest kann sehen wo er bleibt

Zusammengefasst Eine Balance ist mit dem RvR System sogut wie nicht möglich.

4. Leider wurde der Thread aus dem offiziellen AOC Forum gelöscht deswegen kann ich die 500000 Account behauptung nicht mehr beweisen ihr könnt sie ignoriern


----------



## Lares85 (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt wie gut sich das angekündigte AoC-Addon verkaufen wird.



Addon? das war der letzte trumpf den sie meiner meinung noch hatten und den jetzt schon raushauen
wo sich jeder denkt das Hauptspiel ist ne frühe Beta und eh niemand von wissen will.

Ne ich kann einfach nicht verstehen warum funcom schon mit den arbeiten an einem Addon beginnt.
Sie sollten lieber arbeit in das Hauptspiel stecken und das nachschieben was momentan noch fehlt.
Das wären sie den Kunden schuldig.


----------



## bullybaer (4. September 2008)

Ich war gestern mal im Conall-Tal so kurz nach 18.00 Uhr unterwegs. Der Chat war vollkommen tot. Noch vor 6 Wochen wurde massenweise gepostet oder Grps gesucht. Es wird auf Aries nicht mal mehr über ANG gespammt XD.

Im Lvl-Gebiet zwischen 20-30 bei den Stygiern war im Chat zwar auch nix los aber es rannten immerhin paar Leute in dem Dorf dort rum. Wenns auch zum Teil wieder nur mal 2-3 Friedhofsganker waren. Also vergleichsweise war dort was durchaus etwas Leben in der Bude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Leben auf den Servern hat also spürbar nachgelassen. Ob deshalb AoC jetzt schon tot ist glaube ich zwar nicht aber ich bin mir sicher mit WAR wird noch weniger los sein. Ich bezweifle auch, dass AoC mit einem Addon das Ruder herumreissen wird können und viele Enttäuschte dadurch zurückkehren. Da werden viele vor dem Kauf erst mal die Kritiken abwarten um nicht nochmals den selben Fehler zu machen.

Dazu kommt noch, dass AoC vermutlich die kleinste Fan-Gemeinde von den 3 genannten MMOs hat. Im Zweifelsfall wechslen die Spieler halt wieder zu dem Spiel, dass ihre Freunde, Bekannte oder Gildenmember spielen. Und wenn die Mehrzahl der Gilde wieder zu WoW geht, wo geht man dann selber hin?


----------



## Kheeleb (4. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> ...
> P.S.: Und wenigstens hat WoW seit Anfang an 2 Fraktionen, das hat HdRO bis heut nicht hinbekommen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, hast Du HdRO gespielt ? Natürlich haben die 2 Fraktionen fürs PvP. Die Freien, also die normalen Charaktere, und die Monster. Wäre auch vom Lore her nicht sehr sinnig wenn sich die freien Völker, die schon genug mit Mordors Schergen zu tun haben, auch noch gegenseitig die Köppe einschlagen würden.

Natürlich kann man die Monster nur im PvP spielen, aber gerade das empfinde ich als großen Vorteil. Damit entfällt jegliches Lowie-Ganken, denn wer ins PvP Gebiet geht weiß worauf er sich einlässt. Ist also genau so wie es in AoC auf den PvE-Servern geplant war. Außerdem entfallen nervige Balanceakte zwischen den Klassen, da die im PvE spielbaren Klassen nie gegeneinander kämpfen können. Wird eine freie Klasse geändert wird halt sein Pendant auf Monterseite mit geändert und schon ist die Wiese wieder grün.

Und noch ein Riesenvorteil: Im PvP-Gebiet herrschen keinerlei Beschränkungen oder Limitierungen. Es kann durchaus möglich sein daß sich 3 Schlachtzüge Freie mit 4 Schlachtzügen Monster kloppen (Also über 150 Spieler). Dann wirds allerdings auch auf Hi-End Rechnern extrem ruckelig. (Was bei AoC allerdings schon bei 10vs10 auftritt)

Im Grunde bietet das PvP in HdRO genau das was in AoC so vollmundig angepriesen wurde: Ein offenes PvP System mit hunderten von Spielern, und Turbine macht nichtmal großartig Werbung damit.

Deshalb: Wartet ruhig weiter auf den tollen PvP-Patch, der 100%ig irgendwann kommen wird. Ich geh derweil in die Ettenöden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Kheeleb


----------



## Helltree (4. September 2008)

Dradka schrieb:


> 3. PvP interessierte ja aber RvR erfordert viel zu viel Planung  um sich wirklich durchsetzen zu können 1v1 Situationen kommen einfach am häufigsten vor und mal ernsthaft die breite Masse besteht nicht aus guten Leuten die auf den Raid auf Stadt b warten es ist ab 12 dh die Masse will Kämpfen und nicht taktisch vorgehen. jede grpbalance ist eine Ausrede nicht auf 1v1 balancen zu können/wollen Ein Spiel auf Gruppen zu Balancen setzt ein Stein-Schere-Papier System Vorraus und es dürften nicht mehr als 4 Klassen vorkommen oder Je mehrere Meeles Tanks mit gleichen Fertigkeiten weil jede unterart von Heilern Meeles etc. jedoch unterschiedlich ist wird nie etwas brauchbares Zustande kommen bestes Beispiel WoW Arenen.
> Stellt euch das ganze in Zahlen vor jede Klasse hat sagen wir die Summe der effektivität und einsetzbarkeit ihrer Fähigkeiten +anticc und cc Sichtlinie range als Zusatzfaktoren als Zahlen. Sollten durch viel können der Entwickler die normalen Faktoren auf 1 und dieselbe Zahl kommen fehlen noch immer die Zusatzfaktoren was nutzt mir der gleichstarke Fernkämpfer wen er 6 sek braucht um die Fähigkeit zu benutzen der Gegner rennt aus dem Sichtfeld und benutzt seine 3 instantcasts beim laufen. Und das ist jetzt das Problem auf 1v1 Basis dargestellt was passiert also wen wir noch 7 andere Leute dazustecken die Rechnung ist einfach nicht lösbar also entstehen ein paar gute kombos und der Rest kann sehen wo er bleibt



Gnaaaa, ich beiß gleich irgendwen...

Alles was du hier beschrieben hast würde ja passen wenn Blizzard RvR Schlachten in WoW integrieren wollte, aber WAR ist NICHT NICHT NICHT WoW... es ist ein neues Spiel, warts bitte einfach ab, man muss nicht alles wie in WoW machen... Gruppenfindung z.B. zumal wenn dass RvR belohnt wird (z.B. mit Loot) finden sehr viel mehr Spieler Spaß daran als in WoW, also nix mit 1on1 only sondern einfach mal SPONTANES irgendwas angreifen... Spaß ist das Zauberwort!


----------



## abszu (4. September 2008)

Kheeleb schrieb:


> Hm, hast Du HdRO gespielt ? Natürlich haben die 2 Fraktionen fürs PvP. Die Freien, also die normalen Charaktere, und die Monster. Wäre auch vom Lore her nicht sehr sinnig wenn sich die freien Völker, die schon genug mit Mordors Schergen zu tun haben, auch noch gegenseitig die Köppe einschlagen würden.



War ja nur als Gestichel gemeint. Hab HdRO eben nicht gespielt, genau dieses Nichtvorhandensein einer 2. Fraktion war der Grund, warum HdRO mich nicht interessierte. Ich hab die Bücher verschlungen, die Filme gesehen - und wär gern als Saurons Scherge durchs Land gezogen, oder hätte eben im OpenPvP(!) Saurons Schergen auf die Mütze gehauen. Aber ne.. stattdessen Retorten-Bösewichter fürs PvP. 
Aber gut, Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letztendlich gings mir ja auch nur darum, meine Erklärung dafür darzulegen, warum es so schwer ist, ähnlichen Erfolg wie WoW zu haben. Man kann in WoW halt alles. Nicht perfekt, aber es geht.  Andere Spiele greifen sich einen Teilaspekt, verbessern den, vernachlässigen dafür andere - und landen in einer Nische.


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> War ja nur als Gestichel gemeint. Hab HdRO eben nicht gespielt, genau dieses Nichtvorhandensein einer 2. Fraktion war der Grund, warum HdRO mich nicht interessierte. Ich hab die Bücher verschlungen, die Filme gesehen - und wär gern als Saurons Scherge durchs Land gezogen, oder hätte eben im OpenPvP(!) Saurons Schergen auf die Mütze gehauen. Aber ne.. stattdessen Retorten-Bösewichter fürs PvP.
> Aber gut, Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.
> 
> 
> ...


WoW war dein erstes MMO, oder?


----------



## abszu (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> WoW war dein erstes MMO, oder?



Wird das eine Argumentation oder ein Flame?


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Letztendlich gings mir ja auch nur darum, meine Erklärung dafür darzulegen, warum es so schwer ist, ähnlichen Erfolg wie WoW zu haben. Man kann in WoW halt alles. Nicht perfekt, aber es geht.  Andere Spiele greifen sich einen Teilaspekt, verbessern den, vernachlässigen dafür andere - und landen in einer Nische.


Ich hätte dir gerne diese Aussage wiederlegt und das Gegenteil bewiesen!


----------



## abszu (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Ich hätte dir gerne diese Aussage wiederlegt und das Gegenteil bewiesen!



Dann machs. Dafür brauchst du gewiss keine persönlichen Daten. Freu mich jetzt schon auf die Vorstellung des perfekten MMOs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

Wenn du nachdenkst kommst sicher auch selbst drauf...du hast es ja selbst geschrieben.

Du denkst also...ein Spiel in dem ich alles ein bisschen aber nix richtig machen kann sei besser als ein Spiel das sich wirklich auf eine Sache spezialisiert, diese aber auch sehr gut macht?
Ein Mainstream-Spieler also.

Wer jemals DAoC gespielt hat weiß wie PvP sein muss, wer jemals UO gespielt hat weiß wie geil echts RP sein kann usw.

Aber nein....die ganzen Kids spielen mit WoW ihr erstes MMO und verteidigen in den Foren dann die Meinung WoW ist alles, kann alles und sowieso.

Wo ich dir Recht gebe ist der Fakt, das WoW einfach ein Phänomen ist...ich habe es ja selbst lange genug gespielt. Aber weißt du was? das 2te Addon wird genau wie das erste....und das dritte wird bestimmt wie das 2te...und irgendwann...stinkt es sogar dem dicksten Fan "Bringe 10 Tuskar Hörner" und "Farm die Instanz zum 40ten mal für ein T20 Teil"

Gutes Spiel...aber die Innovationen liegen nun bei anderen Firmen und sowas in eine Nische zu schieben...zuegt in meinen Augen nunmal davon das du noch nicht soviel MMO Erfahrung hast.

Soviel zur Erörtertung


----------



## abszu (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Wenn du nachdenkst kommst sicher auch selbst drauf...du hast es ja selbst geschrieben.
> 
> Du denkst also...ein Spiel in dem ich alles ein bisschen aber nix richtig machen kann sei besser als ein Spiel das sich wirklich auf eine Sache spezialisiert, diese aber auch sehr gut macht?
> Ein Mainstream-Spieler also.



Da sag ich ganz lapidar, Mainstream ist Mainstream, weils der Mainstream ist. Und ja, mir - und scheinbar sehr vielen anderen auch - ist ein Spiel lieber, wo ich in allen Bereichen was machen kann. Mir ist RP relativ gleichgültig, aber ich könnte es machen. Ich find das PvP in WoW gut genug für mich, egal ob OpenPvP oder organisiert in BGs. Ich find das PvE mit den diversen Instanzen und Raids mehr als gut genug mit allen den Gegnern und Bossen und Taktiken. Macht Spass. Ich kann mit meinen Chars Berufe erlernen, Dinge herstellen, die andere und ich selbst brauche. Und immer ist noch irgendwo ne Fraktion, wo ich neue Rezepte erlernen kann, eine Instanz, wo es was neues gibt für mich. Super.
Warum soll ich mich selber limitieren, in dem ich Monatsgebühren für ein Spiel zahle, welches sich auf einen kleinen Teil dieser Dinge beschränkt? Selbst wenn es diesen Teil besser machen sollte - andere Dinge fehlen dafür fast komplett. Seh ich nicht ein, sehen paar Millionen andere Spieler auch nicht ein.



> Wer jemals DAoC gespielt hat weiß wie PvP sein muss, wer jemals UO gespielt hat weiß wie geil echts RP sein kann usw.



Schön. Und wer PVP+Pve+RP will, zahlt für 3 Spiele - oder verzichtet auf paar Kleinigkeiten und zahlt für eins. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Aber nein....die ganzen Kids spielen mit WoW ihr erstes MMO und verteidigen in den Foren dann die Meinung WoW ist alles, kann alles und sowieso.



Flame incoming!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber andererseits.. in meinem Alter ists ja schon ein Kompliment, als Kiddie bezeichnet zu werden. Fakt ist, eher noch würd ich Kiddy Online spielen als ein Spiel, welches bspw. mit Sex & Violence wirbt. Aber bitte...



> Wo ich dir Recht gebe ist der Fakt, das WoW einfach ein Phänomen ist...ich habe es ja selbst lange genug gespielt. Aber weißt du was? das 2te Addon wird genau wie das erste....und das dritte wird bestimmt wie das 2te...und irgendwann...stinkt es sogar dem dicksten Fan "Bringe 10 Tuskar Hörner" und "Farm die Instanz zum 40ten mal für ein T20 Teil"



Never change a running System. Der Weg ist das Ziel, und Sammelquests oder Wiederholungen haste nunmal überall in diesen Games - ob nun offen als Quest oder verdeckt als endloses Materialgesammel für ne Gildenburg oder nen Beruf.



> Gutes Spiel...aber die Innovationen liegen nun bei anderen Firmen und sowas in eine Nische zu schieben...zuegt in meinen Augen nunmal davon das du noch nicht soviel MMO Erfahrung hast.



Zum Thema Innovation sag ich dir nur eins: Kein Spiel erfindet ein Genre neu. Entscheidend ist, wie vorhandene Dinge neu kombiniert werden und Neuerungen eingepasst werden. 

WoW hat da vieles richtig gemacht. Und ein wichtiger Teil für mich ist, das WoW keine bierernste Fantasy ist, sondern viel Humor und Steampunk und so enthält. Nur mal als Beispiel: Elfen und Zwerge und Barbaren, Magie und Drachen hab ich in vielen Spielen, Hubschrauber fliegende Gnome und Mojo-süchtige Trolle nur in einem. Das IST innovativ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man hat Identifikation mit dieser Welt, die anderswo oft fehlt.

AoC hat auch vieles richtig gemacht. Inklusive dem neuem Kampfsystem. Und einer Welt, die auf ihre Art auch ganz anders ist als der übliche Fantasy-Kram. Hätte da der Publisher nicht den Geldhahn zugedreht, hätte es nen halbes Jahr mehr Zeit gehabt, wer weiss, es hätte ganz gross werden können. Ich bin zwar kein Fan dieser "Sex & Violence"-Masche, aber das Potential für einen ebenbürtigen Konkurrenten zu WoW war vorhanden, mehr als in einer Reihe anderer Spiele. 

Und der Vorwurf mit der "fehlenden MMO Erfahrung" ist toll, gerade in diesem Zusammenhang. Ich schiebe garnichts in eine Nische, das haben die Käufer getan, in dem die Mehrheit Titel A kaufte, die Minderheit Titel B und C und D. Da musst du dir eher fehlende Lebenserfahrung vorwerfen lassen. Firmen wollen NICHT eine Nische, sie wollen den Massenmarkt, sie wollen Geld verdienen.


----------



## Gloinros (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> [...]Wo ich dir Recht gebe ist der Fakt, das WoW einfach ein Phänomen ist...ich habe es ja selbst lange genug gespielt. Aber weißt du was? das 2te Addon wird genau wie das erste....und das dritte wird bestimmt wie das 2te...und irgendwann...stinkt es sogar dem dicksten Fan "Bringe 10 Tuskar Hörner" und "Farm die Instanz zum 40ten mal für ein T20 Teil"[...]



Diese &#8222;töte x bringe y&#8220;-Quests wird es immer geben und ich wage zu behaupten das dies in jedem MMO so ist - dieses Argument zieht also nicht. Das Quests auch anders aussehen können zeigt eben WoW... 
sieh dir doch mal die Todesritter-Quest im Startgebiet an oder die Quests in der Beta/Buffed-Show. Ich denke Blizzard bemüht sich schon um das Questdisign vor allem im neuen Addon.

Und nochmal diese Standard-Quests sind nicht nur Blizzards ding... Meine ersten Tage in Hyboria hab ich damit verbracht Pikten zu töten, Steine aufzusammeln, Pikten zu töten, rede mit xy, Pikten zu töten, Tigerfelle zu besorgen, und achja Pikten zu töten.

Und wenn ihr euch beschwert das die Quests von WoW zu langweilig sind (das es durchaus andere gibt hab ich ja eben geschrieben) einfach mal die Questtexte lesen... soll ja auch manchmal für Heiterkeit sorgen.


----------



## fripon (4. September 2008)

> Diese „töte x bringe y“-Quests wird es immer geben und ich wage zu behaupten das dies in jedem MMO so ist - dieses Argument zieht also nicht. Das Quests auch anders aussehen können zeigt eben WoW...
> sieh dir doch mal die Todesritter-Quest im Startgebiet an oder die Quests in der Beta/Buffed-Show. Ich denke Blizzard bemüht sich schon um das Questdisign vor allem im neuen Addon



Spiele auch seit ein paar tagen die Beta.

Und muss sagen das Blizz sich neue Questsdesign ausgedacht hat ;D

Natürlich gibt es auch noch zalhreiche töte X bringe Y quests.

Aber das ist wohl nicht zu ändern.


----------



## bullybaer (4. September 2008)

Irgendwie beschreibt abszu alles sehr zutreffend, wie ich finde.

Machnes mal kann ich mich des Eindruckes nicht verwehren, dass viele alt Eingesessene MMOler WoW mittlerweile verdammen gerade weil es Mainstream ist und eben auch viele jüngere Spieler das Spiel gerne spielen. Man ist sozusagen kein Exot (der man vermutlich immer gerne war und immer noch wäre) mehr unter den Computerspielern und ich denke viele MMO Veteranen fühlen sich dann letztendich in einer Nische vllt. wohler als im Mainstream.

Zum Thema Community in AoC wurde ja auch schon vieles geschrieben. Die ist/war keinesfalls besser als die von WoW. Lediglich im Gruppenspiel war der Anteil an Vollpfosten und "Kiddiegehabe" bei AoC meiner Ansicht nach etwas weniger und die Leute etwas vernünftiger. Das macht aber die Friedhofsgankerei wieder wett.   

Letzendlich macht den Efolg eines Spiels eben die Anzahl der Spieler aus, die es spielen. Und die spielen vermutlich eben das Spiel, dass ihnen persönlich am meisten Spass macht. Würde AoC den Spieler mehr bieten und mehr Spass machen als WoW würden sie doch nicht wieder zu WoW wechseln und AoC frustriert den Rücken kehren. Ich spiele auch nicht Binokel, wenn ich die Gelegenheit habe Skat zu spielen weil es mir einfach mehr Spass bereitet. 

Alle hier geben für Unterhaltung und Spass in Ihrer Freizeit Geld aus und dass gibt man eben da aus wo man meint, dass es besser aufgehoben ist. 

Desweiteren schliesst Funcom durch die hohen Systemanforderungen selbst schon einen großen Teil möglicher Kunden aus. Es kauft sich jeder extra für AoC nen neuen Rechner.

Und die seitens Funcom genannten minimalen Systemvoraussetzungen sind für mich schlichtweg ein schlechter Witz und das Ganze entpupt sich immer mehr zum Etikettenschwindel. Ich habe langsam den Eindruck bei Funcom gehts nur noch ums Bare und darum die Leute durch großspurige Aussagen wenigstes solange noch bei der Stange zu halten bis sich für Investoren die Investition amortisiert hat und danach komm die Sinnflut.


----------



## trolldich (4. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> wer jemals UO gespielt hat weiß wie geil echts RP sein kann usw.


nicht nur rp war ein gutes game und hat mich auch im pvp überzeugt da man immer auf der hut sein musste , die pk´s hatten noch ehre und diebe waren noch echte diebe . 
aber mit trammel und so war der reiz dan weg .


----------



## Pacster (5. September 2008)

trolldich schrieb:


> nicht nur rp war ein gutes game und hat mich auch im pvp überzeugt da man immer auf der hut sein musste , die pk´s hatten noch ehre und diebe waren noch echte diebe .
> aber mit trammel und so war der reiz dan weg .




Ach komm. Was ich da erlebt habe war dauergeganke von deutlich stärkeren spielern, die einen auch noch bis auf die unterhose ausgezogen haben. Ehre? Schlingendorntal at it's worst....


----------



## trolldich (5. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Ach komm. Was ich da erlebt habe war dauergeganke von deutlich stärkeren spielern, die einen auch noch bis auf die unterhose ausgezogen haben. Ehre? Schlingendorntal at it's worst....


also dan haben wir zu verschiedenen zeiten oder auf anderen server gespielt . gerade eben weil man sich gegenüber anderen spieler behaupten musste die stärker waren ist man selber gewachsen . 
am anfang hab ich sobald etwas rotes aufgetaucht ist sofort auf recall gehämmert später als man dan seinen ersten roten erlegt hat hatte man ein grinsen auf dem gesicht . 
man ist eben nicht als posser rumgelaufen weil die lagen gleich platt und haben dan um ihre so tollen intems geweint . und grandmaster schmied war auch noch was einen mit stolz erfüllt hat wen man einem eine blaue (wie hies das erz wieder) plattenrüstung hergestellt hat und seinen nahmen verewigt hat . 

und ja die meisten hatten ehre , sie haben die runen drinngelassen und nicht alles genommen . 

und wen ein haus kurz vor dem einsturz stand gabs die besten pvp aktionen ^^


----------



## Pacster (6. September 2008)

trolldich schrieb:


> also dan haben wir zu verschiedenen zeiten oder auf anderen server gespielt . gerade eben weil man sich gegenüber anderen spieler behaupten musste die stärker waren ist man selber gewachsen .
> am anfang hab ich sobald etwas rotes aufgetaucht ist sofort auf recall gehämmert später als man dan seinen ersten roten erlegt hat hatte man ein grinsen auf dem gesicht .
> man ist eben nicht als posser rumgelaufen weil die lagen gleich platt und haben dan um ihre so tollen intems geweint . und grandmaster schmied war auch noch was einen mit stolz erfüllt hat wen man einem eine blaue (wie hies das erz wieder) plattenrüstung hergestellt hat und seinen nahmen verewigt hat .
> 
> ...




Es ist halt nicht jeder masochistisch veranlagt....


----------



## trolldich (8. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Es ist halt nicht jeder masochistisch veranlagt....


naja damit hatte das nichts zu tun , es ist eben etwas anderes intems und gold zu verlieren oder bestohlen zu werden als in wow zu sterben und 10 rüstung zu verlieren . 

du weist ja , was mich nicht tötet macht mich nur noch härter ^^ . nagut es hat mich getötet aber noch härter gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

